# April Testing Thread ~ Spring Bumps Wanted! (26 so Far!!!)



## stargazer01

I am hoping we can keep our lovely threads going, that Dizzydoll started back in November 2011. We can all stick together until our bfp's! New testers welcome!


*November 67 testers 11 BFPs
December 73 testers 19 BFPs
January 66 testers 14 BFPs
February 90 testers 14 BFPs
March 74 testers 25 BFPs*

:dust:

*April*

*1st*
:witch: Canisa :hugs:
pinky78
flower94
minerswife77
AmyP22
:witch: unexpectedhope :hugs:
lemondrops

*2nd*
anneliese
:witch: hoping23 :hugs:
:witch: tinyfootsteps :hugs:
zanne
:witch: smacklefoot :hugs:

*3rd*
:bfp: Krippy :bfp:
Jess19
Giselley
:angel: laurac1988 :angel:

*4th*
marieb
starlight1

*5th*
:angel: Longing2baMum :angel:
:angel: 28329 :angel:
:witch: BabyDuckie :hugs:
Jacquelyn718
:bfp: rainydays9 :bfp:
billyandbob

*6th*
jen365
:witch: yellow11 :hugs:
Rachel77
Moorebetter
:witch: ansiosa :hugs:
:bfp: babydoc :bfp:

*7th*
:witch: littlemisscie :hugs:
littlesara
:bfp: AMP1117 :bfp:
:witch: sweetthang24 :hugs:
gemsar

*8th*
:witch: xx Emily xx :witch:
psychnut09

*9th*
fragglerock
:witch: gemmy :hugs:

*10th*
:bfp:flopy7 :bfp:
:witch: mwaah :hugs:
:witch: MustBeMummy :hugs:
:bfp: Ms. Shortie :bfp:

*11th*
:bfp: shytwin25 :bfp:
:witch: Graceyous :hugs:
:angel: MrsC1003 :angel:
:bfp: MemeB :bfp:

*12th*
meli1981
mrs.d23

*13th*
:witch: Becyboo__x :hugs:
:bfp: WelshOneEmma :bfp:
Jessica28
:witch: mas1118 :hugs:

*14th*
:witch: Nikkilewis14 :hugs:
cassie4cincy
:bfp: zombiefan83 :bfp:

*15th*
:bfp: Momto3and... :bfp:
Crazy4Baby

*16th*
:bfp: LillyLee :bfp:
uw1mrsgilly
Mexx
acousy31
ronnie211797
mommajessi

*17th*
:witch: mimi1979 :hugs:
:witch: isela :hugs:
:bfp: flower94 :bfp:
MomtoGavin

*18th*
Leinzlove
:witch: daisyr21 :hugs:
:bfp: mama31 :bfp:
Valentia

*19th*
hazeleyes1556

*20th*
:witch: trying4four :hugs:
:bfp: bbygurl719 :bfp:
:bfp: hope4bump :bfp:
:witch: sarahbear398 :hugs:

*21st*
:witch: rooster100 :hugs:
:witch: twinklebub :hugs:
attempting3
Nekobasu

*22nd*
:witch: mamadonna :hugs:
:witch: CherylC3 :hugs:
:witch: Ella :hugs:

*23rd*
:bfp: SpecialK :bfp:
babytime1
:witch: onebumpplease :hugs:

*24th*
CherylC3
:bfp: Redhead84 :bfp:

*25th*
:witch: Shellyt :hugs:
KittyKat86
ckmijnals

*26th*
:witch: sugarstar84 :hugs:

*27th*
Cherrylee

*28th*
:witch: FlowerPower11 :hugs:
tgurl7177
:bfp: MrsP2be :bfp:

*29th*
:witch: lxb :hugs:
Longing2bAMum
:angel: smacklefoot :angel:
:bfp: Ready4babe :bfp:
Old Bear

*30th*
:bfp: BabyDust04 :bfp:
SJR
:witch: Sunibuni :hugs:
pnutsprincess
:witch: Salazjm218 :hugs:
hoping23

:dust: *GOOD LUCK LADIES!! *​


May Testing Thread


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hello, I'll be the first, i'm due the 5th, fingers crossed we can get lucky in our 11th cycle and have a 2012 baby in time for christmas :thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

Longing2bAMum said:


> Hello, I'll be the first, i'm due the 5th, fingers crossed we can get lucky in our 11th cycle and have a 2012 baby in time for christmas :thumbup:

Good Luck!!! Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## gemmy

Hello!!!! Friday 13th please!!!


----------



## stargazer01

gemmy said:


> Hello!!!! Friday 13th please!!!

Good luck! :) I hope this is your month!! Hopefully some of the luck from the March thread carries over to our April thread!


----------



## Krippy

Can you please add me for April 3rd? I am hoping that this is our rainbow BFP! 

GL to all the April testers!

:dust:


----------



## flopy7

:flower:Hi!! I'm testing April 10th!! I hope this will be our month!! Good luck to all!!

DS is almost 4 years old
DD is 18 months
1 MMC at 14.4 weeks in '09
1 MMC at 8 weeks in January 2012


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome Krippy and flopy7!! Good Luck! :)


----------



## jen365

Hi can you add me for April 6th please.xx :winkwink:


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to the April thread jen365!


----------



## Krippy

Stargazer...how is your 2WW going? Not long until you test...Any symptoms?


----------



## stargazer01

Krippy said:


> Stargazer...how is your 2WW going? Not long until you test...Any symptoms?

No symptoms other than feeling a little crampy here and there, but I've felt that way other cycles and turned out bfn. I'm not trying to get my hopes up too much, as we only got to bd on the days leading up to ovulation. 
Who am I kidding though, I still am a bit hopeful! ;) :) :) :)


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you hun! I am in my O week right now... ;)


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you Krippy! Good luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## 28329

Hi, can you put me down for the 5th please? If we crack it this cycle then my due date, judging by ovulation will be christmas day but by lmp it'll be 13th december. That's the day before my dads birthday!


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Hi, can you put me down for the 5th please? If we crack it this cycle then my due date, judging by ovulation will be christmas day but by lmp it'll be 13th december. That's the day before my dads birthday!

Good luck this cycle! A Christmas baby, how exciting!!! 

:dust:


----------



## anneliese

You can put me down for April 2


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome anneliese!! Good Luck! :)


----------



## hoping23

Please add me to the 2nd. Had my 1st IUI yesterday and going in for test on the 2nd.


----------



## Jess19

Hello can you put me down for april 3rd....thanks


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome hoping23 & Jess19! 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks 
:dust:


----------



## Canisa

Hi dear!!! Can u add me for 1st April hun?:hugs:


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hiya, 

Can you add me please - I'll be testing on the 2nd of April.

GL everyone! :dust:

x


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome Canisa & tinyfootsteps! 
:dust:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im jumping in... Had a distinct line on a blue dye test but it was a false!! ::grumbles under breath:: but im back and trying again this month..I refuse to buy another blue dye test! haha.. 

Here hoping for our Christmas Eve baby! ::crossing fingers::

Good luck and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorryt forgot to add, will be posting around April 14th or 15th. Thanks!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

testing not posting, whoops, dont know whats with me today!


----------



## stargazer01

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im jumping in... Had a distinct line on a blue dye test but it was a false!! ::grumbles under breath:: but im back and trying again this month..I refuse to buy another blue dye test! haha..
> 
> Here hoping for our Christmas Eve baby! ::crossing fingers::
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!!!

I don't like the blue dye tests either! That has happened to me before. 

Good Luck for this cycle!!! I put you down for the 14th. :) If you want to change that, let me know!

:dust:


----------



## trying4four

Hi everyone. Hoping to join for an April BFP! I'm on CD 1 but my estimated date to test will be April 20th.
Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust for Christmas and New Year's babies!
:dust:


----------



## shytwin25

hey ladies! im comin over from the march thread thanks to the ulgy witch and my cycles are like clockwork so ill be testing on april 11th..
.. a bfp would be an awsome bday present as my bday is on april 27th...
good luck everyone!


----------



## stargazer01

shytwin25 said:


> hey ladies! im comin over from the march thread thanks to the ulgy witch and my cycles are like clockwork so ill be testing on april 11th..
> .. a bfp would be an awsome bday present as my bday is on april 27th...
> good luck everyone!

Good luck in April!! What a wonderful birthday present a bfp would be!! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im jumping in... Had a distinct line on a blue dye test but it was a false!! ::grumbles under breath:: but im back and trying again this month..I refuse to buy another blue dye test! haha..
> 
> Here hoping for our Christmas Eve baby! ::crossing fingers::
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!!!

Blue dye are evil. I'm sorry sorry they fooled you. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## Jess19

Yes those blue dye tests are the devil! :rofl:


----------



## pinky78

Hello everyone. Put me down for April 1. This is my second round of clomid.


----------



## stargazer01

pinky78 said:


> Hello everyone. Put me down for April 1. This is my second round of clomid.

Hi pinky78! Welcome to our April thread, and good luck!!

:dust:


----------



## fragglerock

I'll be testing April 9th. I don't have any HPT's in the house and I'm not planning to buy any until AF is late. I really hope I can stick to that plan.


----------



## stargazer01

fragglerock said:


> I'll be testing April 9th. I don't have any HPT's in the house and I'm not planning to buy any until AF is late. I really hope I can stick to that plan.

I put you down for testing on the 9th. Good Luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## Jess19

fragglerock that's my plan too!


----------



## Jess19

although I do have a cheapie in the house that I am tempted to use! 
But I will not....I think lol


----------



## yellow11

:hi: been lingering over in the March thread too long. Hope some of whatever is in the water over there spreads onto me a bit. But as in now in the middle of my cycle I thought I need to skip on over to April. And get settled down in here. Hoping this is my month. Really want a 2012 baby.
Af due 6th April. Will use all my will power to hold out testing till then. :blush: promise Xxxx
Good luck ladies. Let's make some December babies. :xmas7: :xmas12:


----------



## Rachel77

Hi Ladies

Can you add me to the list too? I'll be testing on April 6 (unless AF arrives earlier). Fingers crossed April brings all of us BFPs. It was our lucky month 2 years ago - I found out I was pregnant with my DD on April 6 2010!! But what are the chances of it happening again on the same day??? I wish!!!

Baby dust to all!

:dust:


----------



## Jess19

Yellow 11 ad is due on april 6th for me too! 

Rachel 77 they say women are fertile around the same time. 
I've noticed that a lot of families have childrens birthdays in the same months.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to April testing yellow11 & Rachel 77!! :) Good Luck

yellow11 - glad you joined us! It's great to see new names added, but really nice to see the names that supported the March thread too!! I really hope this is our month to see BFP's!


----------



## mimi1979

Hi ladies...may I join as well? Looks like the evil :witch: got me today :growlmad:. Onto another month of trying. I plan to test on April 17th. Hoping this will be our month as it would be nice to have a 2012 baby. Best of luck ladies and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## flower94

Can you add me for April 1st?


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to the April testing thread mimi1979 & flower94! :)


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> Welcome to April testing yellow11 & Rachel 77!! :) Good Luck
> 
> yellow11 - glad you joined us! It's great to see new names added, but really nice to see the names that supported the March thread too!! I really hope this is our month to see BFP's!

LOL I'm sticking it out with you lovely ladies till I get my :bfp: 
Lots have skipped on over to 1st tri and I'm longing to join.... 
Not that I wanna leave you lot, hoping you can all come too. 
Finding the injustice of people who actually want babies and the people the have ones they don't want hard today. I saw a lady earlier with three kids that she was so rude towards. They called her mummy (the two that were able to speak anyway) and she just was so impatient and snappy and cross with them, they weren't really hastling her in anyway. the Two older ones were holding onto the side of the pram which the little one was in and they seemed very well behaved and good mannered especially compared to some kids. I just wanted to hug them. Obviously she could've just been having a hard day but i really want a baby so bad and there are people out there with 3 that don't appreciate what they have.... Makes me sad. :( Xxxx


----------



## yellow11

Jess19 said:


> Yellow 11 ad is due on april 6th for me too!
> 
> Rachel 77 they say women are fertile around the same time.
> I've noticed that a lot of families have childrens birthdays in the same months.

Yaaayyy... :hi: hello Testing buddy cc


----------



## yellow11

Rachel77 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can you add me to the list too? I'll be testing on April 6 (unless AF arrives earlier). Fingers crossed April brings all of us BFPs. It was our lucky month 2 years ago - I found out I was pregnant with my DD on April 6 2010!! But what are the chances of it happening again on the same day??? I wish!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> :dust:

My birthday is the day before my sisters. 3 years apart. But mum said we had the same due date and everything. And we were both 2 weeks early. Xx


----------



## Moorebetter

Can you add me please to april 6th
Please please please let this be my month


----------



## stargazer01

Moorebetter - Welcome to April testing! :) Good Luck!

yellow11 - I know what you mean about people taking their children for granted. It really makes me sad. I know there can be difficult days, but it doesn't excuse some of the treatment these little ones are getting. Just the other day, I saw a father grab and twist their little ones arm for getting cranky in the store. The child just sounded sleepy to me and probably needed a good nap. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think im staying on for next cycle even though my EDD would be
christmas day :dohh: .. was taking a break for a few months until
the hectic months clear but now im thinking what the hell :lol:

Not sure when to count as CD1 though as AF was due today as far as 
i know but my O was later this cycle so my AF was later.. but basically
started spotting yesterday and its the same today.. im guessing i will 
have spotting for 5 days so do i count CD1 as when i started spotting 
as im certain it will be for the same amount i have AF .. :shrug: 

Should be 13th April testing


----------



## 28329

Count cd1 from first day of full flow. Spotting is not af unfortunately.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I won't get a flow.. happened to me before had 5 days of spotting
or a very light flow as it can't be spotting for 5days.. but its not what
i used to get .. can't really tell if its a flow or spotting but its doubtful
i will get anything it will all stop in 3 days time :shrug:


----------



## stargazer01

Hey Becyboo! Sorry AF is coming. :( I will put you down for the 13th, but if you want to change that date later, let me know and I'll change it for you.

Good Luck in April, hopefully some of the March luck will follow to this thread!! :)


----------



## isela

Please add me to April 17th
this is my 2nd IUI praying for a:bfp:


----------



## stargazer01

isela said:


> Please add me to April 17th
> this is my 2nd IUI praying for a:bfp:

Welcome to April testing! :) Good Luck!!

:dust:


----------



## mwaah

hi I'm due 10th April fingers crossed for a sticky one and goodluck to everyone xxx


----------



## stargazer01

mwaah, good to see you join us! :hugs: It's nice to see familiar names from the March thread. Good Luck in April testing! :) 

Hope things are getting a bit better day by day. :hugs:


----------



## mwaah

stargazer01 said:


> mwaah, good to see you join us! :hugs: It's nice to see familiar names from the March thread. Good Luck in April testing! :)
> 
> Hope things are getting a bit better day by day. :hugs:

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm being positive and took it upon myself to take aspirin this cycle. Have a Dr's appointment next Friday so going to beg for progesterone too or at least a test for it.

xxx


----------



## stargazer01

mwaah said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> mwaah, good to see you join us! :hugs: It's nice to see familiar names from the March thread. Good Luck in April testing! :)
> 
> Hope things are getting a bit better day by day. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm being positive and took it upon myself to take aspirin this cycle. Have a Dr's appointment next Friday so going to beg for progesterone too or at least a test for it.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Good Luck with your Dr. appointment! Let me know how it goes, I hope they test you at least! Best wishes for everything to work out!!!


----------



## minerswife77

Can you add me for the 1st, please?


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome minerswife77! Good Luck testing in April!! :)


----------



## minerswife77

Thank you! Good luck and lots of babydust to you as well!!


----------



## littlemisscie

I'll be testing on the 7th. Hope we get our Christmas baby, could be born on my DB birthday!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome littlemisscie! :) Good Luck!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hiya, could I be added for the 8th please... Going to hold out for an Easter Sunday BFP!! If I manage to wait that long!!
Em xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome xx Emily xx! Good Luck testing!


----------



## yellow11

:hi: welcome to all the newbies 
Good luck and sending you all lots of dust :dust: 
Xxxx


----------



## BabyDuckie

I'm new here. I'm due for my period around April 5th.
I think I might've ovulated on the 19th (According to a cycle calendar), although I had the ewcm on the 13th? So I'm not too sure haha :) We BD'd on the 15th, it was only once since hubby had to go away for a buisness trip. 

I'm about 6dpo right now and I haven't had any symptoms other than ovary twinges after suspected ovulation, a ton of CM! I don't normally have this. It was all over my panties :blush: and yesterday I felt like AF was coming. Today I feel normal aside from the random twinges. Hope its my month :D


----------



## stargazer01

BabyDuckie said:


> I'm new here. I'm due for my period around April 5th.
> I think I might've ovulated on the 19th (According to a cycle calendar), although I had the ewcm on the 13th? So I'm not too sure haha :) We BD'd on the 15th, it was only once since hubby had to go away for a buisness trip.
> 
> I'm about 6dpo right now and I haven't had any symptoms other than ovary twinges after suspected ovulation, a ton of CM! I don't normally have this. It was all over my panties :blush: and yesterday I felt like AF was coming. Today I feel normal aside from the random twinges. Hope its my month :D

Good Luck! Welcome to April testing!! :)


----------



## Jess19

So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report? 

I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle


----------



## Krippy

I am irritable, swollen bbs, and bloated/gassy! Who knows with it being so early...trying not to symptom spot to much...lol


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hello all :hi: I have had a weird cycle this month, I ov'd a week early! Yesterday at only 7/8dpo I randomly decided to test, I never do this, and I got my first ever :bfp: I then tested 2 more times throughout the day and all :bfp:'s have tested twice this morning and even pee'd on an ov test :blush: All still positives :happydance: And it's not even April yet! I was the first to have my name added to the list, so glad to also be the first :bfp: lets hope i've made this an extremely lucky month for the rest of you, gl and :dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

Longing2bAMum said:


> Hello all :hi: I have had a weird cycle this month, I ov'd a week early! Yesterday at only 7/8dpo I randomly decided to test, I never do this, and I got my first ever :bfp: I then tested 2 more times throughout the day and all :bfp:'s have tested twice this morning and even pee'd on an ov test :blush: All still positives :happydance: And it's not even April yet! I was the first to have my name added to the list, so glad to also be the first :bfp: lets hope i've made this an extremely lucky month for the rest of you, gl and :dust: to you all :hugs:

Fxed for you hun Xxxx


----------



## yellow11

Jess19 said:


> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle

Few symptoms with me.
Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night. 
Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxx


----------



## zanne

I'm 5-6dpo. AF will be on the 3rd. Having symptoms (don't know if the symptoms are real or just imagining it). I need patience for the 2ww.

Will test on the 2ND or 3RD.

Is it too early to test on the 2nd?

:dust: To All

:hug:


----------



## stargazer01

Longing2bAMum said:


> Hello all :hi: I have had a weird cycle this month, I ov'd a week early! Yesterday at only 7/8dpo I randomly decided to test, I never do this, and I got my first ever :bfp: I then tested 2 more times throughout the day and all :bfp:'s have tested twice this morning and even pee'd on an ov test :blush: All still positives :happydance: And it's not even April yet! I was the first to have my name added to the list, so glad to also be the first :bfp: lets hope i've made this an extremely lucky month for the rest of you, gl and :dust: to you all :hugs:

How exciting to add our first April bfp!!! Congratulations!! Hopefully this is a sign of good things to come this month! March was extremely lucky, hoping this month is too!! 
Best wishes to you!

Have you had any symptoms??


----------



## stargazer01

zanne said:


> I'm 5-6dpo. AF will be on the 3rd. Having symptoms (don't know if the symptoms are real or just imagining it). I need patience for the 2ww.
> 
> Will test on the 2ND or 3RD.
> 
> Is it too early to test on the 2nd?
> 
> :dust: To All
> 
> :hug:

Welcome zanne!!! I put you down for the 2nd. If you are 5-6 dpo now, I think you could test then. I've read of some getting their bfp's at 8 or 9 dpo. But, that is very early! I think 11-12 dpo should pick it up. If you don't get your af then, you could test again a few days later. Best wishes to you! :)


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle
> 
> Few symptoms with me.
> Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
> Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night.
> Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxxClick to expand...

Sounds like some good symptoms! I hope you get your bfp this month!! :) :)


----------



## Krippy

Longing2bAMum said:


> Hello all :hi: I have had a weird cycle this month, I ov'd a week early! Yesterday at only 7/8dpo I randomly decided to test, I never do this, and I got my first ever :bfp: I then tested 2 more times throughout the day and all :bfp:'s have tested twice this morning and even pee'd on an ov test :blush: All still positives :happydance: And it's not even April yet! I was the first to have my name added to the list, so glad to also be the first :bfp: lets hope i've made this an extremely lucky month for the rest of you, gl and :dust: to you all :hugs:

Congrats! I hope you are a the start of a very lucky thread for all of us! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and your LO!


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle
> 
> Few symptoms with me.
> Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
> Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night.
> Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like some good symptoms! I hope you get your bfp this month!! :) :)Click to expand...


I hope so but i have every symptom going some months, especially last month but i still get a :bfn: and af :(
I think about it too much... LOL
I'm 5dpo today ticker is wrong... Will have to go on laptop and fix it. 
I ovulated one day early but don't know why its 2 days out. As af was bang on time too...
Strange......

How are you doing anyway? Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle
> 
> Few symptoms with me.
> Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
> Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night.
> Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like some good symptoms! I hope you get your bfp this month!! :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so but i have every symptom going some months, especially last month but i still get a :bfn: and af :(
> I think about it too much... LOL
> I'm 5dpo today ticker is wrong... Will have to go on laptop and fix it.
> I ovulated one day early but don't know why its 2 days out. As af was bang on time too...
> Strange......
> 
> How are you doing anyway? XxxClick to expand...

I think about it too much too! I keep telling myself every cycle, that I won't do that to myself, but here I am again, doing the same thing! :haha: I also have some symptoms going some months then get disappointed with a bfn. :(

This month, I had some spotting around 6 dpo - 9 dpo, and had a tingling/prickly feeling in my nipples, and breast tenderness. So I don't know what to think. It's so confusing! I tested today, and bfn. I guess I will just wait a few more days for af to appear and test again.


----------



## yellow11

Actually 4dpo so ticker was right, I just ovulated 1day early and messed it up. 28 day cycle this month. Xxx


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle
> 
> Few symptoms with me.
> Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
> Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night.
> Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like some good symptoms! I hope you get your bfp this month!! :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so but i have every symptom going some months, especially last month but i still get a :bfn: and af :(
> I think about it too much... LOL
> I'm 5dpo today ticker is wrong... Will have to go on laptop and fix it.
> I ovulated one day early but don't know why its 2 days out. As af was bang on time too...
> Strange......
> 
> How are you doing anyway? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think about it too much too! I keep telling myself every cycle, that I won't do that to myself, but here I am again, doing the same thing! :haha: I also have some symptoms going some months then get disappointed with a bfn. :(
> 
> This month, I had some spotting around 6 dpo - 9 dpo, and had a tingling/prickly feeling in my nipples, and breast tenderness. So I don't know what to think. It's so confusing! I tested today, and bfn. I guess I will just wait a few more days for af to appear and test again.Click to expand...


Booooo @ :bfn:
Spotting sounds like a good sign so fxed for you.
The waiting is so horrible especially when your at the end of ttw. It's all that seems to consume my mind. I get total baby brain. LOL and become a complete poas addict. :hehe:
Good luck with the testing and hope it turns into a :bfp: soon Xxxx


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle
> 
> Few symptoms with me.
> Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
> Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night.
> Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like some good symptoms! I hope you get your bfp this month!! :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so but i have every symptom going some months, especially last month but i still get a :bfn: and af :(
> I think about it too much... LOL
> I'm 5dpo today ticker is wrong... Will have to go on laptop and fix it.
> I ovulated one day early but don't know why its 2 days out. As af was bang on time too...
> Strange......
> 
> How are you doing anyway? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think about it too much too! I keep telling myself every cycle, that I won't do that to myself, but here I am again, doing the same thing! :haha: I also have some symptoms going some months then get disappointed with a bfn. :(
> 
> This month, I had some spotting around 6 dpo - 9 dpo, and had a tingling/prickly feeling in my nipples, and breast tenderness. So I don't know what to think. It's so confusing! I tested today, and bfn. I guess I will just wait a few more days for af to appear and test again.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Booooo @ :bfn:
> Spotting sounds like a good sign so fxed for you.
> The waiting is so horrible especially when your at the end of ttw. It's all that seems to consume my mind. I get total baby brain. LOL and become a complete poas addict. :hehe:
> Good luck with the testing and hope it turns into a :bfp: soon XxxxClick to expand...

I am becoming a poas addict too! We should start a support group for that addiction :rofl:


----------



## 28329

Sounds like some good symptoms so far! I no longer symptom spot, drives me insane. Even if I did it would be impossible because I've got glandular fever, been dying for 6 days now. I noticed some yellow creamy cm at 6dpo then white creamy cm in abundance. I always get creamy cm from ovulation to af day but I've been bone dry for 2 days. Don't think this is my month though.


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Sounds like some good symptoms so far! I no longer symptom spot, drives me insane. Even if I did it would be impossible because I've got glandular fever, been dying for 6 days now. I noticed some yellow creamy cm at 6dpo then white creamy cm in abundance. I always get creamy cm from ovulation to af day but I've been bone dry for 2 days. Don't think this is my month though.

I really should stop symptom spotting too. :) It really makes me crazy. This tww, I haven't been getting things done around the house like I should, it's all that is on my mind. I really have to get it together and snap out of it! :haha:

It is too early to count yourself out! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## AmyP22

Hi everyone!Only signed up yesterday but cant seem to stop reading everyones posts!

im due on any day now so im gonna try and hold out and test on April 1st if i dont start!
Ive been having quite a few 'symptoms' but not getting my hopes up as they could be down to anything!

Sending you all lots of luck! x


----------



## stargazer01

AmyP22 said:


> Hi everyone!Only signed up yesterday but cant seem to stop reading everyones posts!
> 
> im due on any day now so im gonna try and hold out and test on April 1st if i dont start!
> Ive been having quite a few 'symptoms' but not getting my hopes up as they could be down to anything!
> 
> Sending you all lots of luck! x

Welcome to b&b! I will add you to our list of testers on the first page of this thread for April 1st. Good Luck! 
:dust:


----------



## AmyP22

Thank youuu :D


----------



## marieb

Hi!

Could you please add me to April 4?


----------



## stargazer01

marieb said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please add me to April 4?

Welcome to our thread!! Good Luck! :)


----------



## yellow11

Double post


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle
> 
> Few symptoms with me.
> Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
> Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night.
> Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like some good symptoms! I hope you get your bfp this month!! :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so but i have every symptom going some months, especially last month but i still get a :bfn: and af :(
> I think about it too much... LOL
> I'm 5dpo today ticker is wrong... Will have to go on laptop and fix it.
> I ovulated one day early but don't know why its 2 days out. As af was bang on time too...
> Strange......
> 
> How are you doing anyway? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think about it too much too! I keep telling myself every cycle, that I won't do that to myself, but here I am again, doing the same thing! :haha: I also have some symptoms going some months then get disappointed with a bfn. :(
> 
> This month, I had some spotting around 6 dpo - 9 dpo, and had a tingling/prickly feeling in my nipples, and breast tenderness. So I don't know what to think. It's so confusing! I tested today, and bfn. I guess I will just wait a few more days for af to appear and test again.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Booooo @ :bfn:
> Spotting sounds like a good sign so fxed for you.
> The waiting is so horrible especially when your at the end of ttw. It's all that seems to consume my mind. I get total baby brain. LOL and become a complete poas addict. :hehe:
> Good luck with the testing and hope it turns into a :bfp: soon XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am becoming a poas addict too! We should start a support group for that addiction :rofl:Click to expand...

:hi: hello, my name is yellow and I'm a peeoholic 
It's been 3 days since my last stick (ovulation test) :blush:
:rofl:


----------



## Krippy

yellow11 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle
> 
> Few symptoms with me.
> Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
> Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night.
> Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like some good symptoms! I hope you get your bfp this month!! :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so but i have every symptom going some months, especially last month but i still get a :bfn: and af :(
> I think about it too much... LOL
> I'm 5dpo today ticker is wrong... Will have to go on laptop and fix it.
> I ovulated one day early but don't know why its 2 days out. As af was bang on time too...
> Strange......
> 
> How are you doing anyway? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think about it too much too! I keep telling myself every cycle, that I won't do that to myself, but here I am again, doing the same thing! :haha: I also have some symptoms going some months then get disappointed with a bfn. :(
> 
> This month, I had some spotting around 6 dpo - 9 dpo, and had a tingling/prickly feeling in my nipples, and breast tenderness. So I don't know what to think. It's so confusing! I tested today, and bfn. I guess I will just wait a few more days for af to appear and test again.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Booooo @ :bfn:
> Spotting sounds like a good sign so fxed for you.
> The waiting is so horrible especially when your at the end of ttw. It's all that seems to consume my mind. I get total baby brain. LOL and become a complete poas addict. :hehe:
> Good luck with the testing and hope it turns into a :bfp: soon XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am becoming a poas addict too! We should start a support group for that addiction :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: hello, my name is yellow and I'm a peeoholicClick to expand...

LOL...I am a peeaholic too but trying not to be this month! Trying to stick to only 1, ok who am I kidding, 2-3 tests...Testing on April 3rd and no sooner! 3 is my lucky number!


----------



## yellow11

AmyP22 said:


> Hi everyone!Only signed up yesterday but cant seem to stop reading everyones posts!
> 
> im due on any day now so im gonna try and hold out and test on April 1st if i dont start!
> Ive been having quite a few 'symptoms' but not getting my hopes up as they could be down to anything!
> 
> Sending you all lots of luck! x

:hi: welcome to the site and our thread. Hope you feel very welcome and good luck with your ttc journey. :) :dust: good luck for testing too xxxx


----------



## stargazer01

Krippy said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone feeling? any symptoms to report?
> 
> I just have the usual pms and a little more cm than I'm used to seeing this time in my cycle
> 
> Few symptoms with me.
> Sore nipples and bbs are unbearably sore although that seems to be the usual in the ttw recently thinking of starting evening primrose oil to see if it helps :(
> Also extremely cranky and irritatable, bit gassy :blush: and vivid dreams last night.
> Fxed and we will see how the rest of ttw goes.. xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like some good symptoms! I hope you get your bfp this month!! :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so but i have every symptom going some months, especially last month but i still get a :bfn: and af :(
> I think about it too much... LOL
> I'm 5dpo today ticker is wrong... Will have to go on laptop and fix it.
> I ovulated one day early but don't know why its 2 days out. As af was bang on time too...
> Strange......
> 
> How are you doing anyway? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think about it too much too! I keep telling myself every cycle, that I won't do that to myself, but here I am again, doing the same thing! :haha: I also have some symptoms going some months then get disappointed with a bfn. :(
> 
> This month, I had some spotting around 6 dpo - 9 dpo, and had a tingling/prickly feeling in my nipples, and breast tenderness. So I don't know what to think. It's so confusing! I tested today, and bfn. I guess I will just wait a few more days for af to appear and test again.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Booooo @ :bfn:
> Spotting sounds like a good sign so fxed for you.
> The waiting is so horrible especially when your at the end of ttw. It's all that seems to consume my mind. I get total baby brain. LOL and become a complete poas addict. :hehe:
> Good luck with the testing and hope it turns into a :bfp: soon XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am becoming a poas addict too! We should start a support group for that addiction :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: hello, my name is yellow and I'm a peeoholicClick to expand...
> 
> LOL...I am a peeaholic too but trying not to be this month! Trying to stick to only 1, ok who am I kidding, 2-3 tests...Testing on April 3rd and no sooner! 3 is my lucky number!Click to expand...

That is hilarious!! :rofl: You just made my day yellow! :) :)


----------



## yellow11

Lol.... thanks :blush: Xx


----------



## 28329

stargazer01 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like some good symptoms so far! I no longer symptom spot, drives me insane. Even if I did it would be impossible because I've got glandular fever, been dying for 6 days now. I noticed some yellow creamy cm at 6dpo then white creamy cm in abundance. I always get creamy cm from ovulation to af day but I've been bone dry for 2 days. Don't think this is my month though.
> 
> I really should stop symptom spotting too. :) It really makes me crazy. This tww, I haven't been getting things done around the house like I should, it's all that is on my mind. I really have to get it together and snap out of it! :haha:
> 
> It is too early to count yourself out! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

I gave up symptom spotting the month I had a chemical. I don't test either. Witch is always on time on 17dpo so if I get to 19dpo I will test. My theory is that if I'm getting a bfp I defo won't get the mother of faint lines at 19dpo! Af is so much easier than a :bfn:


----------



## starlight1

Hi can you ad me please I'm due af on 4th April thanks xx


----------



## stargazer01

starlight1 said:


> Hi can you ad me please I'm due af on 4th April thanks xx

Welcome! Good luck testing!


----------



## littlesara

hi can u add me too pls? i was due March 15th, so far BFN............so i will test again on the 31st and again next sat (april 7th!)........wish me luck!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Stargazer, thanks for the link.

If my cycle this time resembles the recent one, i won't even get to test in April. However since it was so out of the ordinary, I'm going to use my PMA to say that I'll be able to test on 30th April. I want that :baby:

I am def. out for a 2012 EDD now, but have always had these 'ideal' visions of being pregnant at Christmas time, so fx'd I'll have a healthy bump by then. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stargazer01

littlesara said:


> hi can u add me too pls? i was due March 15th, so far BFN............so i will test again on the 31st and again next sat (april 7th!)........wish me luck!!

welcome to the april thread! Good Luck! 



onebumpplease said:


> Stargazer, thanks for the link.
> 
> If my cycle this time resembles the recent one, i won't even get to test in April. However since it was so out of the ordinary, I'm going to use my PMA to say that I'll be able to test on 30th April. I want that :baby:
> 
> I am def. out for a 2012 EDD now, but have always had these 'ideal' visions of being pregnant at Christmas time, so fx'd I'll have a healthy bump by then.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I added you for April 30th. :) Hope you get to test in April! 

I'm beginning to get af type cramps, so I will most likely be joining you on the 31st. I should probably wait until beginning of May though, my cycles have gotten a bit longer. :)


----------



## gemmy

hi, can you change me from fri 13th to mon 9th please - I think because I ovulated late last month ff said my due date was later. but since I got my smiley today I am going to give myself 14 days! Thanks, good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## LillyLee

Can I please be added to April 16? Thanks, :dust: for everyone!


----------



## stargazer01

gemmy said:


> hi, can you change me from fri 13th to mon 9th please - I think because I ovulated late last month ff said my due date was later. but since I got my smiley today I am going to give myself 14 days! Thanks, good luck to everyone! :dust:

I switched the dates for you. :) Good Luck!!



LillyLee said:


> Can I please be added to April 16? Thanks, :dust: for everyone!

Welcome to April testing!! :) 
:dust:


----------



## BabyDuckie

Today I've had nothing but crazy AF like cramps, I feel like I'll start any day now and I'm only 7DPO, so it's way too eary. It's definatly mild compaired to my actual AF cramps. Hopefuly this is a good sign since it's my only :)


----------



## BabyDuckie

Sorry for double posting, but I'm wearing my husband's shirt, he hasn't smoked in years and this shirt has been washed so many times and SOMEHOW i smelt cigarette smoke. Turns out this shirt is an oldiee and was worn around the time he had smoked! So weird that I can smell it. I guess my nose is sensitive! Hope it's a positive sign. (Just thought I'd add too that I've worn this shirt a few days ago and never noticed the smell)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

stargazer01 said:


> Longing2bAMum said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :hi: I have had a weird cycle this month, I ov'd a week early! Yesterday at only 7/8dpo I randomly decided to test, I never do this, and I got my first ever :bfp: I then tested 2 more times throughout the day and all :bfp:'s have tested twice this morning and even pee'd on an ov test :blush: All still positives :happydance: And it's not even April yet! I was the first to have my name added to the list, so glad to also be the first :bfp: lets hope i've made this an extremely lucky month for the rest of you, gl and :dust: to you all :hugs:
> 
> How exciting to add our first April bfp!!! Congratulations!! Hopefully this is a sign of good things to come this month! March was extremely lucky, hoping this month is too!!
> Best wishes to you!
> 
> Have you had any symptoms??Click to expand...

Hi would love to keep you updated on my symptoms, and really hate to be that cliche person, but this month for the first month I actually have no symptoms! I read this every month from women getting pregnant and it annoys me, but now I got my bfp I don't seem to have any symptoms either. I'm still only about 10dpo so still early days yet, but i've been getting bfp's for 3 days now, so it's definately there lol :haha:

Good luck everyone, I have my fingers crossed for you all, and here's some :dust: for you


----------



## unxpectedhope

Add me on the first please. I may test earlier but that is when af is due.


----------



## stargazer01

BabyDuckie said:


> Sorry for double posting, but I'm wearing my husband's shirt, he hasn't smoked in years and this shirt has been washed so many times and SOMEHOW i smelt cigarette smoke. Turns out this shirt is an oldiee and was worn around the time he had smoked! So weird that I can smell it. I guess my nose is sensitive! Hope it's a positive sign. (Just thought I'd add too that I've worn this shirt a few days ago and never noticed the smell)

I have heard that having a sensitive nose is a symptom. I hope you get your bfp! 



Longing2bAMum said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longing2bAMum said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :hi: I have had a weird cycle this month, I ov'd a week early! Yesterday at only 7/8dpo I randomly decided to test, I never do this, and I got my first ever :bfp: I then tested 2 more times throughout the day and all :bfp:'s have tested twice this morning and even pee'd on an ov test :blush: All still positives :happydance: And it's not even April yet! I was the first to have my name added to the list, so glad to also be the first :bfp: lets hope i've made this an extremely lucky month for the rest of you, gl and :dust: to you all :hugs:
> 
> How exciting to add our first April bfp!!! Congratulations!! Hopefully this is a sign of good things to come this month! March was extremely lucky, hoping this month is too!!
> Best wishes to you!
> 
> Have you had any symptoms??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi would love to keep you updated on my symptoms, and really hate to be that cliche person, but this month for the first month I actually have no symptoms! I read this every month from women getting pregnant and it annoys me, but now I got my bfp I don't seem to have any symptoms either. I'm still only about 10dpo so still early days yet, but i've been getting bfp's for 3 days now, so it's definately there lol :haha:
> 
> Good luck everyone, I have my fingers crossed for you all, and here's some :dust: for youClick to expand...

Thank you for posting this! I have read this exact thing quite a bit myself actually. I'm trying to think back, and I don't think I had any symptoms with my previous bfp's either. I had missed my period and test turned out positive. But I don't think I had any symptoms that would have made me think to test earlier. That all came later, after my bfp.


----------



## stargazer01

unxpectedhope said:


> Add me on the first please. I may test earlier but that is when af is due.

Welcome to the April thread! Good Luck testing!!
:dust:


----------



## smacklefoot

Testing April 2nd :flower:


----------



## stargazer01

smacklefoot said:


> Testing April 2nd :flower:

Welcome and good luck testing!!

:dust:


----------



## AMP1117

I will be testing on April 7th:baby:


----------



## stargazer01

AMP1117 said:


> I will be testing on April 7th:baby:

Welcome!!! Good Luck!!
:dust:


----------



## 28329

9dpo today, still not symptom spotting but something today that just can't be ignored. It started at about 4pm. I'm getting sharp shooting pains on right side of my uterus, it's been on and off for 6 hours. They're not unbearably painful but definitely there. They've died down but now my uterus feels achy. Strange. Hopefully I get to test because af will be non existent.


----------



## Krippy

28329 said:


> 9dpo today, still not symptom spotting but something today that just can't be ignored. It started at about 4pm. I'm getting sharp shooting pains on right side of my uterus, it's been on and off for 6 hours. They're not unbearably painful but definitely there. They've died down but now my uterus feels achy. Strange. Hopefully I get to test because af will be non existent.

Sounds promising! I have been having sharp pain as well followed by AF like cramps. Could be implantation for us...don't want to get my hopes up but what else could it be right? I have felt it before with my other pregnancies I just don't want to tempt fate and think that I am before I test~


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Put me down for the 5th!


----------



## 28329

I'm secretly hoping that's what it is. It's a strange pain to describe. It's kinda like the pain left behind after being pinched but I'm not feeling a pinching sensation. Does that make sense? Every cycle I've told myself, convinced myself I was pregnant but wasn't so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Its just so hard. I don't test, it's too difficult seeing just 1 line. I may pee on my last opk at 14dpo, 3 days before af due, if that's positive I'll allow myself to test the day I'm due. Even that's pushing it for me!


----------



## Krippy

28329 said:


> I'm secretly hoping that's what it is. It's a strange pain to describe. It's kinda like the pain left behind after being pinched but I'm not feeling a pinching sensation. Does that make sense? Every cycle I've told myself, convinced myself I was pregnant but wasn't so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Its just so hard. I don't test, it's too difficult seeing just 1 line. I may pee on my last opk at 14dpo, 3 days before af due, if that's positive I'll allow myself to test the day I'm due. Even that's pushing it for me!

I am testing on 12-14dpo (my cycle is usually 26-28 days). I don't think I can stand seeing only 1 line either so if I am not feeling it by that time I won't test and will wait til AF comes or doesn't.

FXd for you hun!


----------



## 28329

Fingers crossed for you too! I see you're 6dpo. If we both get a bfp our edd's would be very close. Do you know your hopefull edd?


----------



## Krippy

28329 said:


> Fingers crossed for you too! I see you're 6dpo. If we both get a bfp our edd's would be very close. Do you know your hopefull edd?

EDD would December 15th but with my pregnancies going to be high risk now I would be having the baby before 38 weeks so sometime in November. But the 15th is my bday... ;)


----------



## 28329

That must be hard for you. Fingers crossed for you and your forever baby. My hopeful edd is december 12th.


----------



## Krippy

Oooohhh...12.12.12 That`s fun! :)


----------



## 28329

He he, Yeah. Doesn't happen often! I've told df its ok if we don't conceive this cycle, not really sure on a christmas baby but, hell, bring it on!


----------



## rooster100

Hi! Can you put me down for the 21st please. Thanks. Here goes round 11 (please finally be my lucky thread!) xx


----------



## stargazer01

Krippy said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo today, still not symptom spotting but something today that just can't be ignored. It started at about 4pm. I'm getting sharp shooting pains on right side of my uterus, it's been on and off for 6 hours. They're not unbearably painful but definitely there. They've died down but now my uterus feels achy. Strange. Hopefully I get to test because af will be non existent.
> 
> Sounds promising! I have been having sharp pain as well followed by AF like cramps. Could be implantation for us...don't want to get my hopes up but what else could it be right? I have felt it before with my other pregnancies I just don't want to tempt fate and think that I am before I test~Click to expand...

Good luck to both of you!!! I'm hopeful for you!



Jacquelyn718 said:


> Put me down for the 5th!

Welcome to the April testing thread! Good luck!



rooster100 said:


> Hi! Can you put me down for the 21st please. Thanks. Here goes round 11 (please finally be my lucky thread!) xx

Hi Rooster! Good luck this cycle!! I'm hoping that we both get surprised with bfp's this month. :)


----------



## lemondrops

You can put me as an April 1 tester! Also, I have a question about implantation bleeding. Is it really "bleeding" or is it more like tinted CM? Today i've been having some light pink/almost tannish color on my toilet paper whenever I wipe (only BEFORE i go to the bathroom, not after). It looks a lot like CM but maybe a little more watery and then tinted that color than just "blood"


----------



## Longing2bAMum

lemondrops said:


> You can put me as an April 1 tester! Also, I have a question about implantation bleeding. Is it really "bleeding" or is it more like tinted CM? Today i've been having some light pink/almost tannish color on my toilet paper whenever I wipe (only BEFORE i go to the bathroom, not after). It looks a lot like CM but maybe a little more watery and then tinted that color than just "blood"

Ooh yesterday I had some spotting too, early in the day it was brownish in colour but later it was almost yellow and quite watery, and I already have my bfp so I huess it's a good sign for you :happydance:


----------



## sweetthang24

hi 

can you put me down for April 7th Please 

xx thanks xx


----------



## Graceyous

Hi can you put me down for April 11th please (if I can hold out that long!)
Thanks


----------



## 28329

No more shooting/pinching pains today. Actually, I feel nothing. Af is due in a week. Hope she stays away but if not I have a lot of sex to look forward to.


----------



## stargazer01

lemondrops said:


> You can put me as an April 1 tester! Also, I have a question about implantation bleeding. Is it really "bleeding" or is it more like tinted CM? Today i've been having some light pink/almost tannish color on my toilet paper whenever I wipe (only BEFORE i go to the bathroom, not after). It looks a lot like CM but maybe a little more watery and then tinted that color than just "blood"

Good Luck on April 1!! It sounds like implantation bleeding to me! What dpo are you?



sweetthang24 said:


> hi
> 
> can you put me down for April 7th Please
> 
> xx thanks xx

Welcome! Good Luck testing this month!! 



Graceyous said:


> Hi can you put me down for April 11th please (if I can hold out that long!)
> Thanks

Good Luck!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> No more shooting/pinching pains today. Actually, I feel nothing. Af is due in a week. Hope she stays away but if not I have a lot of sex to look forward to.

Good luck! I hope this is the month for your bfp!! 
:dust:


----------



## trying4four

Hi :hi:
You can put me down for the 20th.
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## stargazer01

trying4four said:


> Hi :hi:
> You can put me down for the 20th.
> Good luck to everyone!!

Good Luck this cycle! :)
:dust:


----------



## Giselley

Good luck! If you could please add me to the list for the 3rd!!! This is my first time :)


----------



## stargazer01

Giselley said:


> Good luck! If you could please add me to the list for the 3rd!!! This is my first time :)

Welcome, and good luck!! :)


----------



## BabyDuckie

28329 said:


> No more shooting/pinching pains today. Actually, I feel nothing. Af is due in a week. Hope she stays away but if not I have a lot of sex to look forward to.

Same here! I'm 9DPO, my AF isn't due till the 4th or 5th. I have no symptoms at all right now.. :/ I had mild AF cramps from 6-8DPO I don't think it's my month :( At all. :cry:


----------



## Momto3and...

Please put me down for 4/15. This is my 5th month TTC and second round of clomid. I am hoping a praying for a christmas baby! Im not greedy, but a little girl would be nice in my house. :)We are beyond ready to complete our "little" family.

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## lemondrops

stargazer01 said:


> lemondrops said:
> 
> 
> You can put me as an April 1 tester! Also, I have a question about implantation bleeding. Is it really "bleeding" or is it more like tinted CM? Today i've been having some light pink/almost tannish color on my toilet paper whenever I wipe (only BEFORE i go to the bathroom, not after). It looks a lot like CM but maybe a little more watery and then tinted that color than just "blood"
> 
> Good Luck on April 1!! It sounds like implantation bleeding to me! What dpo are you?
> 
> --
> 
> I got a positive OPK last Saturday and Sunday (BD'd on Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday) and then started spotting this Tuesday. If I O'd on Monday, the spotting started at 8DPO, but it's continued today too. Still getting a BFN though. Although with my first preg (that ended in m/c) I didn't get a BFP until the day before AF was due... and that was with twins. So I'm not counting myself out yet.Click to expand...


----------



## stargazer01

Momto3and... said:


> Please put me down for 4/15. This is my 5th month TTC and second round of clomid. I am hoping a praying for a christmas baby! Im not greedy, but a little girl would be nice in my house. :)We are beyond ready to complete our "little" family.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!

Good Luck testing this cycle! :dust:


----------



## littlemisscie

April is getting closer and closer! :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## 28329

BabyDuckie said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> No more shooting/pinching pains today. Actually, I feel nothing. Af is due in a week. Hope she stays away but if not I have a lot of sex to look forward to.
> 
> Same here! I'm 9DPO, my AF isn't due till the 4th or 5th. I have no symptoms at all right now.. :/ I had mild AF cramps from 6-8DPO I don't think it's my month :( At all. :cry:Click to expand...

Don't count yourself out. Many ladies say they got their bfp the month they had no symptoms. In fact the 2 cycles I had chemicals I had no symptoms at all. Maybe except really smelly gas but that's not unlike me in my tww. :rofl:


----------



## laurac1988

Hi all - can I join? AF is due on the 2nd April so will be testing probably 3rd/4th if no period by then xxx


----------



## Moorebetter

Hows everyone doing?
No signs here... 
I sure hope its my month.... I cant wait much longer:/ 
wishing everyone luck


----------



## lemondrops

I'm pretty sure AF is starting... 3 days early, which means it's only 10/11 DPO. Should I be worried about this? Isn't my luteal phase supposed to be 12-14 days? This was after having what I thought was implantation bleeding on Tuesday too.


----------



## 28329

An lp of 10 to 12 days is fine. 12 to 14 is good anything more is great. What makes you so sure af is coming?


----------



## BabyDuckie

Thought I'd come in and update myself :) 
Lately I've been very grumpy and snapping at hubby for no reason :/ I don't know why I was like that. Yesterday (9dpo) I just broke down and cried and cried and I couldn't stop. It's not like me to cry over nothing lol. & today I've been kind of noticing my nipples getting a little sore (not too noticable though) but right out of my shower they really started aching and now they're soo sore.

How's everyone else feeling? Any "symptoms"? :)


----------



## Jess19

I got really sore boobs :holly: yey! Good sign! :happydance: 
And iv been super sleepy lately


----------



## rainydays9

Hi can you add me for the 5th please:thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

laurac1988 said:


> Hi all - can I join? AF is due on the 2nd April so will be testing probably 3rd/4th if no period by then xxx




rainydays9 said:


> Hi can you add me for the 5th please:thumbup:

Welcome! Good Luck testing!! :)

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

April 1

Canisa
pinky78
flower94
minerswife77
AmyP22
unexpectedhope
lemondrops



:dust:​


----------



## 28329

Those bfp's will be rolling in soon. Woo hoo.


----------



## BabyDust04

Hi all! 

AF got me today :( Can you put me down for April 30th? 

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## psychnut09

Can i join?? AF Due on the 8th but will probably test the day before :) This is my first real cycle after mmc so quite impatient at this point. 
GoodLuck ladies!!!


----------



## stargazer01

BabyDust04 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> AF got me today :( Can you put me down for April 30th?
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Glad to see you join us for April!! Good luck this cycle! :)



psychnut09 said:


> Can i join?? AF Due on the 8th but will probably test the day before :) This is my first real cycle after mmc so quite impatient at this point.
> GoodLuck ladies!!!

Welcome to the April testing thread! Good Luck! :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Hello! Got my hopes up for march only to have the witch dash them this afternoon :( Oh well, glad I have you ladies to keep me company again this month :)


----------



## laurac1988

I did a test about an hour ago...

Can you ladies have a look? really not sure! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/935737-9dpo-clearblue.html#post16614683


----------



## kraftykoala

laurac1988 said:


> I did a test about an hour ago...
> 
> Can you ladies have a look? really not sure! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/935737-9dpo-clearblue.html#post16614683

Looks like a bfp to me! Test in the morning and report back :D


----------



## cassie4cincy

Can I please be added??? AF is due April 14th so I guess put me down for that date.


----------



## laurac1988

kraftykoala said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> I did a test about an hour ago...
> 
> Can you ladies have a look? really not sure! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/935737-9dpo-clearblue.html#post16614683
> 
> Looks like a bfp to me! Test in the morning and report back :DClick to expand...

44I 

might give it until monday as that is when AF is due...
Dp thinks it's neg... as she took the test apart... although the line was there before she took it apart! ARGH damn you clearblue!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello! 

I haven't been on here for ages as I forgot my account details but after having iui on wedded 27th I'm currently on the 2ww. My otd is April 10th so could I join u too?


----------



## 28329

laurac1988 said:


> I did a test about an hour ago...
> 
> Can you ladies have a look? really not sure! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/935737-9dpo-clearblue.html#post16614683

Looks rather thick. I'm voting bfp.


----------



## MustBeMummy

That was meant to be Wednesday. Sorry auto correct got me again


----------



## hoping23

I'm out BFN and AF started last night. :'(


----------



## MustBeMummy

hoping23 said:


> I'm out BFN and AF started last night. :'(

Sorry to hear that :(:hugs:


----------



## Moorebetter

how is everyone doing?


----------



## laurac1988

Faint what I think was bfp on a Clearblue last night, but do is convinced it was an evap line. Am going to give it until thurs (period is due tomorrow) and if no period will test again.

Lower back is KILLING ME


----------



## Crazy4Baby

I will be testing on 15th April. Finally ovulated this month yesterday on cd 14 woohooo


----------



## ansiosa

April 6th please add me gl to everyone !!i tested 3 x. :)


----------



## Canisa

:witch: caught me yesterday:cry:
Stargazer u can update accordingly:sulk:


----------



## laurac1988

Think I'm out. Spotting today. Looks like AF


----------



## stargazer01

kraftykoala said:


> Hello! Got my hopes up for march only to have the witch dash them this afternoon :( Oh well, glad I have you ladies to keep me company again this month :)

So glad you joined us for April! :) Would you like me to add a testing date yet? 



laurac1988 said:


> I did a test about an hour ago...
> 
> Can you ladies have a look? really not sure! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/935737-9dpo-clearblue.html#post16614683

Looks like a bfp to me! Maybe try a frer test. Keep us posted, I'd love to add another bfp to our list! :) :)



cassie4cincy said:


> Can I please be added??? AF is due April 14th so I guess put me down for that date.

Welcome to April testing! Good Luck! :)



MustBeMummy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I haven't been on here for ages as I forgot my account details but after having iui on wedded 27th I'm currently on the 2ww. My otd is April 10th so could I join u too?

Welcome! Good Luck!!



hoping23 said:


> I'm out BFN and AF started last night. :'(

Sorry Af came. :( Good Luck next cycle! :hugs:



Crazy4Baby said:


> I will be testing on 15th April. Finally ovulated this month yesterday on cd 14 woohooo

Good Luck!!



ansiosa said:


> April 6th please add me gl to everyone !!i tested 3 x. :)

Good Luck!! 



Canisa said:


> :witch: caught me yesterday:cry:
> Stargazer u can update accordingly:sulk:

So sorry. :( :hugs:



laurac1988 said:


> Think I'm out. Spotting today. Looks like AF

Sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

laurac1988 said:


> Think I'm out. Spotting today. Looks like AF

I hope it's not af! :hugs:
:af:


----------



## 28329

14dpo today. Witch due in 3 days. I'm limiting my liquid intake this evening so I have nice strong pee to test in the morning. I don't really want to test but DF can't take the not knowing. I just know it'll be bfn.


----------



## meli1981

hi everyone! im currently trying for my third child! my first daughter was conceived with six months of trying, she is now six, my second preg i lost at eleven weeks, got preg on the first try, and my third preg resulted in my second daughter, who just turned one, she was fourteen months worth of trying! this is our first month of ttc so im not really expecting anything, but i know i ovulated and we did bd at the right tine (i think!) im due on the tenth of april, so ill probably test a few days after that! wish me luck! and good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## onebumpplease

meli1981 said:


> hi everyone! im currently trying for my third child! my first daughter was conceived with six months of trying, she is now six, my second preg i lost at eleven weeks, got preg on the first try, and my third preg resulted in my second daughter, who just turned one, she was fourteen months worth of trying! this is our first month of ttc so im not really expecting anything, but i know i ovulated and we did bd at the right tine (i think!) im due on the tenth of april, so ill probably test a few days after that! wish me luck! and good luck to all you ladies!

Meli, welcome and GL :thumbup: Hope you don't wait 14months this time around. This is my first, but hope and desire it doesn't take too long as I really would like more than one. However one is the best start :D


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> 14dpo today. Witch due in 3 days. I'm limiting my liquid intake this evening so I have nice strong pee to test in the morning. I don't really want to test but DF can't take the not knowing. I just know it'll be bfn.

Good Luck!! I hope you get your bfp!! How are you feeling?
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

meli1981 said:


> hi everyone! im currently trying for my third child! my first daughter was conceived with six months of trying, she is now six, my second preg i lost at eleven weeks, got preg on the first try, and my third preg resulted in my second daughter, who just turned one, she was fourteen months worth of trying! this is our first month of ttc so im not really expecting anything, but i know i ovulated and we did bd at the right tine (i think!) im due on the tenth of april, so ill probably test a few days after that! wish me luck! and good luck to all you ladies!

Welcome! Good Luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

Hi, I'm new to the site and fairly new to TTC (in 2nd cycle of trying). Could you put my test date down for the 11th please. 4DPO  xx Good luck everyone


----------



## stargazer01

April 2

*anneliese
tinyfootsteps
zanne
smacklefoot
28329*​


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site and fairly new to TTC (in 2nd cycle of trying). Could you put my test date down for the 11th please. 4DPO  xx Good luck everyone

Welcome to bnb!! Good luck testing! :)

:dust:
:dust:


----------



## 28329

I'm feeling ok. Allergies are giving me grief today. I'm on day 4 of intense back ache and af cramps. I have NEVER got af cramps before I'm due. They turn up on cd2. DF is convinced we've cracked it. I'm convinced he'll be heart broken.


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> I'm feeling ok. Allergies are giving me grief today. I'm on day 4 of intense back ache and af cramps. I have NEVER got af cramps before I'm due. They turn up on cd2. DF is convinced we've cracked it. I'm convinced he'll be heart broken.


It seems alot of women get those af cramps when they get their bfp. I know you don't like to symptom spot, because of possible disappointment, and I'm sorry for asking you that. I really wish the best for you this cycle, and am hoping you get a nice bfp surprise in the morning! 
The tww is so hard, I wish things could be easier. It would be so nice if we could just know we were pregnant, instead of waiting 2 weeks to find out.

:hugs: and good luck for tomorrow! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Ooh can I join too? Due to be testing around 13th April. Hoping for a rainbow baby (miscarried end of Jan this year at 10 weeks). Although not too hopeful - been really ill last week and a half with an awful cold and not had much energy. Only DTD a couple of times this month but one was the day before i got my smiley face, so you never know!


----------



## 28329

Aww bless you. Don't be sorry hunnie, I may not symptom spot but some things just can't be ignored. I've been in obvious pain and DF has felt helpless. I don't think we'll ever get preggo but it's fun trying.


----------



## stargazer01

WelshOneEmma said:


> Ooh can I join too? Due to be testing around 13th April. Hoping for a rainbow baby (miscarried end of Jan this year at 10 weeks). Although not too hopeful - been really ill last week and a half with an awful cold and not had much energy. Only DTD a couple of times this month but one was the day before i got my smiley face, so you never know!

Welcome! Good Luck on the 13th! :)


----------



## MustBeMummy

28329 said:


> 14dpo today. Witch due in 3 days. I'm limiting my liquid intake this evening so I have nice strong pee to test in the morning. I don't really want to test but DF can't take the not knowing. I just know it'll be bfn.

Good luck!


----------



## pinky78

Hi everyone, 
My test results are inconclusive this morning. I'm going to have to call the doc's office in the AM as I'm under the care of a RE. I took an Equate (blue dye) test on Thursday and got a faint second line. This AM, I took a FRER (pink dye) and got a faint second line. So I'm thinking chemical right now as I've been having brown spotting since Thursday with a splash of bright red once on Friday, when I went to the restroom. My temp dropped yesterday and today but it's not below the cover line. Metal mouth since 4 dpo till now.


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

Hi! Can I join in this month?! I will be testing on April 16. Got my positive LH surge today so we will be BDing often for the next few days- good thing we BDed yesterday too!


----------



## stargazer01

pinky78 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My test results are inconclusive this morning. I'm going to have to call the doc's office in the AM as I'm under the care of a RE. I took an Equate (blue dye) test on Thursday and got a faint second line. This AM, I took a FRER (pink dye) and got a faint second line. So I'm thinking chemical right now as I've been having brown spotting since Thursday with a splash of bright red once on Friday, when I went to the restroom. My temp dropped yesterday and today but it's not below the cover line. Metal mouth since 4 dpo till now.

Good luck with your doctor appointment. I hope things turn out good for you. :hugs:



uw1mrsgilly said:


> Hi! Can I join in this month?! I will be testing on April 16. Got my positive LH surge today so we will be BDing often for the next few days- good thing we BDed yesterday too!

Welcome! Good Luck testing! 
Sounds like ovulation must be close! Get busy bding!! :)


----------



## Jessica28

Id like to join here too.
AF is due on the 8th but will try to hold off testing until the 13th


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thanks for adding me to the list :)


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies! Can I join too:) I got my positive OPK on Mar 28 and 29th so I believe I ovulated on Mar 30 - I had a lot of O pain mostly on the left side Fri evening. I will be testing Friday 13th. So I am 2dpo and my boobs are already killing me!! They usually don't start hurting until a week before AF.

Good Luck to us all :dust:


----------



## Mas1118

I am also feeling very emotional today - I went to my cousins baby shower and when I held her new little baby girl I teared up big time and I am not a crier at all.


----------



## cassie4cincy

stargazer01 said:


> April 2
> 
> *anneliese
> tinyfootsteps
> zanne
> smacklefoot
> 28329*​

GOOD LUCK!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

hi thanks for adding me! so i ovulated three or four days ago, and yesterday i was so bloated and felt like my stomach was FULL of gas that woyldnt come out! it hurt to touch my tummy, and it woke me up in the middle of the night. also today im extremely irritable, especially towards my hubby! my boobs arent sore but feel kinda warm! you know from the inside, not sure if that makes sense! anyway could it be even possible to get symptoms this early, or is it in my head. i know ive been preg before, but they were all so different, and i dont think i felt anything until a week after my period was due, and that would be shooting pain in my boobs. is it possible i could be pregnant?


----------



## 28329

Ahem.....I got my bfp this morning, I'm so excited. It took 8 long months!


----------



## Graceyous

yay! congrats..
:happydance:


----------



## yellow11

Omg.......!!! Woo hoo :wohoo: :happydance:
Congratulations.... Amazing 
Xxxxxx


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. I hope to see many more bfp's in april. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## laurac1988

I was spotting yesterday and now it has totally stopped! AF is due today...


----------



## onebumpplease

28329 Woohoo. :happydance: Congratulations


----------



## LillyLee

Congrats!!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations 28329!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance: 
Best wishes for a sticky one!!!!! 
I'm so excited to add another bfp! Come on ladies, lets see some more!!:happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats 28329! I knew that this was it for you! I am so happy for you!

This is what I got! 10 dpo today!
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kraftykoala

Krippy said:


> Congrats 28329! I knew that this was it for you! I am so happy for you!
> 
> This is what I got! 10 dpo today!

Ooooooh! I see that for sure! Fingers crossed that line just keeps on getting darker :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats Krippy!!! Looks like the March luck is following us to April! 
:happydance::happydance: 
Best wishes for a h&h 9 months!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Congrats 28329


----------



## stargazer01

Jessica28 & mas1118
Welcome to our April testing thread! Good Luck! :)


----------



## 28329

Thank you sooooo much everyone. Keep the faith and never loose hope. Only yesterday I was saying that me and DF would never have a baby. Everyone is getting their bfp. 


Woo hoo krippy. Today is a good day. Congratulations hunnie. Sticky dust to us both. :happydance:


----------



## littlemisscie

AF is due on the 7th or 8th. I've been testing every morning (except for today) and have gotten BFN. I've got sore boobs and what feels like lots of CM. Could all be signs of the witch though:(


----------



## Jessica28

AF is due for me on the 8th as well. 8 dpo and not a symptom to report. Apparently y chart is steady so I am not getting up hopes up too much.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Hi! Can I join too? I am TTC#2. month 8 for us and got diagnosed with slim PCOS and started Femara. This is my 3rd round (although the 1st low dose didn't work). I got my smiley face on the 30th so I think I O'd on the 31st which makes me 2 dpo. Due to the PCOS I have only ovulated 3 times in the last 8 months... so FX that this is our month. Will try to hold out testing... but likely will start on the 10th. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## yellow11

Krippy said:


> Congrats 28329! I knew that this was it for you! I am so happy for you!
> 
> This is what I got! 10 dpo today!

Another Bfp woohoo :happydance: congratulations.... Hope that line turns into a lovely big dark one for you.Xxx


----------



## mwaah

YAY congrats on all the BFP's, so exciting!!
Goodluck everyone xxx


----------



## ansiosa

Krippy said:


> Congrats 28329! I knew that this was it for you! I am so happy for you!
> 
> This is what I got! 10 dpo today!

Congratulations!!! im very excited for you. This is it. have a beautiful and healthy pregnancy.!!


----------



## Jessica28

I think I need a lot more than luck :(


----------



## Moorebetter

28329 
congrats!!!!!!!!

what were your symptoms???/
JESSICA28 DONT LOOSE HOPE!!!! <3


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome Ms. Shortie! Good Luck!! :)


----------



## unxpectedhope

Congrats to all the :bfp: so far!!!!! I wish you H/H 9 months. Unfortunately for me, I'm out :cry:
:witch:came this morning.


----------



## mwaah

unxpectedhope said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp: so far!!!!! I wish you H/H 9 months. Unfortunately for me, I'm out :cry:
> :witch:came this morning.


So sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## lxb

Hi there~~ I should be on April 29th~ :) :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

April 3rd​
*Jess19
Giselley
laurac1988​*

:dust:​


----------



## 28329

Moorebetter said:


> 28329
> congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> what were your symptoms???/
> JESSICA28 DONT LOOSE HOPE!!!! <3

I didn't have many symptoms. Sharp shooting/pinching pains at 9dpo. I believe that was implantation. From 10 to 13dpo I had crazy intense af cramps. Nausea and back ache from 12dpo until now. That's it. I thought I was out!


----------



## stargazer01

unxpectedhope said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp: so far!!!!! I wish you H/H 9 months. Unfortunately for me, I'm out :cry:
> :witch:came this morning.

Sorry af came... :( :hugs:



lxb said:


> Hi there~~ I should be on April 29th~ :) :dust:


Welcome to April Testing! Good Luck :)


----------



## billyandbob

28329 said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> 28329
> congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> what were your symptoms???/
> JESSICA28 DONT LOOSE HOPE!!!! <3
> 
> I didn't have many symptoms. Sharp shooting/pinching pains at 9dpo. I believe that was implantation. From 10 to 13dpo I had crazy intense af cramps. Nausea and back ache from 12dpo until now. That's it. I thought I was out!Click to expand...

Very strange, as very similar to me, still 11DPO at the min and still getting BFN. Congrats hunni x:thumbup:


----------



## lxb

Thanks stargazer~ :dust: to all the ladies here~ :dust:


----------



## MrsC1003

yay more :bfp: :happydance: congratulations :flower:


----------



## psychnut09

littlemisscie said:


> AF is due on the 7th or 8th. I've been testing every morning (except for today) and have gotten BFN. I've got sore boobs and what feels like lots of CM. Could all be signs of the witch though:(

I have the exact same thing!!!! AF due the 8th but not 100% on that bc of mmc in February... Hope its a good sign for us both!!!


----------



## BabyDuckie

14 DPO (Af is due tomorrow).. Still nothing today but she's starting to show her ugly face.. I've had AF cramps all day and a pad on but no bleeding yet... I'm pretty sure I'm out :(

I havent tested yet, I'm going to try to wait until the 5th to test.


----------



## Jessica28

Don't feel bad. My AF isn't due until Sunday or Monday and I feel like I already know I am out. I don't think theres any worse feeling than knowing your are "out".


----------



## Krippy

Pregnancy confirmed by Dr. this afternoon and early dating scan booked for April 23rd! So excited!

:happydance::happydance:

Sorry to all the girls who had AF crash their 2WW party! FXd for you next cycle!


----------



## Krippy

Keep your chin up everyone else! GL with testing!


----------



## pinky78

So I had blood work today and my HCG was a 4 and my progresterone was a 0.3 (I think). lol.......on to the next month. Oh wait, I can't. That witch is MIA. Going for an u/s in the AM. During my follies check the doc saw what they think was a left over cyst from the previous cycle. I think I will be sitting this month out with the clomid.


----------



## Momto3and...

Moorebetter said:


> Hows everyone doing?
> No signs here...
> I sure hope its my month.... I cant wait much longer:/
> wishing everyone luck

Hi! What part of NC are you in? I am in Wake Forest!


----------



## pinky78

Congrats to all the bfps!!!


----------



## 28329

Thank you for the congrats ladies. I hope each and every one of you get your bfp in april. Oh, and I thought I'd mention that I ovulated on mothers day and we cracked it. How ment to be was that? :)


----------



## BabyDuckie

Congrats on all the BFP's :) Af still hasn't caught up to me yet and she's due today! I have no cramps or anything.. Hopefully it's a good sign since I always wake up with full blown cramps when AF starts, it's rare for her to start in the middle of the day/night. Still wont test until Thursday! So nervous..


----------



## ansiosa

babyduckie said:


> congrats on all the bfp's :) af still hasn't caught up to me yet and she's due today! I have no cramps or anything.. Hopefully it's a good sign since i always wake up with full blown cramps when af starts, it's rare for her to start in the middle of the day/night. Still wont test until thursday! So nervous..

good luck!!! I just tested today and i think i see a faint line lol the one i always see!!!


----------



## flower94

So.. 14dpo.. no sign of af whatsoever.. but tested yesterday with a digital and it said not pregnant ::( Is it possible to test neg on a digi that late?


----------



## sweetthang24

hi ladies, 

Well AF caught me today, so onto Cycle #2. 

Congrats to all of you who got your BFP's xx


----------



## littlemisscie

And I'm out... :witch: showed this morning. 5 days early!!!!n:growlmad:


----------



## ansiosa

littlemisscie said:


> And I'm out... :witch: showed this morning. 5 days early!!!!n:growlmad:


Im sorry :( i feel mine coming too. i'm really crossing my fingers that it won't be it.


----------



## lxb

Fx for you ansiosa :dust:


----------



## littlemisscie

ansiosa said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> And I'm out... :witch: showed this morning. 5 days early!!!!n:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Im sorry :( i feel mine coming too. i'm really crossing my fingers that it won't be it.Click to expand...

Mine still might be IB, but I'm not holdin out:shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats to the BFPs - so happy for you all!

Very sorry for those AF got - she is a sneaky :witch:!

:dust: to those testing soon!

I am about 4-5dpo and my boobs are still really sore and swollen (not usually sore so early) I have lower tummy pain not cramps but like a dull ache and some back pain, I wake up with a headache everyday and this morning my throat hurt and my glands were swollen. My temp rose back up this morning. I had two highs after O then a "fall back" yesterday of .5 celcius then it rose back up .3 celcius this morning. I will post my chart on here when I go home (it is my first month of bbt).


----------



## stargazer01

sweetthang24 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> Well AF caught me today, so onto Cycle #2.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who got your BFP's xx




littlemisscie said:


> And I'm out... :witch: showed this morning. 5 days early!!!!n:growlmad:

Sorry Af got both of you. :hugs:



Mas1118 said:


> Congrats to the BFPs - so happy for you all!
> 
> Very sorry for those AF got - she is a sneaky :witch:!
> 
> :dust: to those testing soon!
> 
> I am about 4-5dpo and my boobs are still really sore and swollen (not usually sore so early) I have lower tummy pain not cramps but like a dull ache and some back pain, I wake up with a headache everyday and this morning my throat hurt and my glands were swollen. My temp rose back up this morning. I had two highs after O then a "fall back" yesterday of .5 celcius then it rose back up .3 celcius this morning. I will post my chart on here when I go home (it is my first month of bbt).

Sounds like a good sign! I'm hopeful for you!! :)


----------



## smacklefoot

I'm out this month, the :witch: showed her ugly face. Hoping everyone gets their :bfp: soon.

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

smacklefoot said:


> I'm out this month, the :witch: showed her ugly face. Hoping everyone gets their :bfp: soon.
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: sorry af got to you!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

All you girls getting your BFP's that were supposed to test on the 5th are really making me want to test!


----------



## Mas1118

smacklefoot said:


> I'm out this month, the :witch: showed her ugly face. Hoping everyone gets their :bfp: soon.
> 
> :dust:

Sorry smacklefoot :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

*April 4th

marieb
starlight1

*

:dust:​


----------



## MrsC1003

6/7DPO and have had some very mild cramps, am very gassy, had a migraine for the first time in ages yesterday and have sore boobs. Trying not to get my hopes up but these sounds like good signs


----------



## 28329

Best of luck to todays testers. I hope to see bfp's.


----------



## billyandbob

Hi Ladies,

I will be testing tomorrow with CB digi, been only getting evap lines on IC's so far so not sure, witch due tomorrow as well!

Good luck to everyone testing today.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## yellow11

Af is def on her way..... :( fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off 

Sorry for ranting Xxx


----------



## gemsar

Hello ladies thought i would join in after reading this post.
I am due AF on Saturday.. I have been very grumpy the last week or so (for no reason)
My boobs really hurt last week for a few days and now nothing.. they feel fine, which is unusual for me as they are usually agony the week before AF.
I have had CM constantly since O which is also unusual as it normally dries and goes away a few days after O.
Lower back pain every now and then and a few twingy cramps. My temp is a little higher than usual too.

I am probably reading too much into it and knowing our luck not pregnant, but wanted to give you my symptoms and fingers crossed i am baking a bun xxx


----------



## gemsar

Oh and feeling sicky on and off x


----------



## babydoc

Hello everyone!

This is my first post, maybe I can distract myself from this horrible two week wait. AF is due Friday 6th, & today I am 12dpo.

The is our first month TTC, so I appreciate I'm emotionally behind many women. However, I'm going mad even this first month, second guessing everything as a 'symptom'! Deep down I know I haven't had anything really to report - have been extra bloated this month, with one night of constipation-type pains, but I have a tendency to bloating, and also aware that I am more heightened to noticing these things ... so on balance, nothing! :nope: 

My plan was just to wait 5-7 days if AF doesn't appear, then test. I have ordered some of those cheapy early testing kits off the internet, so if they arrive I'll probably not be able to resist! My partner is getting annoyed at me for trying to be so contrived and scientific! 

I never get periods cramps at all or any signs it is coming (sometimes a wee swelling in my underarm ? axillary breast tissue which I did notice a few days back).

I'm not sure I'll be able to cope with this insane pre-occupation every month for the next - however long?! How do you get through it!

(oh that's the postman just walked right by, so no cheapy internet sticks for me today!).

So that's me, will keep an eye on this thread with interest. All the best ladies!


----------



## ansiosa

yellow11 said:


> Af is def on her way..... :( fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off
> 
> Sorry for ranting Xxx


DON'T WORRY I THINK THERE WILL BE MORE THAN YOU FEELING THIS WAY!! :( UNFORTUNATELY. YOU DON'T GET WHAT YOU WANT; BFPND ON TOP. OF THAT. WE 
HAVE TO PUT UP WITH AF. MUST STAY POSITIVE ITS THE ONLY WAY NOT TO:hug: GO INSANE


----------



## BabyDuckie

Hey ladies :( the wicked witch got yesterday me I had cramps that were so horrible :( and ended up getting some terrible flu I was throwing up all day :( meh I guess it wasn't meant to be I think we're gonna stop ttc :( I wish everybody so much luck and all the baby dust in the world good luck everyone I bet were going to beat the record of bfp's :)


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> 6/7DPO and have had some very mild cramps, am very gassy, had a migraine for the first time in ages yesterday and have sore boobs. Trying not to get my hopes up but these sounds like good signs

Sounds like good signs! :) Good Luck testing! :)



billyandbob said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I will be testing tomorrow with CB digi, been only getting evap lines on IC's so far so not sure, witch due tomorrow as well!
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing today.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good Luck tomorrow! :)



yellow11 said:


> Af is def on her way..... :( fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off
> 
> Sorry for ranting Xxx

Oh yellow, I felt that way last cycle. :hugs: I really hope you are wrong about af coming! I know the wait is so long, and it seems as though you wait and then nothing. But once you do get your bfp, it will be worth it, for going through all of this heartache! :hugs:



gemsar said:


> Hello ladies thought i would join in after reading this post.
> I am due AF on Saturday.. I have been very grumpy the last week or so (for no reason)
> My boobs really hurt last week for a few days and now nothing.. they feel fine, which is unusual for me as they are usually agony the week before AF.
> I have had CM constantly since O which is also unusual as it normally dries and goes away a few days after O.
> Lower back pain every now and then and a few twingy cramps. My temp is a little higher than usual too.
> 
> I am probably reading too much into it and knowing our luck not pregnant, but wanted to give you my symptoms and fingers crossed i am baking a bun xxx

Good Luck testing! I will add your name for Saturday. :)


----------



## yellow11

ansiosa said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Af is def on her way..... :( fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off
> 
> Sorry for ranting Xxx
> 
> 
> DON'T WORRY I THINK THERE WILL BE MORE THAN YOU FEELING THIS WAY!! :( UNFORTUNATELY. YOU DON'T GET WHAT YOU WANT; BFPND ON TOP. OF THAT. WE
> HAVE TO PUT UP WITH AF. MUST STAY POSITIVE ITS THE ONLY WAY NOT TO:hug: GO INSANEClick to expand...

Thanks hun... :hugs:
Know I'm not alone but I do feel it sometimes. Its such an frustrating time and the waiting gets me down. :(
Af has came with full force so that's me out for def :cry:


----------



## stargazer01

babydoc: Welcome and good luck testing on Friday! :dust:

BabyDuckie: So sorry af came. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> ansiosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Af is def on her way..... :( fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off
> 
> Sorry for ranting Xxx
> 
> 
> DON'T WORRY I THINK THERE WILL BE MORE THAN YOU FEELING THIS WAY!! :( UNFORTUNATELY. YOU DON'T GET WHAT YOU WANT; BFPND ON TOP. OF THAT. WE
> HAVE TO PUT UP WITH AF. MUST STAY POSITIVE ITS THE ONLY WAY NOT TO:hug: GO INSANEClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun... :hugs:
> Know I'm not alone but I do feel it sometimes. Its such an frustrating time and the waiting gets me down. :(
> Af has came with full force so that's me out for def :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: So sorry yellow!


----------



## babydoc

Thanks for welcoming me! 

Isn't it so bizarre all the second guessing that - well, at least I am getting into. I noticed earlier that I have a very slight pale brown discharge - I thought 'well I am too early for my period' (2 days) but then again every other single month for the last 20 odd years, i was never paying any attention to how exactly AF begins - slight discharge 2 days before doesn't seem implausible).

Plus I have convinced myself I have upper buttock/lower back pain (my over-imaginative brain tells me implantation bleeding and cramping!)

I've decided the one good thing is that if and when AF properly shows itself, I will have learned a good lesson that the signs of pregnancy (apparently) are so damm similar to the signs of upcoming period - i just never (annoyingly) paid any attention to them before!! 

Also, can someone explain how this thread works - we all state when our AF is due, and see how many successful April tests, yeah?
Thanks, xx


----------



## lxb

babydoc said:


> Also, can someone explain how this thread works - we all state when our AF is due, and see how many successful April tests, yeah?
> Thanks, xx

As far as I understand~~ YES! :) And hopefully we all get our BFP! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.d23

ME ME ME ME! ahhaha April 12th :)


----------



## yellow11

Quote: Originally Postedby yellow11 Af is def on her way..... fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off

Sorry for ranting Xxx

Oh yellow, I felt thatwaylast cycle. I really hope you are wrong about af coming! I know the waitissolong, and it seems as though you wait and then nothing. But once you do get your bfp, it will be worth it, for going through all of this heartache!





stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ansiosa said:
> 
> 
> [QUOTE=yellow11;16728291]Af is def on her way..... :( fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off
> 
> Sorry for ranting Xxx
> 
> DON'T WORRY I THINK THERE WILL BE MORE THAN YOU FEELING THIS WAY!! :( UNFORTUNATELY. YOU DON'T GET WHAT YOU WANT; BFPND ON TOP. OF THAT. WE
> HAVE TO PUT UP WITH AF. MUST STAY POSITIVE ITS THE ONLY WAY NOT TO:hug: GO INSANEClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun... :hugs:
> Know I'm not alone but I do feel it sometimes. Its such an frustrating time and the waiting gets me down. :(
> Af has came with full force so that's me out for def :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: So sorry yellow![/QUOTE]

Thanks stargazer, its been a hard day and its so nice to know there is someone out there that understands how I'm feeling. It's so dissapointing to not be pregnant for another month. I just don't know what to do.... I'm doing everything I can, bar :sex: everyday for the whole cycle I just don't know what to do. :cry:
I know lots of you ladies are feeling like this and i feel so bad being so grumpy and negative about it. I dont wanna rant at Dh as he will blame himself and ill only feel worse.
This is only cycle 4 and I know these things can take a long time but i just don't know if I can take much more. 
Having a super down day.... :cry:
Xxxx


----------



## cassie4cincy

MrsC1003 said:


> 6/7DPO and have had some very mild cramps, am very gassy, had a migraine for the first time in ages yesterday and have sore boobs. Trying not to get my hopes up but these sounds like good signs

I'm having all these same symptoms as well. This is our first cycle ttc #5 so I haven't charted or done an OPK or anything. By date, I should have OVed 4-6 days ago so it seems too early for real symptoms, but if you are having the same ones, maybe there is something really going on!! wooohooo for us both!!! Hoping for BFP for both of us!!!!


----------



## rainydays9

Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone 
:hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle


----------



## yellow11

Quote: Originally Postedby yellow11 Af is def on her way..... fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off

Sorry for ranting Xxx

Oh yellow, I felt thatwaylast cycle. I really hope you are wrong about af coming! I know the waitissolong, and it seems as though you wait and then nothing. But once you do get your bfp, it will be worth it, for going through all of this heartache!





stargazer01 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ansiosa said:
> 
> 
> [QUOTE=yellow11;16728291]Af is def on her way..... :( fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off
> 
> Sorry for ranting Xxx
> 
> DON'T WORRY I THINK THERE WILL BE MORE THAN YOU FEELING THIS WAY!! :( UNFORTUNATELY. YOU DON'T GET WHAT YOU WANT; BFPND ON TOP. OF THAT. WE
> HAVE TO PUT UP WITH AF. MUST STAY POSITIVE ITS THE ONLY WAY NOT TO:hug: GO INSANEClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun... :hugs:
> Know I'm not alone but I do feel it sometimes. Its such an frustrating time and the waiting gets me down. :(
> Af has came with full force so that's me out for def :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: So sorry yellow![/QUOTE]

Thanks stargazer, its been a hard day and its so nice to know there is someone out there that understands how I'm feeling. It's so dissapointing to not be pregnant for another month. I just don't know what to do.... I'm doing everything I can, bar :sex: everyday for the whole cycle I just don't know what to do. :cry:
I know lots of you ladies are feeling like this and i feel so bad being so grumpy and negative about it. I dont wanna rant at Dh as he will blame himself and ill only feel worse.
This is only cycle 4 and I know these things can take a long time but i just don't know if I can take much more. 
Having a super down day.... :cry:
Xxxx


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats again to the BFP's !!!! very excited for you!!

I still have sore boobs and lots of lower sharp stabbing pains inside - mostly on the right and I have literally went pee at least 10 or 12 times today:wacko:


----------



## Mas1118

Really very sorry for those that AF got - I know it sucks bad and I totally understand being grumpy and down - TTC is a lot of work for some of us especially when weeks turn into months and months turn into years!! It is heartbreaking and frustrating and even harder when people tell you to relax and it will happen and if you stop trying it will happen etc.... I just nod and smile and think - they must not have had problems conceiving. Anyway - that is my little rant. 
:dust: to all of us ladies waiting to test and also those waiting to O :dust:


----------



## cassie4cincy

rainydays9 said:


> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle

How many dpo were you when you got your BFP?? ny symptoms leding up to it???

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ansiosa

rainydays9 said:


> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle

I was going to be #4; i guess ill br # 5 lol ( i wish). 
Co regulations!!!


----------



## Krippy

rainydays9 said:


> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle

Congrats Lady! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> Quote: Originally Postedby yellow11 Af is def on her way..... fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off
> 
> Sorry for ranting Xxx
> 
> Oh yellow, I felt thatwaylast cycle. I really hope you are wrong about af coming! I know the waitissolong, and it seems as though you wait and then nothing. But once you do get your bfp, it will be worth it, for going through all of this heartache!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ansiosa said:
> 
> 
> [QUOTE=yellow11;16728291]Af is def on her way..... :( fed up with the wait now. I hate waiting for anything...... And I'm starting to get very inpatient. Feeling super grumpy today. I'm P**sed off
> 
> Sorry for ranting Xxx
> 
> DON'T WORRY I THINK THERE WILL BE MORE THAN YOU FEELING THIS WAY!! :( UNFORTUNATELY. YOU DON'T GET WHAT YOU WANT; BFPND ON TOP. OF THAT. WE
> HAVE TO PUT UP WITH AF. MUST STAY POSITIVE ITS THE ONLY WAY NOT TO:hug: GO INSANEClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun... :hugs:
> Know I'm not alone but I do feel it sometimes. Its such an frustrating time and the waiting gets me down. :(
> Af has came with full force so that's me out for def :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: So sorry yellow!Click to expand...

Thanks stargazer, its been a hard day and its so nice to know there is someone out there that understands how I'm feeling. It's so dissapointing to not be pregnant for another month. I just don't know what to do.... I'm doing everything I can, bar :sex: everyday for the whole cycle I just don't know what to do. :cry:
I know lots of you ladies are feeling like this and i feel so bad being so grumpy and negative about it. I dont wanna rant at Dh as he will blame himself and ill only feel worse.
This is only cycle 4 and I know these things can take a long time but i just don't know if I can take much more. 
Having a super down day.... :cry:
Xxxx[/QUOTE]

It will get better, I promise! Sometimes you just need to vent, and get all of your feelings out, so you are ready to try again. 
Someone wrote recently, that she doesn't understand how anyone gets pregnant at all, and I agree with that statement! Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## ansiosa

Im so anxious i feel the ugly witch coming to get me :(


----------



## stargazer01

babydoc said:


> Thanks for welcoming me!
> 
> Isn't it so bizarre all the second guessing that - well, at least I am getting into. I noticed earlier that I have a very slight pale brown discharge - I thought 'well I am too early for my period' (2 days) but then again every other single month for the last 20 odd years, i was never paying any attention to how exactly AF begins - slight discharge 2 days before doesn't seem implausible).
> 
> Plus I have convinced myself I have upper buttock/lower back pain (my over-imaginative brain tells me implantation bleeding and cramping!)
> 
> I've decided the one good thing is that if and when AF properly shows itself, I will have learned a good lesson that the signs of pregnancy (apparently) are so damm similar to the signs of upcoming period - i just never (annoyingly) paid any attention to them before!!
> 
> Also, can someone explain how this thread works - we all state when our AF is due, and see how many successful April tests, yeah?
> Thanks, xx

You give the date of AF, or the date you want to test, and then get to announce your bfp! That's the idea anyway. Hopefully we get to see lots of bfp's this month!!



rainydays9 said:


> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle

:happydance: Congratulations!!!!! So happy for you! Best wishes to you for a happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: ansiosa!

welcome mrs.d23! Good Luck testing! :)


----------



## ansiosa

stargazer01 said:


> :hugs: Ansiosa!
> 
> Welcome mrs.d23! Good luck testing! :)

i don't believe this im sitting here for the last 2 hrs just weeping like a baby :( 
i feel it coming and i don't want it. Lol. Im cramping and over emotional. Can't wait till this is over. Thanks for hug :). It helped.


----------



## stargazer01

ansiosa said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Ansiosa!
> 
> Welcome mrs.d23! Good luck testing! :)
> 
> i don't believe this im sitting here for the last 2 hrs just weeping like a baby :(
> i feel it coming and i don't want it. Lol. Im cramping and over emotional. Can't wait till this is over. Thanks for hug :). It helped.Click to expand...

I'm glad the hug helped! I've felt that way many times too! Hang in there. :)
It is so hard, all this waiting and trying, and the disappointments, but it will all be worth it, when you see that BFP! :)


----------



## rainydays9

cassie4cincy said:


> rainydays9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle
> 
> How many dpo were you when you got your BFP?? ny symptoms leding up to it???
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thankyou :happydance:
I got my bfp at 10dpo
I had a massive temp dip that morning and woke up feeling sicky
Apart from that i had NO symptoms at all, and the past few months of temping i had it all each month, cramps, sore boobs, tired everything:wacko:
I think my body may have been getting back to normal after 8 years on birth control
How many dpo are u?


----------



## rainydays9

Krippy said:


> rainydays9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle
> 
> Congrats Lady! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!Click to expand...

Thankyou and the same to you:thumbup::flower:
How many weeks pregnant are you?


----------



## rainydays9

ansiosa said:


> rainydays9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle
> 
> I was going to be #4; i guess ill br # 5 lol ( i wish).
> Co regulations!!!Click to expand...

Lol thankyou :winkwink:
How many dpo are you?
near to testing?:dust:


----------



## 28329

Congrats on your bfp rainydays. Our tickers are identical. :)


----------



## rainydays9

28329 said:


> Congrats on your bfp rainydays. Our tickers are identical. :)

So they are :thumbup:
we should keep in contact can i add u as a friend?
Congratulations to you too:happydance:
have you been ttc long?


----------



## 28329

Yes, defo keep in contact. Go ahead and add me! :) we was trying for almost 9 months. Got our bfp on cycle #9. Was shocked considering DF was told years ago he may never have children. How long was you trying?


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:


*April 6th

jen365 
Rachel77
Moorebetter
ansiosa
babydoc

*
:dust:​


----------



## psychnut09

well ladies got a bfp on Tuesday but am now getting bfn's.. AF due Sunday so wont test again til then unless she shows early... feeling so low right now. Tried to not get excited bc we had a mmc in Feb but I think no matter how hard you try a piece of you gets excited..


----------



## Krippy

rainydays9 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainydays9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle
> 
> Congrats Lady! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou and the same to you:thumbup::flower:
> How many weeks pregnant are you?Click to expand...

I am early as well...3 weeks 6 days!


----------



## 28329

Krippy, you're due on my dads birthday.


----------



## Krippy

28329 said:


> Krippy, you're due on my dads birthday.

That is awesome! It is my bday on the 15th and DHs bday on the 18th! Yaaayyy xmas babies! Although this babe will be born in the November...hoping for 37 weeks but it def won't be afte 38 weeks! I am still in shock! I have my dating scan on April 23rd!


----------



## babydoc

Hi all! 
I couldn't resist as I was feeling so off this am - even though not due til tomorrow, had a wee bit of spotting. tested BFN :cry: My first disaapointment, I must get harder!!

I used a test from work (a hospital) so no idea if it sensitive pre AF or not. 

I suppose I am not out until AF shows herself true and proper, but the smallest part of me wonders if there is still a chance if the testing kit was not sensitive enough? (clutching at straws?!)

Better luck to others!x


----------



## laurac1988

Was a BFP for me but a very early loss :-( :angel:

Congratulations to all your ladies who have your BFPs! See You next cycle to those so far who don't


----------



## 28329

I'm so sorry laura. I know exactly how you feel. Best of luck for this cycle.


----------



## trying4four

:hugs: psychnut09 :hugs:
I'm so sorry about your BFN. These super early PTs can be so wonderful yet at other times, so heartbreaking. FX'd that AF stays away.


----------



## trying4four

So sorry for your loss laurac1988 :hugs:
FX'd that the third time is a charm for you!


----------



## SpecialK

I'll be testing around April 23. Fingers crossed for that New Years baby!


----------



## Mexx

Hi all, 
I'll be testing on April 16th. If pregnant ill be due on December 25th - would be my best Christmas present ever :) 
Good luck ladies 
Xxx


----------



## rainydays9

28329 said:


> Yes, defo keep in contact. Go ahead and add me! :) we was trying for almost 9 months. Got our bfp on cycle #9. Was shocked considering DF was told years ago he may never have children. How long was you trying?

This was third month, came of the pill in december, so didnt take that long, was worried as i am 35 this week so i know that makes it harder to concieve:wacko:


----------



## rainydays9

laurac1988 said:


> Was a BFP for me but a very early loss :-( :angel:
> 
> Congratulations to all your ladies who have your BFPs! See You next cycle to those so far who don't

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Wow, well done you!


----------



## cassie4cincy

rainydays9 said:


> cassie4cincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainydays9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi got my :bfp: :happydance:
> Good luck and :dust::dust: to everyone
> :hugs: to those who :witch: got to already and lots of luck for the next cycle
> 
> How many dpo were you when you got your BFP?? ny symptoms leding up to it???
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :happydance:
> I got my bfp at 10dpo
> I had a massive temp dip that morning and woke up feeling sicky
> Apart from that i had NO symptoms at all, and the past few months of temping i had it all each month, cramps, sore boobs, tired everything:wacko:
> I think my body may have been getting back to normal after 8 years on birth control
> How many dpo are u?Click to expand...

I don't know exactly. This is our first cycle ttc so I didn't test or anything. But by the calender, I am guessing 4-6dpo. I was feeling pretty optimistic until last night and today. Now, I'm just feeling like this probably isn't going to be our month. :cry:

But I'm SUPER excited for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## kraftykoala

I am so confused. Decided to use OPKs throughout this cycle as I have no idea where my body is at, using Clearblue ones, my period ended yesterday and this morning I have a big smiley face on the digital OPK thingy. Really? Ovulating on CD6? Is that likely?


----------



## WelshOneEmma

kraftykoala said:


> I am so confused. Decided to use OPKs throughout this cycle as I have no idea where my body is at, using Clearblue ones, my period ended yesterday and this morning I have a big smiley face on the digital OPK thingy. Really? Ovulating on CD6? Is that likely?

Thats very odd. The only other time i had smileys like that was when i was pregnant. Do another tomorrow and see if it is also a smiley. Maybe you have ovulated early? does sound odd


----------



## Ms. Shortie

kraftykoala said:


> I am so confused. Decided to use OPKs throughout this cycle as I have no idea where my body is at, using Clearblue ones, my period ended yesterday and this morning I have a big smiley face on the digital OPK thingy. Really? Ovulating on CD6? Is that likely?

Are you usually pretty regular? I have never been regular & recently diagnosed with pcos & was getting positive opk at odd times when there was nothing (one time a day after an u/s showed nothing going on). Turns out you can get false positives with pcos due to LH surges. Might as well bd just in case ;).


----------



## MemeB

Hi everyone, can you add me to the 11th please! that'll be 11dpo, hoping it's not too early to test then? really hoping for a BFP this month!


----------



## kraftykoala

Ms. Shortie said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> I am so confused. Decided to use OPKs throughout this cycle as I have no idea where my body is at, using Clearblue ones, my period ended yesterday and this morning I have a big smiley face on the digital OPK thingy. Really? Ovulating on CD6? Is that likely?
> 
> Are you usually pretty regular? I have never been regular & recently diagnosed with pcos & was getting positive opk at odd times when there was nothing (one time a day after an u/s showed nothing going on). Turns out you can get false positives with pcos due to LH surges. Might as well bd just in case ;).Click to expand...

I haven't been very regular at all lately which is why i've been testing and temping. Took OH back to bed just in case ;)


----------



## stargazer01

psychnut09 said:


> well ladies got a bfp on Tuesday but am now getting bfn's.. AF due Sunday so wont test again til then unless she shows early... feeling so low right now. Tried to not get excited bc we had a mmc in Feb but I think no matter how hard you try a piece of you gets excited..

Sorry to hear, it is so frustrating, isn't it! That happened to me in 2010...turned out to be a chemical. :hugs: Have you been using the same brands or was the positive on a different brand of hpt?



babydoc said:


> Hi all!
> I couldn't resist as I was feeling so off this am - even though not due til tomorrow, had a wee bit of spotting. tested BFN :cry: My first disaapointment, I must get harder!!
> 
> I used a test from work (a hospital) so no idea if it sensitive pre AF or not.
> 
> I suppose I am not out until AF shows herself true and proper, but the smallest part of me wonders if there is still a chance if the testing kit was not sensitive enough? (clutching at straws?!)
> 
> Better luck to others!x

:hugs: It is hard, no matter how long each of us has been trying. We are all hoping for the same thing! For me, I get a bit more frustrated as time goes on. But have to try and stay positive! Good Luck next cycle!! :)



laurac1988 said:


> Was a BFP for me but a very early loss :-( :angel:
> 
> Congratulations to all your ladies who have your BFPs! See You next cycle to those so far who don't

:hugs::hugs: So sorry! 



SpecialK said:


> I'll be testing around April 23. Fingers crossed for that New Years baby!

Welcome to April testing! Good Luck!! :)



Mexx said:


> Hi all,
> I'll be testing on April 16th. If pregnant ill be due on December 25th - would be my best Christmas present ever :)
> Good luck ladies
> Xxx

Welcome! Good Luck testing!! :)



rainydays9 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, defo keep in contact. Go ahead and add me! :) we was trying for almost 9 months. Got our bfp on cycle #9. Was shocked considering DF was told years ago he may never have children. How long was you trying?
> 
> This was third month, came of the pill in december, so didnt take that long, was worried as i am 35 this week so i know that makes it harder to concieve:wacko:Click to expand...

Yikes! I am 35...hope it doesn't take too much longer! ;)



MemeB said:


> Hi everyone, can you add me to the 11th please! that'll be 11dpo, hoping it's not too early to test then? really hoping for a BFP this month!

Welcome! Good Luck!! :)



kraftykoala said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> I am so confused. Decided to use OPKs throughout this cycle as I have no idea where my body is at, using Clearblue ones, my period ended yesterday and this morning I have a big smiley face on the digital OPK thingy. Really? Ovulating on CD6? Is that likely?
> 
> Are you usually pretty regular? I have never been regular & recently diagnosed with pcos & was getting positive opk at odd times when there was nothing (one time a day after an u/s showed nothing going on). Turns out you can get false positives with pcos due to LH surges. Might as well bd just in case ;).Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been very regular at all lately which is why i've been testing and temping. Took OH back to bed just in case ;)Click to expand...

:) Good Luck this cycle!


----------



## MrsC1003

9DPO and trying not to symptom spot but its so hard!! However, symptoms are suggesting our luck might be in...see what you girls think

1. Very sore bbs. Literally yelled at DH for touching one yesterday, I am finding it nearly impossible to wear my normal bras as well because I seem to have grown quite considerably (which give that I already have very large bbs is now making me look like I've had surgery!!)
2. Cramping for two days during 7DPO and 8DPO. Thought my luck was out and AF was going to show early (as I usually only get cramps for the 2 days prior to AF) but nothing and feel fine today
3. Broke out in acne on 7DPO but it has now calmed right down. Acne is fairly common for me when approaching AF (another reason I thought the witch was going to arrive early) but it usually stays until a few days after AF starts.
4. Lower back pains. Still a little today
5. So very tired for the past two days have needed to nap on the sofa mid-afternoon which is not like me
6. Nausea when I first woke up this morning. No vomiting but I didn't feel good.
7. Needing to pee lots in the evenings. (every half hour to 45 minutes during DPO7 and DPO8).
8. Three dreams involving two pink lines on a test...you never know I could be a little psychic lol :-D

I really want to test but am determined to wait!!


----------



## trying4four

All good signs MrsC :happydance:
FX'd for a BFP on your test!!


----------



## ansiosa

IM out :(


----------



## cassie4cincy

ansiosa said:


> IM out :(

I'm SO sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## cassie4cincy

I REALLY don't want to be a SS, but apparently I am one BIG TIME!!! hahaha!

So today, I had a dizzy spell when I got out of the shower. Went to teach Zumba and was feeling fine. About 2 songs into my class, nausea came in waves and I ran to the bathroom and threw up. (just a tiny tiny bit) A couple songs later...same thing. After class, I felt fine. Late this afternoon, I got a bit nauseauated, but I ate something and felt fine. Not really anymore bb soreness. Slight heartburn, bloated, and tiiiiiiired. All this sounds promising, but I still think 5-6dpo seems early for these symptoms. Dontcha think????


----------



## ansiosa

cassie4cincy said:


> I REALLY don't want to be a SS, but apparently I am one BIG TIME!!! hahaha!
> 
> So today, I had a dizzy spell when I got out of the shower. Went to teach Zumba and was feeling fine. About 2 songs into my class, nausea came in waves and I ran to the bathroom and threw up. (just a tiny tiny bit) A couple songs later...same thing. After class, I felt fine. Late this afternoon, I got a bit nauseauated, but I ate something and felt fine. Not really anymore bb soreness. Slight heartburn, bloated, and tiiiiiiired. All this sounds promising, but I still think 5-6dpo seems early for these symptoms. Dontcha think????

Not if you are having twins :)


----------



## psychnut09

stargazer01 said:


> psychnut09 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies got a bfp on Tuesday but am now getting bfn's.. AF due Sunday so wont test again til then unless she shows early... feeling so low right now. Tried to not get excited bc we had a mmc in Feb but I think no matter how hard you try a piece of you gets excited..
> 
> Sorry to hear, it is so frustrating, isn't it! That happened to me in 2010...turned out to be a chemical. :hugs: Have you been using the same brands or was the positive on a different brand of hpt?Click to expand...

I have been using two diff tests(IC and FRER), but AF showed this morning after lots of spotting last night. TMI but I have lots of clots and pain. I am sure it was a chemical.... I had 2 chemicals and 2 early mc's(4+5 and 5+2) during the almost year of trying for my 2yr old... Then had a mmc in Feb I was 11 1/2weeks but bean was just 9 1/2w. I am hoping for a rainbow but know how hard it was to get our bug so I am not sure how much more i can handle. I was told at a young age I couldnt have kids so think that maybe i should just be happy with what I have been blessed with... I just want another so so bad.. :(


----------



## MrsC1003

psychnut09 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psychnut09 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies got a bfp on Tuesday but am now getting bfn's.. AF due Sunday so wont test again til then unless she shows early... feeling so low right now. Tried to not get excited bc we had a mmc in Feb but I think no matter how hard you try a piece of you gets excited..
> 
> Sorry to hear, it is so frustrating, isn't it! That happened to me in 2010...turned out to be a chemical. :hugs: Have you been using the same brands or was the positive on a different brand of hpt?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using two diff tests(IC and FRER), but AF showed this morning after lots of spotting last night. TMI but I have lots of clots and pain. I am sure it was a chemical.... I had 2 chemicals and 2 early mc's(4+5 and 5+2) during the almost year of trying for my 2yr old... Then had a mmc in Feb I was 11 1/2weeks but bean was just 9 1/2w. I am hoping for a rainbow but know how hard it was to get our bug so I am not sure how much more i can handle. I was told at a young age I couldnt have kids so think that maybe i should just be happy with what I have been blessed with... I just want another so so bad.. :(Click to expand...

So sorry :cry: I've had 3 miscarriages myself (19+1, 11+6 and 6+2) and it is so hard to keep trying. All I can say is to let yourself grief for what's happened this month, get as much support as you can, enjoy your little boy and decide whether you want to keep trying. Only you can decide whether this pain is worth the joy of having another. I don't feel complete without my baby so I just have to keep fighting even though it scares the hell out of me and is a pain I can't come close to describing. We lost our last little one a year ago on Monday. xxx


----------



## stargazer01

psychnut09 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psychnut09 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies got a bfp on Tuesday but am now getting bfn's.. AF due Sunday so wont test again til then unless she shows early... feeling so low right now. Tried to not get excited bc we had a mmc in Feb but I think no matter how hard you try a piece of you gets excited..
> 
> Sorry to hear, it is so frustrating, isn't it! That happened to me in 2010...turned out to be a chemical. :hugs: Have you been using the same brands or was the positive on a different brand of hpt?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using two diff tests(IC and FRER), but AF showed this morning after lots of spotting last night. TMI but I have lots of clots and pain. I am sure it was a chemical.... I had 2 chemicals and 2 early mc's(4+5 and 5+2) during the almost year of trying for my 2yr old... Then had a mmc in Feb I was 11 1/2weeks but bean was just 9 1/2w. I am hoping for a rainbow but know how hard it was to get our bug so I am not sure how much more i can handle. I was told at a young age I couldnt have kids so think that maybe i should just be happy with what I have been blessed with... I just want another so so bad.. :(Click to expand...

:hugs: So sorry!


----------



## shytwin25

hi ladies, im 9 dpo today so i caved in and tested with a dollar tree... to my suprise there was super duper faint line! so i took another one this evenin and its still unbelievibly faint... im gonna wait a couple more days before i call it a bfp


----------



## cassie4cincy

shytwin25 said:


> hi ladies, im 9 dpo today so i caved in and tested with a dollar tree... to my suprise there was super duper faint line! so i took another one this evenin and its still unbelievibly faint... im gonna wait a couple more days before i call it a bfp

YAY!!!!!! So excited for you and your "possible" :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

shytwin25 said:


> hi ladies, im 9 dpo today so i caved in and tested with a dollar tree... to my suprise there was super duper faint line! so i took another one this evenin and its still unbelievibly faint... im gonna wait a couple more days before i call it a bfp

I really hope this is it for you! Keep us updated!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*

April 7

littlesara
AMP1117 
gemsar
*

:dust:​


----------



## rooster100

Hi stargazer, hope your well. Nearly at Ov time for me! I would LOVE to finally be one of the bfp ladies. Have been on the threads since August last year and there is never a bfp flashing by my name :cry: 
So anyway, congrats to everyone with bfps! So so sorry to all those who got af this month I really know how much it sucks!! 
Babydust to everyone waiting to test!! Its our turn now!!! Xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Hi (me again) :flower:
I thought I ovulated in march, had spotting and called it a light period. Turned out I haven't ov when I thought I did...so I am in the April 2ww now (that might change again) :-( please add me for testing on Friday the 13th :)) xxx

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

Well no smiley face on the OPK this morning! When I took the stick out yesterday it had a really weird dark evap line diagonally all across it so I think that confused the digital reader. Still, never hurts to BD ;)


----------



## MrsC1003

So caved into the pressure and used a FRER this morning at 9/10DPO (looking at my chart and dates I think I actually O'd a day later than I originally thought) and it looks like its a BFN but there could be something VERY faint starting to show but then I could just have line eye. I have another FRER in the bathroom (DH bought two this morning because he was somewhat annoyed I woke him up and sent him out for one lol) and will test again in a few days. I'm impatient to know but would rather get a definite BFP than a 'maybe' BFP!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm still getting some symptoms, sore boobs, they look bigger, nausea on and off, peeing lots still, cramping is gone but really sore back last night and my temp shot up this morning. How do I post my chart from fertility friend? It is my first month charting.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hello :hi: just thought I should update you, my :bfp: ended as a chemical :cry: I had 3 days of really strong lines, then I didn't test for a day and when I tested again it was so faint and then a couple of days later the :witch: showed up :cry: As it was so early i'm back in with a chance for April, I think the 29th, but I feel like i'm going to OV early again, i'll keep you updated if it changes :)

Fingers crossed for us all, and a sprinkling of :dust: to everyone :hugs: and congratulations to all the lucky :bfp:s so far :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear Longing2! I wish you all the luck in your next cycle!


----------



## SJR

Hi all, I'll be testing around the 30th April. Fingers crossed for all others testing this month. :)


----------



## cassie4cincy

Longing2bAMum said:


> Hello :hi: just thought I should update you, my :bfp: ended as a chemical :cry: I had 3 days of really strong lines, then I didn't test for a day and when I tested again it was so faint and then a couple of days later the :witch: showed up :cry: As it was so early i'm back in with a chance for April, I think the 29th, but I feel like i'm going to OV early again, i'll keep you updated if it changes :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all, and a sprinkling of :dust: to everyone :hugs: and congratulations to all the lucky :bfp:s so far :happydance:


I'm so so sorry, Dear!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC1003

Really sorry to hear that Longing2bAMum :-(


----------



## ansiosa

I don't know what's going on with me; i had a lil brownish discharge yesterday morningand i thought it was the witch ant it wssnt. still. Waiting af no positive either just have had lots of cramps on and off for the last week.


----------



## MustBeMummy

So sorry, Longing ((hugs))


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> Hi stargazer, hope your well. Nearly at Ov time for me! I would LOVE to finally be one of the bfp ladies. Have been on the threads since August last year and there is never a bfp flashing by my name :cry:
> So anyway, congrats to everyone with bfps! So so sorry to all those who got af this month I really know how much it sucks!!
> Babydust to everyone waiting to test!! Its our turn now!!! Xxx

Hi rooster! I'm doing ok...just waiting for my tww to begin! I'm so impatient. 
Hope you are doing well also. I hope this is your month to have a nice bfp! I only found bnb in December, wish I would have found it sooner! Would have been nice to chat with you ladies instead of hubby. He gets tired of it.

Sending much luck your way! : )


----------



## stargazer01

hope4bump said:


> Hi (me again) :flower:
> I thought I ovulated in march, had spotting and called it a light period. Turned out I haven't ov when I thought I did...so I am in the April 2ww now (that might change again) :-( please add me for testing on Friday the 13th :)) xxx
> 
> Thank you :hugs:

Good Luck testing this month! If you need to change the date let me knowand I'll update it! :)



MrsC1003 said:


> So caved into the pressure and used a FRER this morning at 9/10DPO (looking at my chart and dates I think I actually O'd a day later than I originally thought) and it looks like its a BFN but there could be something VERY faint starting to show but then I could just have line eye. I have another FRER in the bathroom (DH bought two this morning because he was somewhat annoyed I woke him up and sent him out for one lol) and will test again in a few days. I'm impatient to know but would rather get a definite BFP than a 'maybe' BFP!!

Best wishes for that bfp! 



SJR said:


> Hi all, I'll be testing around the 30th April. Fingers crossed for all others testing this month. :)

Welcome! Good Luck testing :)


----------



## stargazer01

Longing2bAMum said:


> Hello :hi: just thought I should update you, my :bfp: ended as a chemical :cry: I had 3 days of really strong lines, then I didn't test for a day and when I tested again it was so faint and then a couple of days later the :witch: showed up :cry: As it was so early i'm back in with a chance for April, I think the 29th, but I feel like i'm going to OV early again, i'll keep you updated if it changes :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all, and a sprinkling of :dust: to everyone :hugs: and congratulations to all the lucky :bfp:s so far :happydance:

:hugs: I'm so, so sorry!


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

*April 8

xx Emily xx
psychnut09
*

:dust:​


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd like to join. I'll be testing April 18th.


----------



## bbygurl719

can i join april 20th for me


----------



## babydoc

Me again - still confused, new to all this!!
Thanks everyone for posting on this thread, so helpful & reassuring!!

So I was due AF on the 6th. I noticed a few brownish spots on 5th, nothing at all on the 6th and yesterday as I was going out all day in the countryside with no loos, I wore a tampon ... TMI but only 5 or 5 areas of brown on it (over c. 8 hours) and nothing since ...

I did a pregnancy test, negative. But this has NEVER happened to me before - I spot brown for max half a day pre AF and then it's red and full for c. 2-3 days and tails off. Why is it doing this in my first month TCC - coincidence?! I think I must've done this with stress!! 

It makes it very difficult to start my charting this month. What do you ladies think I should do - wait and see if it reappears (still only 3 days late) and if not which day to use as my CD1 - anyone any advice. Thank you!

Babydust luck to everyone reading this - you better watch out if you dont want to get pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## xx Emily xx

AF arrived :(
Em xxx


----------



## MemeB

Hi all,

Just thought I'd update as I was meant to be testing on the 11th. The past couple of days have felt very strange for me! Ive woken up and remembered my whole dream - very strange ones too! I've also woken up with hunger pains and been eating alot more through the day, my boobs are feeling fuller and a bit sore.... so I decided this morning I couldn't wait any longer & tested.... We got our :bfp: ! 

Good luck to everyone! Sprinkling lots of :dust: to you all!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

MemeB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd update as I was meant to be testing on the 11th. The past couple of days have felt very strange for me! Ive woken up and remembered my whole dream - very strange ones too! I've also woken up with hunger pains and been eating alot more through the day, my boobs are feeling fuller and a bit sore.... so I decided this morning I couldn't wait any longer & tested.... We got our :bfp: !
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Sprinkling lots of :dust: to you all!!

Congratulations :happydance: I feel so excited for everyone getting :bfp:s this month, it really feels like a lucky month :happydance:


----------



## babytime1

Hi ladies, can I join in? I'm testing on 23rd April


----------



## SJR

MemeB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd update as I was meant to be testing on the 11th. The past couple of days have felt very strange for me! Ive woken up and remembered my whole dream - very strange ones too! I've also woken up with hunger pains and been eating alot more through the day, my boobs are feeling fuller and a bit sore.... so I decided this morning I couldn't wait any longer & tested.... We got our :bfp: !
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Sprinkling lots of :dust: to you all!!

Congratulations! :)


----------



## MrsC1003

MemeB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd update as I was meant to be testing on the 11th. The past couple of days have felt very strange for me! Ive woken up and remembered my whole dream - very strange ones too! I've also woken up with hunger pains and been eating alot more through the day, my boobs are feeling fuller and a bit sore.... so I decided this morning I couldn't wait any longer & tested.... We got our :bfp: !
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Sprinkling lots of :dust: to you all!!

Congratulations :happydance: hope you have a nice, healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## cassie4cincy

MemeB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd update as I was meant to be testing on the 11th. The past couple of days have felt very strange for me! Ive woken up and remembered my whole dream - very strange ones too! I've also woken up with hunger pains and been eating alot more through the day, my boobs are feeling fuller and a bit sore.... so I decided this morning I couldn't wait any longer & tested.... We got our :bfp: !
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Sprinkling lots of :dust: to you all!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1331960400z5z28z14.png


----------



## MemeB

Thanks everyone!! :o) We're still trying to take it in! we think we're 7DPO but we're really not sure anymore as surely it wouldn't show up so early? It was pretty strong too, within about 3 seconds the positive line appeared.. we're going to try the clearblue digital test to see if it comes up with how many weeks? Just hoping for a healthy, happy pregnancy as I've had miscarriages in the past! GL to everyone else trying for a December baby xxx


----------



## MrsC1003

MemeB said:


> Thanks everyone!! :o) We're still trying to take it in! we think we're 7DPO but we're really not sure anymore as surely it wouldn't show up so early? It was pretty strong too, within about 3 seconds the positive line appeared.. we're going to try the clearblue digital test to see if it comes up with how many weeks? Just hoping for a healthy, happy pregnancy as I've had miscarriages in the past! GL to everyone else trying for a December baby xxx

Sounds to me like you're more like 11-14DPO if it came up that quickly, 7DPO certainly sounds a bit early to me but every woman is different. Sounds like a nice strong positive though so hopefully will be a nice strong sticky bean for you. I've had miscarriages before too so know its a bit scary when you first get the BFP but just try and relax and enjoy it :happydance:


----------



## MrsC1003

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mas1118

So sorry longing2 :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

MemeB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd update as I was meant to be testing on the 11th. The past couple of days have felt very strange for me! Ive woken up and remembered my whole dream - very strange ones too! I've also woken up with hunger pains and been eating alot more through the day, my boobs are feeling fuller and a bit sore.... so I decided this morning I couldn't wait any longer & tested.... We got our :bfp: !
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Sprinkling lots of :dust: to you all!!

Congrats! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats mrsc!


----------



## ansiosa

Can someone help me with some info? My af was due April 6th but it never came i had a tiny bit of bleeding so i thought that was it but it wasn't. af id never ever late but i keep getting bfn is it still possible that i get my bfp ? I think i emulated on the 25th but now Im not 100% sure. please help me the waiting is driving me crazy.


----------



## Krippy

MrsC1003 said:


> :happydance:

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats MemeB! Lucky day today so far! :)


----------



## trying4four

Big congratulations to those who received their :bfp:
So very happy for you!!


----------



## shytwin25

i think its safe to say that I AM PREGNANT! :happydance:ive been getting positives since 9dpo and theyve gotten darker :).... im soo happy words will never explain how im feelin right now... ive been ttc since nov of 2010 with 1 mc in between... ive waited soo long for this day i just need my lil bean to stick! 
good luck ladies
babydust


----------



## Krippy

shytwin25 said:


> i think its safe to say that I AM PREGNANT! :happydance:ive been getting positives since 9dpo and theyve gotten darker :).... im soo happy words will never explain how im feelin right now... ive been ttc since nov of 2010 with 1 mc in between... ive waited soo long for this day i just need my lil bean to stick!
> good luck ladies
> babydust

Congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## babydoc

Congrats to everyone here who got BFPs, and wishing that for everyone. 

But ... I hope I can join you -- early days yet but after my confusing spotting, I tested this afternoon on a very cheap internet test. Having got a negative test on another brand on thursday, this one showed two lines - one very dark and one very faint. My OH thought there were also two. 

I will try again tomorrow am with first thing urine to see if it gets any darker ... I know it could be a false positive for many reasons, but I am longing it not to be!! Not sure at what stage I should be over-the-moon, just feeling nervous at the moment!!! eeek! 

:happydance:


----------



## Mexx

Congratulations on your bfp shytwin :)


----------



## yellow11

shytwin25 said:


> i think its safe to say that I AM PREGNANT! :happydance:ive been getting positives since 9dpo and theyve gotten darker :).... im soo happy words will never explain how im feelin right now... ive been ttc since nov of 2010 with 1 mc in between... ive waited soo long for this day i just need my lil bean to stick!
> good luck ladies
> babydust

Congratulations. :happydance:
Hope that's a sticky bean in there..... Good luck. Healthy and happy 9months xx


----------



## yellow11

MemeB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd update as I was meant to be testing on the 11th. The past couple of days have felt very strange for me! Ive woken up and remembered my whole dream - very strange ones too! I've also woken up with hunger pains and been eating alot more through the day, my boobs are feeling fuller and a bit sore.... so I decided this morning I couldn't wait any longer & tested.... We got our :bfp: !
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Sprinkling lots of :dust: to you all!!

Congrats hun :wohoo:
Happy and healthy 9months Xxxx
Good luck xx


----------



## yellow11

MrsC1003 said:


> :happydance:

Wow..... Another massive. Congratulations :happydance:
Lucky day for all you ladies. LOL I just have a food baby... Haha full of turkey and easter eggs. Xxx :hehe:


----------



## yellow11

Longing2bAMum said:


> Hello :hi: just thought I should update you, my :bfp: ended as a chemical :cry: I had 3 days of really strong lines, then I didn't test for a day and when I tested again it was so faint and then a couple of days later the :witch: showed up :cry: As it was so early i'm back in with a chance for April, I think the 29th, but I feel like i'm going to OV early again, i'll keep you updated if it changes :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all, and a sprinkling of :dust: to everyone :hugs: and congratulations to all the lucky :bfp:s so far :happydance:

:hugs: so sorry hun. I hope you get a sticky :bfp: at the end of the month. 
Hope youre doing ok. :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## yellow11

babydoc said:


> Congrats to everyone here who got BFPs, and wishing that for everyone.
> 
> But ... I hope I can join you -- early days yet but after my confusing spotting, I tested this afternoon on a very cheap internet test. Having got a negative test on another brand on thursday, this one showed two lines - one very dark and one very faint. My OH thought there were also two.
> 
> I will try again tomorrow am with first thing urine to see if it gets any darker ... I know it could be a false positive for many reasons, but I am longing it not to be!! Not sure at what stage I should be over-the-moon, just feeling nervous at the moment!!! eeek!
> 
> :happydance:

Sounds good hun.... Fingers crossed for you. Hoping for a super dark line. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s and im so so sorry to all the :bfn:'s

God damn that :witch:

:flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## Mas1118

shytwin25 said:


> i think its safe to say that I AM PREGNANT! :happydance:ive been getting positives since 9dpo and theyve gotten darker :).... im soo happy words will never explain how im feelin right now... ive been ttc since nov of 2010 with 1 mc in between... ive waited soo long for this day i just need my lil bean to stick!
> good luck ladies
> babydust

Congrats!!! FXed for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Meme & Shytwin! Have a H&H 9 months! YAY!! :happydance:

Sorry Emily that the :witch: showed her ugly face! May this brand new cycle be the one. :hugs:

Babydoc: I hope you see that :bfp:! Sounds very promising! :)

AFM: Is it testing time yet? A bit of impatience.


----------



## babydoc

Thanks everyone! I must say this isn't simple (ooh look two dark lines) like the films. since my 1st very feint bfp yesterday I have done 4 more test (one step from the internet)- they are still really really feint! Disappointingly, the one this morning was also quite feint, and I was hoping that would be the dark one! 
I'm not sure whether to take that as a bad sign, or as my OH says, just wait a week and try again (a week is forever!!!).

So glad I have this forum to check out, definitely reassuring me!! Anybody else been in this weird feint line, situation. I know beta HCG is supposed to increase in conc every day, so wondering why the tests are not darkening?!

xThanks


----------



## yellow11

How many days po are you? Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

No baby doc! If you are testing before you miss AF, they are supposed to be faint. YOU ARE PREGNANT! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## babydoc

Hi, well I think 17 days PO, but I can't be 100% sure as my sticks also only were really feint on those days! But I'd say approx 17 and was period is now 4 days late - Im usually bang on time. I had brown spotting on Saturday but only noticed as I was really looking. shed any light? Thank you :flower:


----------



## yellow11

If your lines are staying and not getting any lighter I'd say its safe to say you got your :bfp:go get a frer or a digi to confirm.
Congratulations Xxxx


----------



## babydoc

Thanks for your reassurance - sorry to be a pain, what is a FRER? Thanks again !!


----------



## yellow11

Not at all! Lol :) a frer is a first response early result test. Its a super sensitive test that can test your levels from 8dpo. So can give a good line from 14dpo. Xxx
Keep us updated. Good luck xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Babydoc- sounds like a pos to me. 

I feel out this month - still getting good symptoms especially big sore boobies but my temp had a big dip yesterday and only rose a bit today so idk. I am afraid to test yet though - only 10dpo (my ticker is a bit off)


----------



## babydoc

Good luck Mas! Yes it seems a good idea to wait as long as possible you can bear, because all the tests get so confusing when taken early or sometimes too on!! But I know that is so much easier said that done!! 
When I was day 13dpo I got a negative.

I'm gonna try and wait til later this week to use a digital one, probably when my OH is back home, he's away just now. I feel that this early on it's all so precarious ( I mean realistically if I am really pregnant it's only 17 days since conception?!!) - in way all this super early testing has opened us all up to the sorrows of early loss -- that is what is scaring me off testing again just now. But I guess maybe it's a case of better to have loved and lost? ... 

All smiles for now though, and for all, especially Mas just now!! 

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I thought i saw a very very faint line but not sure if i have
line eye :nope: 

I got a visable + 2 days ago but now these so im thinking
i got evaps :shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

Idk Becyboo - it is hard to see on my phone, Fxed for you!


----------



## Mas1118

What do you think of my chart? Its my 1st month bbting so I am not sure if it looks good or not.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its my first cycle aswell im not 100% with it all yet
but looks good to me your temps going back up again :D!


----------



## twinklebub

Can I join? My af is due 21st of April, don't have much hope left but I guess we will wait and see


----------



## MemeB

MrsC1003 - We definitely got it wrong, we wasn't 7DPO. I've done a CB digital test today & it's come up with 2-3 weeks, which then means I'm 4-5 weeks pregnant? Thank you for the kind words! Definitely trying to relax and enjoy it, although getting a lot of cramps today, been to good old google & apparently this is normal so I'm hoping everythings going well so far :)

Mas1118 - Thank you! :) I think from my CB digital, it means i'm 14-21DPO, but I have no idea anymore...

Congratulations shytwin25!! :D Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!

:dust:


----------



## Mexx

Congratulations memeb xxx


----------



## Mas1118

I'm getting some cramps deep inside like stabby electric pangs and my hips hurt and feel weird - achey but inside. Definitely SS this month big time!


----------



## Mexx

Think my hubby is symptom spotting too - think he's now getting excited - hopefully he wont be disappointed this month :(


----------



## trying4four

Congratulations MemeB :happydance:

Becyboo, FX'd that you get your :bfp:

Congratulations to everyone who got their :bfp: this month and big hugs :hugs: to those going on to May testing!!


----------



## stargazer01

MemeB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd update as I was meant to be testing on the 11th. The past couple of days have felt very strange for me! Ive woken up and remembered my whole dream - very strange ones too! I've also woken up with hunger pains and been eating alot more through the day, my boobs are feeling fuller and a bit sore.... so I decided this morning I couldn't wait any longer & tested.... We got our :bfp: !
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Sprinkling lots of :dust: to you all!!

Congratulations on your BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> :happydance:

Congrats!!! :happydance: Best Wishes for a h & h 9 months!!!


----------



## stargazer01

shytwin25 said:



> i think its safe to say that I AM PREGNANT! :happydance:ive been getting positives since 9dpo and theyve gotten darker :).... im soo happy words will never explain how im feelin right now... ive been ttc since nov of 2010 with 1 mc in between... ive waited soo long for this day i just need my lil bean to stick!
> good luck ladies
> babydust

Yay!! Congrats!!! :happydance: So excited for you!!! Best wishes for a sticky bean!


----------



## LillyLee

Ladies, my DH just called and said we were having drinks tonight. For some random stroke of fate I stopped at walgreens this morning and bought three digital tests. Took one into the bathroom at work just now and used it. 30 seconds go by and it says "pregnant". Can digital tests give false positives? I was totally expecting a negative result due to all the spotting I had over the weekend. OMG.


----------



## stargazer01

LillyLee said:


> Ladies, my DH just called and said we were having drinks tonight. For some random stroke of fate I stopped at walgreens this morning and bought three digital tests. Took one into the bathroom at work just now and used it. 30 seconds go by and it says "pregnant". Can digital tests give false positives? I was totally expecting a negative result due to all the spotting I had over the weekend. OMG.

I don't think you'd get a false positive...how many dpo are you?? 

I think congratulations are in order!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LillyLee

stargazer01 said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, my DH just called and said we were having drinks tonight. For some random stroke of fate I stopped at walgreens this morning and bought three digital tests. Took one into the bathroom at work just now and used it. 30 seconds go by and it says "pregnant". Can digital tests give false positives? I was totally expecting a negative result due to all the spotting I had over the weekend. OMG.
> 
> I don't think you'd get a false positive...how many dpo are you??
> 
> I think congratulations are in order!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I have no idea what DPO I am. I don't use OPK's or BBT. Just CM and cervical position. My last cycle started on March 9. Based on the roughly accurate calendar I keep I should have O'd anywhere between 23-28. So anywhere from 12-18 DPO.


----------



## onebumpplease

LillyLee said:


> I have no idea what DPO I am. I don't use OPK's or BBT. Just CM and cervical position. My last cycle started on March 9. Based on the roughly accurate calendar I keep I should have O'd anywhere between 23-28. So anywhere from 12-18 DPO.

It appears congratulations are in order :) :happydance: sooooo exciting!


----------



## stargazer01

LillyLee said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, my DH just called and said we were having drinks tonight. For some random stroke of fate I stopped at walgreens this morning and bought three digital tests. Took one into the bathroom at work just now and used it. 30 seconds go by and it says "pregnant". Can digital tests give false positives? I was totally expecting a negative result due to all the spotting I had over the weekend. OMG.
> 
> I don't think you'd get a false positive...how many dpo are you??
> 
> I think congratulations are in order!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what DPO I am. I don't use OPK's or BBT. Just CM and cervical position. My last cycle started on March 9. Based on the roughly accurate calendar I keep I should have O'd anywhere between 23-28. So anywhere from 12-18 DPO.Click to expand...

Congrats!!! I'd say it's a definate bfp for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mexx

Congratulations Lillylee xxx


----------



## lxb

Looks like a big fat CONGRATS to me! :happydance:

"30 seconds go by and it says 'pregnant'" ... sounds promising!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to April Testing!! Good Luck!!

Leinzlove
bbygurl719
babytime1
twinklebub

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

babydoc - sounds very promising!! Have you retested with a frer? Good Luck!


----------



## 2011butterfly

Congraulations LillyLee!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi can i join in,due to test on the 22nd


----------



## stargazer01

mamadonna said:


> Hi can i join in,due to test on the 22nd

:wave: Welcome to April testing!! Good Luck! 

:dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats lilylee!!! Very excited for you!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm all crampy, bloated with a backache now - I feel like AF is coming but isn't due til thursday at the earliest.


----------



## Mexx

Hope things work well for you Mas


----------



## cassie4cincy

CONGRATS to all the latest :bfp:!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:





https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1331960400z5z28z14.png


----------



## bbygurl719

thank u and congrats to all the :bfp:'s lately!! i hope i get mine too!!


----------



## mwaah

congrats to all the BFP's :) have fab pregnancies.

The witch just flew in so I'll be joining the May thread...... xx


----------



## yellow11

mwaah said:


> congrats to all the BFP's :) have fab pregnancies.
> 
> The witch just flew in so I'll be joining the May thread...... xx

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: 
I'm with you in May.... :) xx


----------



## mwaah

yellow11 said:


> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the BFP's :) have fab pregnancies.
> 
> The witch just flew in so I'll be joining the May thread...... xx
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:
> I'm with you in May.... :) xxClick to expand...

Thank you, I'm sat here crying!! how stupid am I??

Yay good luck, what cd are you on?? And sorry you didnt get an April one :hugs:


----------



## babydoc

stargazer01 said:


> babydoc - sounds very promising!! Have you retested with a frer? Good Luck!


Hi - not yet - combination of working long shifts and not having time to go buy a FRER, and being a bit scared of losing the pink line...!! I let you all know though!!

xx


----------



## lxb

mwaah said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the BFP's :) have fab pregnancies.
> 
> The witch just flew in so I'll be joining the May thread...... xx
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:
> I'm with you in May.... :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I'm sat here crying!! how stupid am I??
> 
> Yay good luck, what cd are you on?? And sorry you didnt get an April one :hugs:Click to expand...

I think majority of us have done/are doing that too. :blush:
I was mentally prepared for AF (3/30) but all the emotion rushed back in when AF finally showed her :growlmad: face!! :cry:


----------



## stargazer01

mwaah said:


> congrats to all the BFP's :) have fab pregnancies.
> 
> The witch just flew in so I'll be joining the May thread...... xx

Sorry mwaah! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

*April 10th

flopy7
MustBeMummy
Ms. Shortie
*

:dust:​


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry Mwaah :hugs:


----------



## Momto3and...

Just stopping by to say hi! I have no clue when or if I ovulated this month, but will find out tomorrow from my blood work. I am on my second month of clomid, and based on the labs, I did ovulate last month, so hopeful I did this month as well. AF is due on the 15th, so I am trying to hold off on testing until then, but I am so anxious! Ugh, I have to wait 6 more days!?! 

Congrats on all the BFPs and good luck to those waiting with me! I hope there are a bunch of Christmas babies coming this year!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Eeeek


----------



## Nikkilewis14

7 dpo today! Sore sore sore nipples which is normal before af shows, but not sure if they get this sore this early! Only time will tell :(


----------



## bbygurl719

does anyone wanna b TTC buddies w/ me


----------



## mamadonna

I'll be ur buddy


----------



## yellow11

Double post. Sorry


----------



## yellow11

Oooppss phone playing up sorry


----------



## yellow11

mwaah said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the BFP's :) have fab pregnancies.
> 
> The witch just flew in so I'll be joining the May thread...... xx
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:
> I'm with you in May.... :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I'm sat here crying!! how stupid am I??
> 
> Yay good luck, what cd are you on?? And sorry you didnt get an April one :hugs:Click to expand...

That's not stupid at all, I'm totally with you, every cycle is torture, every time the :witch: pops up her ugly head I cry too.... It's only normal when you want something so bad and then af arrives which is horrible enough but it just means you've to start the emotional rollercoaster all over again. Massive massive :hug:
I'm here if you need to chat/vent/whatever. Xxx


----------



## yellow11

Oh and I didn't answer you question. Without checking, think its cd6 or 7 o'd 2 days early last cycle and ticker was outta whack so I removed it but can't put a new one up using phone. Need to go onto laptop and sort it out. Xxx


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi everybody, 

Just thought I'd update you all as I've been away on holiday... unfortunately AF got me last week so I'm out. 

I'm pleased to see we have some BFPs though, congrats on those ladies - a h&h 9 months to you all.

xx


----------



## Graceyous

I'm out - That horrible horrible :witch: got me!
Congrats to everyone who got their BFP.

I'm off to cry :cry: and then try to focus on next cycle....


----------



## twinklebub

Congrats to all the bfp's hope to see more soon.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Ive been awake most of the night ive got an awful cold and felt so ill. I kept having cramps on and off which feel like period pain ecept maybe a bit lower im not sure. im certain im out and im too scared to test. Didnt do it this morning because i was awake all night drinking water to stop coughing so thought it would be best not to. Last month when i was waiting for af to turn up to start treatment it came a week late so i reckon thats what its gonna do now :(


----------



## CherylC3

hey can i join?? i am 1dpo and will be testing round about 24th.. we lost our baby on 9th march so im hoping for our rainbow baby now...x


----------



## CherylC3

MustBeMummy said:


> Ive been awake most of the night ive got an awful cold and felt so ill. I kept having cramps on and off which feel like period pain ecept maybe a bit lower im not sure. im certain im out and im too scared to test. Didnt do it this morning because i was awake all night drinking water to stop coughing so thought it would be best not to. Last month when i was waiting for af to turn up to start treatment it came a week late so i reckon thats what its gonna do now :(

i think that sounds promising when i got my bfp in feb i had a terrible cold and bad cramping... when u doin ur hpt??xx


----------



## yellow11

CherylC3 said:


> hey can i join?? i am 1dpo and will be testing round about 24th.. we lost our baby on 9th march so im hoping for our rainbow baby now...x

:hi: welcome, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: good luck for this cycle Xxxx


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry to hear about the :witch: she sucks!


----------



## Mas1118

My temp jumped up today so I am feeling a little more hopeful! I may test tomorrow morning if it stays up.


----------



## CherylC3

does your temp go up after o? sorry im new to temping..x


----------



## MustBeMummy

CherylC3 said:


> hey can i join?? i am 1dpo and will be testing round about 24th.. we lost our baby on 9th march so im hoping for our rainbow baby now...x

I'm so sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed for your cycle:hugs::dust:


----------



## MustBeMummy

CherylC3 said:


> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> Ive been awake most of the night ive got an awful cold and felt so ill. I kept having cramps on and off which feel like period pain ecept maybe a bit lower im not sure. im certain im out and im too scared to test. Didnt do it this morning because i was awake all night drinking water to stop coughing so thought it would be best not to. Last month when i was waiting for af to turn up to start treatment it came a week late so i reckon thats what its gonna do now :(
> 
> i think that sounds promising when i got my bfp in feb i had a terrible cold and bad cramping... when u doin ur hpt??xxClick to expand...

I think I'm going to wait a few more days incase it turns up late again...


----------



## babydoc

Just a wee update for you after my BFPs a few days ago. Today I had some bleeding, much more than the spotting I'd had when I expected my period. I called my GP, to see if I could get a BHCG test done - however they had no appointments but did give me the number of a pregnancy support centre at the hospital. The midwives there were wonderful, I've just got back from having my blood test. She explained all of the facts, including the risks of mc (25% of all pregnancies, higher in 1st pregnancies too apparently), and is telephoning me later on with my result. I will then return two days time for another blood test (or possibly a scan depening on levels- but I think that sounds unlikely).

Obviously I am hoping so much for good news when my phone rings. 

It was a good experience overall, she was so lovely - the environment was lovely, and she said lots of reassuring things, whilst being honest at the same time. I was so emotional when I went into the centre - which had a book of remembrance, tissues, flowers etc. - but all in all, a peaceful place, and whilst I hope NEVER to have sad news, it makes me realise what a wonderful job these ladies do and the support out there for us all. And big up to the NHS (even if they do balls up my salary every month!) 

Anyway, fingers crossed for my wee tiny one just now.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hope its good news for you babydoc. Sounds lovely.


----------



## onebumpplease

babydoc I hope you get great news today. fx'd...

I never realised the statistics were so against us even if we get a BFP...


----------



## zelly1

Any one else 9dpo and want to be my buddy?
Well i think I am 9dpo and been having some symptoms so fxed!!

Congrats to all those :bfp:


----------



## babydoc

Hi again, the midwife just called me and my levels were low - (95), which is really a bit too low for this time. I have to go back in 48hours for a further blood test to confirm if it is viable or not, which is possible but she said it could just be some cells which have implanted and not really developing into anything. Devastated obviously, but life must go on ... I shall cling onto the small hope that I ovulated later than thought in which case the levels would be lower. 

Thanks for your support x


----------



## flower94

4dpo today after a long crazy post d and c cycle... testing in one week!


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck flower94

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you babydoc!


----------



## Mas1118

CherylC3 said:


> does your temp go up after o? sorry im new to temping..x

This is my first month temping but after O your temp rises (gives a good indication that you did ovulate when it rises up) and before Af your temp will drop dramatically a day or two before. Mine dropped 2 days ago(hopefully implantation) and then rose up again the last two days. So if it drops again by a lot I will know AF is prob gonna show.


----------



## yellow11

babydoc said:


> Hi again, the midwife just called me and my levels were low - (95), which is really a bit too low for this time. I have to go back in 48hours for a further blood test to confirm if it is viable or not, which is possible but she said it could just be some cells which have implanted and not really developing into anything. Devastated obviously, but life must go on ... I shall cling onto the small hope that I ovulated later than thought in which case the levels would be lower.
> 
> Thanks for your support x

Fingers crossed for you hun. Hoping for a late ovulation and a sticky bean
Try to relax the next 48 hours if you can. We are here if you need some support. Xx


----------



## bbygurl719

hi all. i have a question. i am 3dpo and im have pains just below my c-section line inside and itsnot excrusiating just uncomfy. is this normal for 3dpo?? ths my first time in TWW as i never paid any attetion with my daughter just if i was late i would test..


----------



## MrsC1003

Another loss for me :angel: the :witch: got me this morning and have a scan to confirm the loss Friday morning but tests are now showing negative and I know what's happening to my body :cry: will be back in for the May 2ww.


----------



## flopy7

Hello!! I got my BFP today al 10 dpo, after two MMC I hope this is a stcky one!!!! Contulations to all of you who got yours and good luck to all the rest!!!


----------



## yellow11

MrsC1003 said:


> Another loss for me :angel: the :witch: got me this morning and have a scan to confirm the loss Friday morning but tests are now showing negative and I know what's happening to my body :cry: will be back in for the May 2ww.

So so so sorry hun. Massive :hug:
Hope your doing ok. :hugs:
Xxxx


----------



## yellow11

flopy7 said:


> Hello!! I got my BFP today al 10 dpo, after two MMC I hope this is a stcky one!!!! Contulations to all of you who got yours and good luck to all the rest!!!

Congratulations, hope this is the lucky sticky one. Fingers crossed for you. Xxxx


----------



## acousy31

I am due to test on the 16th:winkwink:


----------



## cassie4cincy

MrsC1003 said:


> Another loss for me :angel: the :witch: got me this morning and have a scan to confirm the loss Friday morning but tests are now showing negative and I know what's happening to my body :cry: will be back in for the May 2ww.

I am SOOOOO sorry, Dear!!!! :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cassie4cincy

flopy7 said:


> Hello!! I got my BFP today al 10 dpo, after two MMC I hope this is a stcky one!!!! Contulations to all of you who got yours and good luck to all the rest!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MustBeMummy

MrsC1003 said:


> Another loss for me :angel: the :witch: got me this morning and have a scan to confirm the loss Friday morning but tests are now showing negative and I know what's happening to my body :cry: will be back in for the May 2ww.

really sorry to hear that :(:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

MrsC1003 said:


> Another loss for me :angel: the :witch: got me this morning and have a scan to confirm the loss Friday morning but tests are now showing negative and I know what's happening to my body :cry: will be back in for the May 2ww.

So sorry x


----------



## mamadonna

flopy7 said:


> Hello!! I got my BFP today al 10 dpo, after two MMC I hope this is a stcky one!!!! Contulations to all of you who got yours and good luck to all the rest!!!

Congratulations x


----------



## mamadonna

bbygurl719 said:


> hi all. i have a question. i am 3dpo and im have pains just below my c-section line inside and itsnot excrusiating just uncomfy. is this normal for 3dpo?? ths my first time in TWW as i never paid any attetion with my daughter just if i was late i would test..

Hi I've been cramping since ovulation,not sure if its a good or bad thing?


----------



## stargazer01

Hi everyone, I started the May thread early, since the evil :witch: has appeared to some of us already. Click on the link below!

May Testing Thread


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> Another loss for me :angel: the :witch: got me this morning and have a scan to confirm the loss Friday morning but tests are now showing negative and I know what's happening to my body :cry: will be back in for the May 2ww.

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

babydoc said:


> Hi again, the midwife just called me and my levels were low - (95), which is really a bit too low for this time. I have to go back in 48hours for a further blood test to confirm if it is viable or not, which is possible but she said it could just be some cells which have implanted and not really developing into anything. Devastated obviously, but life must go on ... I shall cling onto the small hope that I ovulated later than thought in which case the levels would be lower.
> 
> Thanks for your support x

Thinking of you babydoc. :hugs: I hope you get some good news!


----------



## stargazer01

flopy7 said:


> Hello!! I got my BFP today al 10 dpo, after two MMC I hope this is a stcky one!!!! Contulations to all of you who got yours and good luck to all the rest!!!

Congratulations flopy7!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

acousy31 said:


> I am due to test on the 16th:winkwink:

Welcome!! Good Luck testing!! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

ty for the response momma. its weird never had tis before


----------



## MustBeMummy

I'm sitting on the bed here trying to ignore these cramps I keep getting. I'm certain I'm going to wake up heart broken in the morning :(


----------



## mamadonna

bbygurl719 said:


> ty for the response momma. its weird never had tis before

Lets hope its good news


----------



## bbygurl719

FXD


----------



## babydoc

Thanks for your support x[/QUOTE]

Thinking of you babydoc. :hugs: I hope you get some good news![/QUOTE]

Thank you so much. I feel weird tonight, Almost like all my symptoms have gone away - all the twinges etc. gone. I am doing my best to remain optimistic though, it's so unbelievably sad though, even at this early stage. My sympathy to you Mrs C :hugs:


----------



## yellow11

MustBeMummy said:


> I'm sitting on the bed here trying to ignore these cramps I keep getting. I'm certain I'm going to wake up heart broken in the morning :(

:hugs: hope your ok hun. Big :hug: xxx


----------



## flower94

After FINALLY Oing after my d and c (O on CD 57) I will be testing April 17th at 11dpo!


----------



## stargazer01

flower94 said:


> After FINALLY Oing after my d and c (O on CD 57) I will be testing April 17th at 11dpo!

Good Luck to you!! I will change your testing dates for you. :)


----------



## Mas1118

MrsC1003 said:


> Another loss for me :angel: the :witch: got me this morning and have a scan to confirm the loss Friday morning but tests are now showing negative and I know what's happening to my body :cry: will be back in for the May 2ww.

So very very sorry :hugs: I hope things work better for you next cycle.


----------



## smacklefoot

I'll be testing on the 29th, I'm on 28 day cycles so it's falls twice for me this month. :flower:

Love and Baby Dust To All
:dust:


----------



## yellow11

smacklefoot said:


> I'll be testing on the 29th, I'm on 28 day cycles so it's falls twice for me this month. :flower:
> 
> Love and Baby Dust To All
> :dust:

I get two goes next month. Makes you feel that extra bit positive doesn't it :) 
Fingers crossed for our bfps on our lucky duo months. Good luck hun. Xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

No sign of :witch: today yet. Got really funny stomach ache though :( im off work again today with some virusy cold thing and about 10/15 mins ago i came over really nauseas it seem to have subsided a little now but still got tummy ache......:wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

Is af due today,test test test!


----------



## yellow11

:test: :test: good luck hun. Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. Xxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Im reluctant to test yet becoz i was late last month so she could still come....


----------



## stargazer01

smacklefoot said:


> I'll be testing on the 29th, I'm on 28 day cycles so it's falls twice for me this month. :flower:
> 
> Love and Baby Dust To All
> 
> :dust:

Good Luck! :)



MustBeMummy said:


> No sign of :witch: today yet. Got really funny stomach ache though :( im off work again today with some virusy cold thing and about 10/15 mins ago i came over really nauseas it seem to have subsided a little now but still got tummy ache......:wacko:




MustBeMummy said:


> Im reluctant to test yet becoz i was late last month so she could still come....

Good Luck when you do test! :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

I have taken myself off of the list for testing in April. My cycles have gotten a little longer. 30-32 days. I will be moving on to May testing. 

Good luck to all that have to test yet this month! :)

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

*APRIL 12*​
*meli1981
mrs.d23
*

:dust:​


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck


----------



## bbygurl719

hey mamadonna how u feeling today? yesterday that pain i had moved to my right side by he evenin time but seems to be much better tody just dull ache


----------



## mamadonna

Not to bad today at all it was probably things dying down after ovulation,it was pretty painful this month for some reason


----------



## MustBeMummy

stargazer01 said:


> I have taken myself off of the list for testing in April. My cycles have gotten a little longer. 30-32 days. I will be moving on to May testing.
> 
> Good luck to all that have to test yet this month! :)
> 
> :dust:

good luck


----------



## cassie4cincy

So I guess I'm out. Lots of Cm streaked with blood. :cry::cry::cry: And I wasn't even due to start until Saturday. I may not actually get full flow until tomorrow. That's the day that you count CD1, right? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> :dust:
> 
> *APRIL 12*​
> *meli1981
> mrs.d23
> *
> 
> :dust:​

Good luck ladies. Xxx


----------



## yellow11

cassie4cincy said:


> So I guess I'm out. Lots of Cm streaked with blood. :cry::cry::cry: And I wasn't even due to start until Saturday. I may not actually get full flow until tomorrow. That's the day that you count CD1, right? :cry::cry::cry:

So sorry hun.... :hugs:
Good luck for next cycle. 
Cd1 is 1st day of af. I would count today.
Xxxx


----------



## meli1981

well, i think im out. my af was due yesterday, i was going to test tomorrow, but i caved and took a test this morning. i thought i saw a line forming, but when i went back after the five min wait, it was negative :-( stark white, absolutley negative. i dont know what to think, just pure disappointment. i feel like crying but have to be strong for my daughters. now i just wait for af to start, so we can do this all over again. i have pcos, so im hoping af shows at all. **tears**


----------



## Becyboo__x

cassie4cincy said:


> So I guess I'm out. Lots of Cm streaked with blood. :cry::cry::cry: And I wasn't even due to start until Saturday. I may not actually get full flow until tomorrow. That's the day that you count CD1, right? :cry::cry::cry:

Sorry AF is on the way :(

CD1 is the first day of a flow so to me streaked cm isn't the start
when its red i would say it is :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

cassie4cincy said:


> So I guess I'm out. Lots of Cm streaked with blood. :cry::cry::cry: And I wasn't even due to start until Saturday. I may not actually get full flow until tomorrow. That's the day that you count CD1, right? :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: Sorry!



meli1981 said:


> well, i think im out. my af was due yesterday, i was going to test tomorrow, but i caved and took a test this morning. i thought i saw a line forming, but when i went back after the five min wait, it was negative :-( stark white, absolutley negative. i dont know what to think, just pure disappointment. i feel like crying but have to be strong for my daughters. now i just wait for af to start, so we can do this all over again. i have pcos, so im hoping af shows at all. **tears**

:hugs: I hope af comes soon, so you can begin again.


----------



## MustBeMummy

stargazer01 said:


> cassie4cincy said:
> 
> 
> So I guess I'm out. Lots of Cm streaked with blood. :cry::cry::cry: And I wasn't even due to start until Saturday. I may not actually get full flow until tomorrow. That's the day that you count CD1, right? :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs: Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> well, i think im out. my af was due yesterday, i was going to test tomorrow, but i caved and took a test this morning. i thought i saw a line forming, but when i went back after the five min wait, it was negative :-( stark white, absolutley negative. i dont know what to think, just pure disappointment. i feel like crying but have to be strong for my daughters. now i just wait for af to start, so we can do this all over again. i have pcos, so im hoping af shows at all. **tears**Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I hope af comes soon, so you can begin again.Click to expand...


So sorry to u both


----------



## zombiefan83

Hi guys! New to all this! I'm 8dpo and due for af on the 14th! Really hope she stays away, got loads of cramps and sore bb's, Pleaseeeeeee let me have a BFP :) xx


----------



## yellow11

meli1981 said:
 

> well, i think im out. my af was due yesterday, i was going to test tomorrow, but i caved and took a test this morning. i thought i saw a line forming, but when i went back after the five min wait, it was negative :-( stark white, absolutley negative. i dont know what to think, just pure disappointment. i feel like crying but have to be strong for my daughters. now i just wait for af to start, so we can do this all over again. i have pcos, so im hoping af shows at all. **tears**

So sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

:wave: zombiefan83, welcome and good luck testing!! :)


----------



## Sunibuni

Can I join? I'm on CD 11 now, so please put me down for April 30?


----------



## lxb

Sunibuni said:


> Can I join? I'm on CD 11 now, so please put me down for April 30?

:wave: Hi Sunibuni ~ I'm on CD13 and down for April 30 !


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry Cassi and Meli - I hope next cycle works for you both :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I caved and tested this morning - BFN!
I got a beta this afternoon too so I will know the results tomorrow.
I just feel pregnant this month - the big boobs are whats doing it for me cause they are at least double in size!! and I haven't had my pre af poohs yet - sorry tmi!!


----------



## meli1981

thanks to all you ladies for your support! i guess ill joining some of you in the may testing thread:-( i wont be knowing when i will be testing until af shows her face. good luck to you ladies that are still testing this month!


----------



## stargazer01

Sunibuni said:


> Can I join? I'm on CD 11 now, so please put me down for April 30?

Welcome! Good Luck testing!! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

mamadonna said:


> Not to bad today at all it was probably things dying down after ovulation,it was pretty painful this month for some reason

yeah probably same for me but i have never had that before


----------



## mamadonna

No me neither,I've woke up with a splitting headache this mornin


----------



## hope4bump

Hi Stargazer :) okay, so as suspected, can you please move my testing day to the 20th of April? I'm already on cd60 today :( thank you :flower: xx


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I think I am out too. AF not due till Saturday, but no symptoms and done a couple of tests and they are all :bfn: guess the cold took more out of my body than i realised. 

Guess on to next month. Just hoping AF doesn't show Saturday as at a wedding and bridesmaid!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I also think i will be out.. due tomorrow and im having intense pains
this morning on and off.. :bfn:'s too looked like i had an implantation dip
at 10dpo on my chart so today something should show but nothing.. :(
also had a huge dip today


----------



## gemmy

CONGRATS to bfp so far.........good luck everyone.......

The witch came for me early last saturday 7th - cycle was only 24 days?? af still flowing but none of the usual spotting at the beginning. lp was only 9 or 10 days but at least the next cycle is speeding past....


----------



## MustBeMummy

Oh dear lots of sad bfn's :( i think im about to add to it Im definitly going to test tomorrow Ive had such bad cramps :( i think its just a case of WHEN af comes not IF anymore.


----------



## daisyr21

Hi can you add me for April 18th?? I am 5dpo and AF is due on the 21st but I plan to test a little early. So far all I have felt is crampy, today I woke up feeling low in energy and had a little bit of nausea when drinking my coffee. Although nausea is not uncommon for me when I get surge of hormones during my cycle. Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 3dpo when shud I test? Only thing I've got is sore bbs.. Is it too early for symtoms?x


----------



## bruno2012

hi girls! im also testing end of this month, definately after this photograph i hope you all get your BFP's and lots of baby dust to you all :kiss:!x
 



Attached Files:







photo-7.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MustBeMummy

cassie4cincy said:


> So I guess I'm out. Lots of Cm streaked with blood. :cry::cry::cry: And I wasn't even due to start until Saturday. I may not actually get full flow until tomorrow. That's the day that you count CD1, right? :cry::cry::cry:

I just read about cm having blood in it i do think it means a bit later on in pregnancy though. Has af arrived in full flow yet? :(


----------



## MustBeMummy

CherylC3 said:


> I'm 3dpo when shud I test? Only thing I've got is sore bbs.. Is it too early for symtoms?x

Yes way too early to test. Implanatation wouldnt have happend yet. You need to wait a bit longer really or you will end up dissapointed. I tested on 9dpo and was dissapointed and read up on it and it said its still too early to test. Others may get a bfp then but for most its too early


----------



## bruno2012

MustBeMummy said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3dpo when shud I test? Only thing I've got is sore bbs.. Is it too early for symtoms?x
> 
> Yes way too early to test. Implanatation wouldnt have happend yet. You need to wait a bit longer really or you will end up dissapointed. I tested on 9dpo and was dissapointed and read up on it and it said its still too early to test. Others may get a bfp then but for most its too earlyClick to expand...

last time i got pregnant it was 12 week before it showed up on a pee test!x


----------



## MustBeMummy

CherylC3 said:


> I'm 3dpo when shud I test? Only thing I've got is sore bbs.. Is it too early for symtoms?x


Ooohhhhh sorry i mis read that i thought you asked was it to early to test. Doh!:dohh:


----------



## MustBeMummy

bruno2012 said:


> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3dpo when shud I test? Only thing I've got is sore bbs.. Is it too early for symtoms?x
> 
> Yes way too early to test. Implanatation wouldnt have happend yet. You need to wait a bit longer really or you will end up dissapointed. I tested on 9dpo and was dissapointed and read up on it and it said its still too early to test. Others may get a bfp then but for most its too earlyClick to expand...
> 
> *last time i got pregnant it was 12 week before it showed up on a pee test!x*Click to expand...

12 weeks! woah thats a long time!


----------



## bruno2012

i know tell me about it! i knew i was it just wouldn't show up on a test! couldnt be more annoying -.- thats why im waiting longer this time to test. xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Good idea.


----------



## stargazer01

hope4bump said:


> Hi Stargazer :) okay, so as suspected, can you please move my testing day to the 20th of April? I'm already on cd60 today :( thank you :flower: xx

No problem! Good Luck! :) Wow, cd60, sorry your cycles are so long. :hugs: Mine were pretty long before my son, but after they regulated somewhat. 



WelshOneEmma said:


> I think I am out too. AF not due till Saturday, but no symptoms and done a couple of tests and they are all :bfn: guess the cold took more out of my body than i realised.
> 
> Guess on to next month. Just hoping AF doesn't show Saturday as at a wedding and bridesmaid!

Come join us on the May thread. I hope af doesn't show up for the wedding weekend! 



Becyboo__x said:


> I also think i will be out.. due tomorrow and im having intense pains
> this morning on and off.. :bfn:'s too looked like i had an implantation dip
> at 10dpo on my chart so today something should show but nothing.. :(
> also had a huge dip today

:hugs: sorry becy!



gemmy said:


> CONGRATS to bfp so far.........good luck everyone.......
> 
> The witch came for me early last saturday 7th - cycle was only 24 days?? af still flowing but none of the usual spotting at the beginning. lp was only 9 or 10 days but at least the next cycle is speeding past....

Come join us in the May thread! :) 



daisyr21 said:


> Hi can you add me for April 18th?? I am 5dpo and AF is due on the 21st but I plan to test a little early. So far all I have felt is crampy, today I woke up feeling low in energy and had a little bit of nausea when drinking my coffee. Although nausea is not uncommon for me when I get surge of hormones during my cycle. Crossing my fingers!!!

Welcome! Good Luck testing!


----------



## bbygurl719

i cant believe m 5dpo already its one by so quickly!! but i do have a 4 1/2 month od to take care of everyday lol


----------



## CherylC3

I'm not testing b4 the 24th and that will make me 15dpo... 12 weeks is so long :(


----------



## MustBeMummy

CherylC3 said:


> I'm not testing b4 the 24th and that will make me 15dpo... 12 weeks is so long :(

Im not doing to well tonight i misunderstoof that too lol i thought you were going to wait 12 weeks to test lol maybe ive got pregnancy brain!!


----------



## bruno2012

Tell me about it girls!! I KNEW I was from 4 week. Took a further 8 week to prove it!! Proved all my friends wrong, only showed up on a test when morning sickness kicked in x


----------



## onebumpplease

bruno2012 said:


> Tell me about it girls!! I KNEW I was from 4 week. Took a further 8 week to prove it!! Proved all my friends wrong, only showed up on a test when morning sickness kicked in x

Love stories like that Bruno, thanks for sharing :)


----------



## bruno2012

Anytime Hun! Always here if any you girls need me x


----------



## babydoc

babydoc said:


> Good luck Mas! Yes it seems a good idea to wait as long as possible you can bear, because all the tests get so confusing when taken early or sometimes too on!! But I know that is so much easier said that done!!
> When I was day 13dpo I got a negative.
> 
> I'm gonna try and wait til later this week to use a digital one, probably when my OH is back home, he's away just now. I feel that this early on it's all so precarious ( I mean realistically if I am really pregnant it's only 17 days since conception?!!) - in way all this super early testing has opened us all up to the sorrows of early loss -- that is what is scaring me off testing again just now. But I guess maybe it's a case of better to have loved and lost? ...
> 
> All smiles for now though, and for all, especially Mas just now!!
> 
> x

Well after a fairly stressful few days of getting negative urine dips, some brown bleeding and then testing beta HCGs up at the hospital, I got a rise! 95 and then 240 48hrs later. Initially I was told that 95 was very very low for my dates, and the MW prepared me for the worst, but it looks like I probably ovulated really quite late in my cycle (which is why my sticks never showed positive as I gave up testing). They now estimate I am about 4-5 weeks, and going back for another test in a further 48 hours. PHEW, stressful, it's made me realise what an emotional rollercoaster this is going to be!! 

xx:thumbup:
So for now, it's BFP, even if the urine is being temperamental!!!


----------



## lxb

:happydance: babydoc!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Great news babydoc


----------



## yellow11

babydoc said:


> babydoc said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Mas! Yes it seems a good idea to wait as long as possible you can bear, because all the tests get so confusing when taken early or sometimes too on!! But I know that is so much easier said that done!!
> When I was day 13dpo I got a negative.
> 
> I'm gonna try and wait til later this week to use a digital one, probably when my OH is back home, he's away just now. I feel that this early on it's all so precarious ( I mean realistically if I am really pregnant it's only 17 days since conception?!!) - in way all this super early testing has opened us all up to the sorrows of early loss -- that is what is scaring me off testing again just now. But I guess maybe it's a case of better to have loved and lost? ...
> 
> All smiles for now though, and for all, especially Mas just now!!
> 
> x
> 
> Well after a fairly stressful few days of getting negative urine dips, some brown bleeding and then testing beta HCGs up at the hospital, I got a rise! 95 and then 240 48hrs later. Initially I was told that 95 was very very low for my dates, and the MW prepared me for the worst, but it looks like I probably ovulated really quite late in my cycle (which is why my sticks never showed positive as I gave up testing). They now estimate I am about 4-5 weeks, and going back for another test in a further 48 hours. PHEW, stressful, it's made me realise what an emotional rollercoaster this is going to be!!
> 
> xx:thumbup:
> So for now, it's BFP, even if the urine is being temperamental!!!Click to expand...

:happydance:
Xxxx



Massive congratulations babydoc :wohoo:
:h


----------



## MustBeMummy

That's fantastic news babydoc!!! I literally just shouted YESSS! Well I whispered it as hubby is sound asleep next to me. Congratulations


----------



## stargazer01

Yay babydoc!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Wow thats awesome babydoc!! So happy that it worked out!!


----------



## Mas1118

Sadly my test was BFN but I still have all my weird symptoms - maybe its the post operation hormones going crazy - I had my lap/hysteroscopy with a D&C 4 weeks ago. My boobs have doubled in size (they never do that) and they are veiny and shiny and sore. I am soooo bloated it is uncomfortable. I am going to test everyday until the :witch: shows her ugly face. I am currently on cd 36 - my longest cycle ever because of the surgery. I ovulated on March 30 (late at night I believe from O pains) or maybe the 31st. So I am definitely at least 12dpo today (more like 13) - my luteal phase is usually 13-14 days. I was really hoping this was it :(


----------



## CherylC3

Brilliant news babydoc. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

AF due today but not here.. usually comes overnight and get it in the AM
but no sign... :bfn:'s too


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Baby Doc! :happydance: I hope it starts raining more :bfp:'s in here and the :witch: keeps her ugly face away for the best of reasons. :hugs:


----------



## onebumpplease

:happydance: babydoc :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Right i think im out now... 
put me down as :witch:


----------



## yellow11

Becyboo__x said:


> Right i think im out now...
> put me down as :witch:

So sorry. :hugs: 
Good luck next cycle. Xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I have had this picture a while and ive just looked at it and thoguht how fitting it is so wanted to share

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt208/HP2b/550276_408302819183555_382552625091908_1740535_305587126_n.jpg


----------



## stargazer01

Becyboo__x said:


> Right i think im out now...
> put me down as :witch:

I'm so sorry becyboo. :hugs:


----------



## babytime1

Hi ladies, since about 4dpo I've been bloated and full - no appetite at all!! Woke up today ( 8/9 dpo) and I'm STARVING!!! I've ate so much, trying to stick to filling foods but I'm restless and fighting the urge to eat...

How weird is that???


----------



## babydoc

Wow thanks everyone, you're all too nice! Will update you again tomorrow or Sunday when I get the next HCG - here's hoping for double again!

Keep going MAS! Remember my test was not positive until AFTER AF was due. Due on a Fri/Sat (32/33 day cycle) and on the Thurs it was BFN, no BFP until Sunday, and then got fainter on Monday before it was confirmed on my bloods. 
The MWs I visited say that absolutely HATE early pregnancy testing!! 

Sorry to hear that BeckyBoo

And babytime, I know everyone's different, but the very first (and really only) symptom I noticed (and has persisted) was bloating - I was massively bloated about 4-5 days (estimated dpo but maybe sooner) - I looked 6th months!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Mas1118

AF is officially late! I am testing in the morning again. Bloating has been a big sign for me this month - a very uncomfortable one. I don't usually bloat very much at all. I do have a constant pinch pain in my right abdomen just below my belly button tonight that won't go away.


----------



## yellow11

Mas1118 said:


> AF is officially late! I am testing in the morning again. Bloating has been a big sign for me this month - a very uncomfortable one. I don't usually bloat very much at all. I do have a constant pinch pain in my right abdomen just below my belly button tonight that won't go away.

:happydance: fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Hi just wanted to update. At dpo 11 I took a cheapie internet & saw something faint & something more real on a dollar store test. Retested today & more definite. Since I'm on femara & there is increased risk of ectopic re wanted a beta today which was 65 & will recheck Sunday to makes sure it's doubling. 

Congrats to the other BFP & good luck to the rest!


----------



## yellow11

Ms. Shortie said:


> Hi just wanted to update. At dpo 11 I took a cheapie internet & saw something faint & something more real on a dollar store test. Retested today & more definite. Since I'm on femara & there is increased risk of ectopic re wanted a beta today which was 65 & will recheck Sunday to makes sure it's doubling.
> 
> Congrats to the other BFP & good luck to the rest!

Congratulations, :happydance:
good luck and I hope it all turns out good. Xx fingers crossed xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Just a quick note to say im am sitting here busting to go to the loo and i will be testing soon........let you know later the result.
18dpiui :dust:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Bfn :( No AF though so I'm not totally giving up until she arrives


----------



## mamadonna

Exciting stuff this mornin,good luck for those testing,and a big congratulations to those with their bfp's


----------



## bruno2012

mamadonna said:


> Exciting stuff this mornin,good luck for those testing,and a big congratulations to those with their bfp's

Girls I need help!! I took test Wednesday night, said negative and still does (I still have the test) took one thurs mornin n said negative but I'm impatient so left it after a min. I've gone to look at my second one n there is a Very faint second line but I dunno when it showed up. Can only see the outline
Of it hence why you can see it. What do I do!?!?!?


----------



## mamadonna

They say never to go back to a test,but i do it everytime!does it have colour in it?
I would say to be on the safe side test again,good luck!


----------



## bruno2012

mamadonna said:


> They say never to go back to a test,but i do it everytime!does it have colour in it?
> I would say to be on the safe side test again,good luck!

Baring in mind urine tests never work for me unless I'm in the second trimester. However the other test I took does not have any form of second line x


----------



## MustBeMummy

bruno2012 said:


> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3dpo when shud I test? Only thing I've got is sore bbs.. Is it too early for symtoms?x
> 
> Yes way too early to test. Implanatation wouldnt have happend yet. You need to wait a bit longer really or you will end up dissapointed. I tested on 9dpo and was dissapointed and read up on it and it said its still too early to test. Others may get a bfp then but for most its too earlyClick to expand...
> 
> last time i got pregnant it was 12 week before it showed up on a pee test!xClick to expand...


im really hoping this might be the case for me. i felt i was pregnant. tested today bfn :( going to see if af turns up next week...


----------



## mamadonna

bruno2012 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> They say never to go back to a test,but i do it everytime!does it have colour in it?
> I would say to be on the safe side test again,good luck!
> 
> Baring in mind urine tests never work for me unless I'm in the second trimester. However the other test I took does not have any form of second line xClick to expand...

Wow second tri,fingers crossed this is it for you!


----------



## bruno2012

MustBeMummy said:


> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3dpo when shud I test? Only thing I've got is sore bbs.. Is it too early for symtoms?x
> 
> Yes way too early to test. Implanatation wouldnt have happend yet. You need to wait a bit longer really or you will end up dissapointed. I tested on 9dpo and was dissapointed and read up on it and it said its still too early to test. Others may get a bfp then but for most its too earlyClick to expand...
> 
> last time i got pregnant it was 12 week before it showed up on a pee test!xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> im really hoping this might be the case for me. i felt i was pregnant. tested today bfn :( going to see if af turns up next week...Click to expand...



To Cheryl: it's way too early to test. You could just be experiencing pms symptoms. As pregnancy and pms symptons are very similar. Id wait until your missed period. 

& yes hun! You should definately wait until you've missed your period or maybe even a week after. Let your hormones build up. Lots of baby dust to you x x


----------



## bruno2012

mamadonna said:


> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> They say never to go back to a test,but i do it everytime!does it have colour in it?
> I would say to be on the safe side test again,good luck!
> 
> Baring in mind urine tests never work for me unless I'm in the second trimester. However the other test I took does not have any form of second line xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow second tri,fingers crossed this is it for you!Click to expand...

Every single test I took was negative. Until I hit 12 week and it finally showed up positive!! Xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Yeah I'm only late by for says and like I say it was over a week late last month...


----------



## bruno2012

MustBeMummy said:


> Yeah I'm only late by for says and like I say it was over a week late last month...

Yeah I'd advise waiting Aslong as possible chick. Your not out until she arrives xxx


----------



## mamadonna

bruno2012 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> They say never to go back to a test,but i do it everytime!does it have colour in it?
> I would say to be on the safe side test again,good luck!
> 
> Baring in mind urine tests never work for me unless I'm in the second trimester. However the other test I took does not have any form of second line xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow second tri,fingers crossed this is it for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Every single test I took was negative. Until I hit 12 week and it finally showed up positive!! XxxClick to expand...

Wow that must be quite frustrating,kinda cool in a way that b4 you know it ur in the second tri


----------



## bruno2012

mamadonna said:


> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> They say never to go back to a test,but i do it everytime!does it have colour in it?
> I would say to be on the safe side test again,good luck!
> 
> Baring in mind urine tests never work for me unless I'm in the second trimester. However the other test I took does not have any form of second line xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow second tri,fingers crossed this is it for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Every single test I took was negative. Until I hit 12 week and it finally showed up positive!! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow that must be quite frustrating,kinda cool in a way that b4 you know it ur in the second triClick to expand...



I had a very strong feeling I was pregnant from about 4 week. Can't explain it but I just knew I had a bun in the oven! My friends were adamant I weren't and under mined me, then first trimester hit and a positive test. That soon made them look the silly ones :p xxx


----------



## Mas1118

I'm out, :witch: flew in just now. I'm ok, going to focus on the next cycle as this is the 1st cycle after my surgery so I think we have a good chance. I am going to try one or two more cycles using supplements (a huge list of them btw) then look at more drug cycles - I have a prescription for clomid and hmg shots and my RE thinks IVF may be a good bet for us. But I don't want to go that route yet. So much for a 2012 baby :( Here goes a try for a New Years Baby!!


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry mas


----------



## mamadonna

Sometimes you just know bruno


----------



## stargazer01

Ms. Shortie said:


> Hi just wanted to update. At dpo 11 I took a cheapie internet & saw something faint & something more real on a dollar store test. Retested today & more definite. Since I'm on femara & there is increased risk of ectopic re wanted a beta today which was 65 & will recheck Sunday to makes sure it's doubling.
> 
> Congrats to the other BFP & good luck to the rest!

Congratulations! Best wishes that everything turns out good! :)




Mas1118 said:


> I'm out, :witch: flew in just now. I'm ok, going to focus on the next cycle as this is the 1st cycle after my surgery so I think we have a good chance. I am going to try one or two more cycles using supplements (a huge list of them btw) then look at more drug cycles - I have a prescription for clomid and hmg shots and my RE thinks IVF may be a good bet for us. But I don't want to go that route yet. So much for a 2012 baby :( Here goes a try for a New Years Baby!!




mamadonna said:


> Sometimes you just know bruno

Sorry Mas. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Sorry I didn't wish you luck yesterday! My internet has been acting up! x

:dust:

*14th
Nikkilewis14
cassie4cincy
zombiefan83

*

:dust:​


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

*15th
Momto3and...
Crazy4Baby

*
:dust:​


----------



## ronnie211797

Visiting the doc on the 16th, will be tested then... fingers crossed for BFP!


----------



## mama31

Hi! Could you please add me for April 18?


----------



## bruno2012

i dont know whether to test again... i took a test wednesday night, and it said neg, so i took another thursday morning and it said negative, but went to look at my second one this morning and it has a VERY faint second line. now, i dont know when that line came out because i shoved it in a draw after a minute, its very faint. confused :(


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome ronnie211797 and mama31! Good Luck testing! :)


----------



## stargazer01

bruno2012 said:


> i dont know whether to test again... i took a test wednesday night, and it said neg, so i took another thursday morning and it said negative, but went to look at my second one this morning and it has a VERY faint second line. now, i dont know when that line came out because i shoved it in a draw after a minute, its very faint. confused :(

I would test again with fmu tomorrow morning. When is af due?


----------



## bruno2012

stargazer01 said:


> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know whether to test again... i took a test wednesday night, and it said neg, so i took another thursday morning and it said negative, but went to look at my second one this morning and it has a VERY faint second line. now, i dont know when that line came out because i shoved it in a draw after a minute, its very faint. confused :(
> 
> I would test again with fmu tomorrow morning. When is af due?Click to expand...

I think I had IB last month because I didn't have my period. And AF is due again in 2 week. X x


----------



## onebumpplease

I've been waiting to change my test date till I was confident that I had O'd. I had an awfully long cycle last time, so put my test date down as 30th April. However this cycle is much shorter and my plan is to test on CD30, 14dpo which is on 23rd April. One whole week earlier - yay!! (May not be a yay, but hopefully ;) )


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I don't believe this, actually still in shock.

Up this morning for the wedding, no AF (yet) so did a test (out of habit) and went in the shower. It was only bloody positive! Did 2 more to check. Can't believe it. We only DTD twice this month as i was so ill and I caught! Obviously still early and after last time my mum wants to to stay calm and not get excited for a while.

CB digi said 1-2. Still can't believe i got a :bfp: I have had NO symptoms whatsoever. I was convinced I was out.


----------



## babytime1

Hi.... Just felt the urge to tell someone!! I know I shouldn't read into things too much and not get my hopes up but... I went to the corner shop for some bits n bobs, I did a little run as it was closing soon and WHOOOAH hello sore bbs!! Thought they were gonna fall off they felt so heavy!! I've also had scratchy/pinchy/poky pains downstairs. 

I'm about 10dpo... What do you think??


----------



## babytime1

Ooh and congrats welshoneemma!!


----------



## onebumpplease

WelshOneEmma said:


> I don't believe this, actually still in shock.
> 
> Up this morning for the wedding, no AF (yet) so did a test (out of habit) and went in the shower. It was only bloody positive! Did 2 more to check. Can't believe it. We only DTD twice this month as i was so ill and I caught! Obviously still early and after last time my mum wants to to stay calm and not get excited for a while.
> 
> CB digi said 1-2. Still can't believe i got a :bfp: I have had NO symptoms whatsoever. I was convinced I was out.

WOOHOO!! Congratulations. I hope you have a lovely day :happydance:


----------



## MomtoGavin

April 17th please :)


----------



## MustBeMummy

Think im definitly out had pink on the tissue when i last went to the loo. :'(


----------



## mommajessi

Congrats, WelshOneEmma!!! :happydance: 

I'm in this month. Going to test April 16th - AF is due that day... scared to death. I don't even want to move because I'm afraid it will dislodge something. :laugh2:


----------



## stargazer01

bruno2012 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know whether to test again... i took a test wednesday night, and it said neg, so i took another thursday morning and it said negative, but went to look at my second one this morning and it has a VERY faint second line. now, i dont know when that line came out because i shoved it in a draw after a minute, its very faint. confused :(
> 
> I would test again with fmu tomorrow morning. When is af due?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I had IB last month because I didn't have my period. And AF is due again in 2 week. X xClick to expand...

Good Luck! :) I hope you get a nice dark set of lines soon!



onebumpplease said:


> I've been waiting to change my test date till I was confident that I had O'd. I had an awfully long cycle last time, so put my test date down as 30th April. However this cycle is much shorter and my plan is to test on CD30, 14dpo which is on 23rd April. One whole week earlier - yay!! (May not be a yay, but hopefully ;) )

I changed that around for you. Yay for the shorter cycle! Hope you get your bfp! :)



WelshOneEmma said:


> I don't believe this, actually still in shock.
> 
> Up this morning for the wedding, no AF (yet) so did a test (out of habit) and went in the shower. It was only bloody positive! Did 2 more to check. Can't believe it. We only DTD twice this month as i was so ill and I caught! Obviously still early and after last time my mum wants to to stay calm and not get excited for a while.
> 
> CB digi said 1-2. Still can't believe i got a :bfp: I have had NO symptoms whatsoever. I was convinced I was out.

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations! :happydance::happydance:



MomtoGavin said:


> April 17th please :)

Welcome, good luck testing! :)



MustBeMummy said:


> Think im definitly out had pink on the tissue when i last went to the loo. :'(

:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

mommajessi said:


> Congrats, WelshOneEmma!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm in this month. Going to test April 16th - AF is due that day... scared to death. I don't even want to move because I'm afraid it will dislodge something. :laugh2:

Welcome! Good Luck testing!! :)


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Thanks Everyone, still in shock! did another test this morning just to make sure (cheap one so light line, but still a line!).

I was so convinced I was out I had a couple of glasses of wine 3 days ago :dohh: last time i had a few small things that made me wonder but this time absolutely nothing. Plus last time it showed up positive 4 days before my period was due, this time i was negative until the day my period was due. i guess its true what they say - every pregnancy and its symptoms are different!

Let's hope this one sticks.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Woken up to the witch. Really hit me hard I feel so down and depressed. I start work in a hour!!! :(


----------



## WelshOneEmma

MustBeMummy said:


> Woken up to the witch. Really hit me hard I feel so down and depressed. I start work in a hour!!! :(

Only thing i can say is :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry mustbemummy:hugs:

Congratulations Welsh!:happydance:


----------



## yellow11

MustBeMummy said:


> Woken up to the witch. Really hit me hard I feel so down and depressed. I start work in a hour!!! :(

:hugs: sorry the :witch: got you. Xxxxx
Good luck for next cycle xxxxx


----------



## yellow11

WelshOneEmma said:


> Thanks Everyone, still in shock! did another test this morning just to make sure (cheap one so light line, but still a line!).
> 
> I was so convinced I was out I had a couple of glasses of wine 3 days ago :dohh: last time i had a few small things that made me wonder but this time absolutely nothing. Plus last time it showed up positive 4 days before my period was due, this time i was negative until the day my period was due. i guess its true what they say - every pregnancy and its symptoms are different!
> 
> Let's hope this one sticks.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else testing soon!




:wohoo: congratulations. 
Hope that its a sticky one sweetie Xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey congratulations welshone.. :hugs:

Hi can u put me down for testing sun 22nd tht will make me 13dpo...

It will show then?xxx


----------



## Momto3and...

I just woke up. Went downstairs to pee, and stared at the stick for over a minute. Nothing was happening, so I just put it aside and got really down. I walked back into my bathroom not 5 minute later, and this is what I see. I see something. Is it just me? 

I am going to send hubby to the store, but I don't want to alarm him if this is just me seeing things.

Please let me know what you think! Be honest!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## yellow11

I def see a line :happydance:


----------



## onebumpplease

No line eye, I see a line. GL :thumbup:


----------



## Momto3and...

Omgosh! I just took a FRER that I found under my bathroom cabinet! It is POSITIVE!!! I got my BFP! Finally!! :)


----------



## onebumpplease

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hope4bump

Momto3and... said:


> Omgosh! I just took a FRER that I found under my bathroom cabinet! It is POSITIVE!!! I got my BFP! Finally!! :)

Congrats! So happy for you :) now please spread some of your lucky :dust: our way :) hope you have a h&h 9 months xx


----------



## Momto3and...

Thank you thank you thank you! I cant believe it. I just knew it was going to be a bfn. I am super excited! 

Good luck to everyone else. I will keep spreading the baby dust and thoughts to you all!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats monto3. Xxx


----------



## Valentina.

Momto3and very happy for you!!!

Super congratulations!!!! and baby dust to everyone who stills wait for there bfp!!

Hope Easter April bring some luck to all of us!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## yellow11

Momto3and... said:


> Omgosh! I just took a FRER that I found under my bathroom cabinet! It is POSITIVE!!! I got my BFP! Finally!! :)

:wohoo: massive congratulations hun. So happy for you :happydance:
Xxxx


----------



## yellow11

Valentina. said:


> Momto3and very happy for you!!!
> 
> Super congratulations!!!! and baby dust to everyone who stills wait for there bfp!!
> 
> Hope Easter April bring some luck to all of us!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wave: hello, welcome, When is your testing date hun? Xx


----------



## Valentina.

yellow11 said:


> Valentina. said:
> 
> 
> Momto3and very happy for you!!!
> 
> Super congratulations!!!! and baby dust to everyone who stills wait for there bfp!!
> 
> Hope Easter April bring some luck to all of us!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :wave: hello, welcome, When is your testing date hun? XxClick to expand...

is 18th of April! still 3 days to go... wont manage not to test again till then, but well i am fighting it! lol


----------



## yellow11

I'm sure stargazer will put you on our list.... *shouts* STARGAZER!
Lol :)
Good luck with testing I know its hard but try not to test til af is late. I think bfn after bfn gets really hard and makes us feel worse. Xxx


----------



## shellyt

April 25th is my test date  nervous! x


----------



## yellow11

shellyt said:


> April 25th is my test date  nervous! x

Good luck hun. Is this your 1st cycle ttc? Xx


----------



## KittyKat86

april 25th also my testing date, 1st time ttc ....feels like its ages away doesn't it!! so nervous!!


----------



## yellow11

Lol and your avatars are almost identical too. You are like twins :) :haha: :oneofeach:


----------



## shellyt

ha ha I just thought that! Kitty kat if your 86 on your username is for ur date of birth year then thats just freaky because so is mine ;-) lol Yes yellow 11 it is my first time  xxxx


----------



## yellow11

I was so nervous 1st month. Must of used about 10 hpt :blush:
The 1st cycle is crazy and for me it was the hardest and the worst. Hope it all goes well for you. 

Lol you are twins..... Lol :)


----------



## stargazer01

MustBeMummy said:


> Woken up to the witch. Really hit me hard I feel so down and depressed. I start work in a hour!!! :(

:hugs: So sorry!



CherylC3 said:


> Hey congratulations welshone.. :hugs:
> 
> Hi can u put me down for testing sun 22nd tht will make me 13dpo...
> 
> It will show then?xxx

Welcome! Good luck testing! :)



Momto3and... said:


> I just woke up. Went downstairs to pee, and stared at the stick for over a minute. Nothing was happening, so I just put it aside and got really down. I walked back into my bathroom not 5 minute later, and this is what I see. I see something. Is it just me?
> 
> I am going to send hubby to the store, but I don't want to alarm him if this is just me seeing things.
> 
> Please let me know what you think! Be honest!! :winkwink:

Congratulations!! I see it! :happydance: So excited for you!!



Valentina. said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentina. said:
> 
> 
> Momto3and very happy for you!!!
> 
> Super congratulations!!!! and baby dust to everyone who stills wait for there bfp!!
> 
> Hope Easter April bring some luck to all of us!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :wave: hello, welcome, When is your testing date hun? XxClick to expand...
> 
> is 18th of April! still 3 days to go... wont manage not to test again till then, but well i am fighting it! lolClick to expand...

Welcome! Good Luck testing! :)



shellyt said:
 

> April 25th is my test date  nervous! x

Welcome! Good Luck! :)



KittyKat86 said:


> april 25th also my testing date, 1st time ttc ....feels like its ages away doesn't it!! so nervous!!

Welcome! Good Luck!! :)


----------



## shellyt

I am having some symptoms at the moment which is making it hard for me not to get my hopes up and makes me more impatient lol

fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations momto3


----------



## Valentina.

Thanks yellow11 for explaining me :) and thank you stragazers for putting me on the list!

Lots of :hugs: and baby dust to all of us. Keeping honestly everything crossed!


----------



## yellow11

No problem hun, good luck with testing. Xxx :dust:


----------



## flower94

9dpo and this fatigue is making me itch to test..


----------



## daisyr21

Hi ladies,

Well I do not feel well and I hope it means that a little bean is making his home inside :). I am 8dpo and have been feeling pretty nauseous since 5dpo and then yesterday during my 6 year old's birthday party, I felt so bad I hardly ate and sipped on some sprite all day. This morning I woke up feeling even crappier, like if I have a cold, no fever, but very low energy and a terrible headache that doesn't go away. I have also felt crampy for a couple of days now. I am testing on wednesday and I am hoping that these symptoms mean that I am going to get a BFP


----------



## hazeleyes1556

I'm testing on the 19th!! 

I'm hoping for my BFP this month otherwise I"m starting clomid next month.


----------



## stargazer01

:dust:

*16th 

uw1mrsgilly
Mexx
acousy31
ronnie211797
mommajessi


*​


----------



## stargazer01

hazeleyes1556 said:


> I'm testing on the 19th!!
> 
> I'm hoping for my BFP this month otherwise I"m starting clomid next month.

Welcome! Good Luck testing!! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all sorry who got the witch and congratz to all the bfp's and baby dust to everyone else.. i cant wait til the 20th and see if the witch comes or not probably wont test to the 21st i dunno yet. i did get my bfp when i was pregnant with my daughter the day my af was due


----------



## attempting3

Please add me for the 21st. This is our 4th month trying!


----------



## stargazer01

attempting3 said:


> Please add me for the 21st. This is our 4th month trying!

Welcome and good luck testing! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon. Right when I got all excited about finally getting to proper testing! I'm saddened by a 9 day LP, to short. So, I didn't have a chance after all. Guess my body is still regulating after MC. DH held me and after a good cry, I feel better. So, here I am CD2 of a brand new cycle. May 2013 bring me my rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## yellow11

Leinzlove said:


> AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon. Right when I got all excited about finally getting to proper testing! I'm saddened by a 9 day LP, to short. So, I didn't have a chance after all. Guess my body is still regulating after MC. DH held me and after a good cry, I feel better. So, here I am CD2 of a brand new cycle. May 2013 bring me my rainbow! :happydance:

So sorry hun, hope youre ok. Nothing better than a big hug from oh to make you feel better. is there? 
Good luck for next cycle. :dust:
See you in the May thread. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Yellow! :hugs: Catch that eggy! :)


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry hun,wishing you the best of luck for this month


----------



## Ella

Hey ladies, can I join? :flower:

I'm 8DPO today and gonna test on Sunday if AF doesn't show her ugly face!

Lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## CherylC3

Ella said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? :flower:
> 
> I'm 8DPO today and gonna test on Sunday if AF doesn't show her ugly face!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you all!

Hey im 7dpo u got any symptoms yet?x


----------



## Ella

CherylC3 said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join? :flower:
> 
> I'm 8DPO today and gonna test on Sunday if AF doesn't show her ugly face!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you all!
> 
> Hey im 7dpo u got any symptoms yet?xClick to expand...

Hey :D :wave:

My skin is massively breaking out and I'm really gassy (TMI!) :rofl:

What about you? x


----------



## hope4bump

Leinzlove said:


> AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon. Right when I got all excited about finally getting to proper testing! I'm saddened by a 9 day LP, to short. So, I didn't have a chance after all. Guess my body is still regulating after MC. DH held me and after a good cry, I feel better. So, here I am CD2 of a brand new cycle. May 2013 bring me my rainbow! :happydance:

So sorry AF got you :( :hug: fx for this new cycle x


----------



## CherylC3

Ella said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join? :flower:
> 
> I'm 8DPO today and gonna test on Sunday if AF doesn't show her ugly face!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you all!
> 
> Hey im 7dpo u got any symptoms yet?xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey :D :wave:
> 
> My skin is massively breaking out and I'm really gassy (TMI!) :rofl:
> 
> What about you? xClick to expand...

Hey I've got a headache today woke through the night for loo and so gassy too kept farting all night last night lol. :wacko: 

Don't really have anything else. Was going try and hold off till sat sun to test I hate waiting :(

U can be my testing buddy :)


----------



## Ella

Yeah I know what you mean, I hate waiting too, but I find AF easier to deal with than BFN.

Would love to be testing buddies! :D


----------



## stargazer01

Leinzlove said:


> AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon. Right when I got all excited about finally getting to proper testing! I'm saddened by a 9 day LP, to short. So, I didn't have a chance after all. Guess my body is still regulating after MC. DH held me and after a good cry, I feel better. So, here I am CD2 of a brand new cycle. May 2013 bring me my rainbow! :happydance:

:hugs: I'm so sorry. 
Best wishes for next cycle. Come on over and join us in May! We can all support each other for another try. Link is in my siggy. :)


----------



## stargazer01

Ella said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? :flower:
> 
> I'm 8DPO today and gonna test on Sunday if AF doesn't show her ugly face!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you all!

Welcome! Good Luck testing!!! :)

:dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

welcome ella i am 9dpo today. momadonna how u feelng today any symptoms?


----------



## sarahbear398

Can I be added to your list? I'm 9DPO.


----------



## bbygurl719

i sarah im 9dpo too do u wanna b ttc/tww buddies>?


----------



## sarahbear398

bbygurl719 said:


> i sarah im 9dpo too do u wanna b ttc/tww buddies>?

Would love to. :flower:


----------



## sarahbear398

I'm going crazy waiting to test!


----------



## mamadonna

bbygurl719 said:


> welcome ella i am 9dpo today. momadonna how u feelng today any symptoms?

Hi,really sore boobs,but i found a lump on my nipple so think that's causing the pain,really bloated headaches on and off,and so tired,and certain foods are tasting foisty(sp) but it could all be in my head lol.how about you?


----------



## bbygurl719

a li nauseus, so boobs and thats it


----------



## daisyr21

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering if anyone is experiencing the same thing. I just noticed while I was sitting here on my bed watching a movie that I could really feel my heartbeat, I decided to count the rate and both times that I did it, it was 96. I work out regularly and my heart rate is usually in the low 60s. I don't feel out of breath or anything but I do feel like I just walked really fast or did something sudden. What do you guys think? Could it be a sign??


----------



## mamadonna

Raised heart rate is usually a sign cos ur heart is having to pump blood faster


----------



## hazeleyes1556

I'm 8 DPO today and I haven't really had much of an appetite, been tired...but that could also be just life.


I always have such a hard time telling the difference between PMS and Pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## stargazer01

sarahbear398 said:


> Can I be added to your list? I'm 9DPO.

Hi sarahbear! :wave: I would love to add you! Let me know what date you want to test, and I will add your name. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

14dpo...bfn and no af... .?? My boobs are sosore and i did have minor cramping today so i assumeaf is on her way bytomorrow.. :(


----------



## flower94

10dpo.. do these tests look pos to you?

https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/test1un.jpg
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/test1.jpg
Inverted:
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/Invert.jpg
Taken apart:
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/tokpartunedit.jpg


----------



## sarahbear398

stargazer01 said:


> sarahbear398 said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added to your list? I'm 9DPO.
> 
> Hi sarahbear! :wave: I would love to add you! Let me know what date you want to test, and I will add your name. :)Click to expand...

I'm going to test on the 20th :) hopefully it will be a BFP!


----------



## yellow11

flower94 said:


> 10dpo.. do these tests look pos to you?
> 
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/test1un.jpg
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/test1.jpg
> Inverted:
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/Invert.jpg
> Taken apart:
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/tokpartunedit.jpg

A bit blurry hun, hard to tell. Those blue tests are notorious for giving evap lines. Try again with a pink dye test if you can, even better a frer or a digi. 
Good luck hun, hope this is your bfp! Xxxx


----------



## Valentina.

Nikkilewis14 said:


> 14dpo...bfn and no af... .?? My boobs are sosore and i did have minor cramping today so i assumeaf is on her way bytomorrow.. :(

same situation with me sweetie :( I am all teary today


----------



## hope4bump

8dpo, bfn for me...also cervix are lower and I only have a 10 day LP so not very hopeful x


----------



## mamadonna

Bfn for me too


----------



## yellow11

Sorry mamadonna, hope4bump and Valentina. Bfn doesn't mean youre out yet though. Stay positive.
You're only out when :witch: arrives. 

Good luck ladies. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'd test again to make sure it's a BFP. Maybe it's a little early to get BFP girlies keep testing. 
Hows ur symtoms Ella?
Afm had a bit of cramping last night, sore back and up through the night for the loo again but I'm really doubting this cycle now thinking its maybe af on her way more thn a BFP. Xx


----------



## Ella

You're my testing buddy Cheryl so I forbid negative thoughts :haha: your symptoms sound promising hun :hugs:

Trying so hard not to symptom spot too much and get my hopes up but (TMI!) I'm still gassy and quite constipated which is really unusual for me... This is the fourth day of feeling like this now and last night/this morning I noticed my left boob is pretty sensitive?

FX'd for all of you girlies that got BFN that you just tested too early and will get your lovely BFP this cycle :dust:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Valentina. said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 14dpo...bfn and no af... .?? My boobs are sosore and i did have minor cramping today so i assumeaf is on her way bytomorrow.. :(
> 
> same situation with me sweetie :( I am all teary todayClick to expand...

Omggggg love your picture!!! I was very moody as well and irritable.. Def af coming! Fx its not but if she does come, gl next cycle!!


----------



## hope4bump

just wanted to spread some :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for all of us :)


----------



## CherylC3

Ella said:


> You're my testing buddy Cheryl so I forbid negative thoughts :haha: your symptoms sound promising hun :hugs:
> 
> Trying so hard not to symptom spot too much and get my hopes up but (TMI!) I'm still gassy and quite constipated which is really unusual for me... This is the fourth day of feeling like this now and last night/this morning I noticed my left boob is pretty sensitive?
> 
> FX'd for all of you girlies that got BFN that you just tested too early and will get your lovely BFP this cycle :dust:

U are right :happydance: let's be positive.. I'm still gassy too lol... I heard tht u can hav constipation or the runs as a symtom too....
I just can't wait to test I wish I cud jump into next week to see our BFps...:hugs:


----------



## Ella

CherylC3 said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> You're my testing buddy Cheryl so I forbid negative thoughts :haha: your symptoms sound promising hun :hugs:
> 
> Trying so hard not to symptom spot too much and get my hopes up but (TMI!) I'm still gassy and quite constipated which is really unusual for me... This is the fourth day of feeling like this now and last night/this morning I noticed my left boob is pretty sensitive?
> 
> FX'd for all of you girlies that got BFN that you just tested too early and will get your lovely BFP this cycle :dust:
> 
> U are right :happydance: let's be positive.. I'm still gassy too lol... I heard tht u can hav constipation or the runs as a symtom too....
> I just can't wait to test I wish I cud jump into next week to see our BFps...:hugs:Click to expand...

Positive all the wayy :wohoo: :hugs:

Do you know when you would be due? I'd be due 30th Dec!! New year baby! :D


----------



## CherylC3

I think tht wud be the same for me a new yr baby. This is my first cycle since mc so I don't kno exactly how they date pregnancys since ive not had af..x


----------



## babytime1

I'm out... Af arrived 6 days early, shocked and devastated. Suppose there's always next month!!x


----------



## sarahbear398

babytime1 said:


> I'm out... Af arrived 6 days early, shocked and devastated. Suppose there's always next month!!x

Sorry that :witch: showed her ugly face. Good luck on your next cycle! :dust:


----------



## Ella

babytime1 said:


> I'm out... Af arrived 6 days early, shocked and devastated. Suppose there's always next month!!x

So sorry AF got you this cycle :hugs:

FX'd for your BFP next cycle! :dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

im startig to get impatiant 10dpo today and not testing until missed af


----------



## mamadonna

I know what you mean,I'm totally impatient!although i have been testing the last couple of mornings


----------



## bbygurl719

i dont have any test so thats helping


----------



## mamadonna

Every month when i get disheartened with negative tests i keep saying to myself that next month i won't buy any,but for some reason i can't help myself


----------



## sarahbear398

I'm getting impatient too. I'm not testing yet though. I don't want to see that BFN. I rather have a glimpse of hope that I still can be pregnant. FX!


----------



## hope4bump

babytime1 said:


> I'm out... Af arrived 6 days early, shocked and devastated. Suppose there's always next month!!x

Are you sure it's AF and not IB? Do you temp, did you ovulate earlier? X


----------



## babytime1

I don't temp I just used ovulation pee stick. I ovulated 12 days ago. Thought it wa ib last night but now it looks more like af (having to wear a pad although it's not as heavy as usual). I'm never early, especially 6 days early. Gutted


----------



## babytime1

... Just thought I'd add that I'm still not cramping! This is the weirdest period I've ever had in my 11 years of menstrating!!


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> flower94 said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo.. do these tests look pos to you?
> 
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/test1un.jpg
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/test1.jpg
> Inverted:
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/Invert.jpg
> Taken apart:
> https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/tokpartunedit.jpg
> 
> A bit blurry hun, hard to tell. Those blue tests are notorious for giving evap lines. Try again with a pink dye test if you can, even better a frer or a digi.
> Good luck hun, hope this is your bfp! XxxxClick to expand...

I agree, try a frer! :)



babytime1 said:


> I'm out... Af arrived 6 days early, shocked and devastated. Suppose there's always next month!!x

I'm so sorry. :hugs: 
Come on over and join the testing thread for May. :) Link is in my sig. :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies,
may I join you? Af is due april 29th but I am testing april 30th


----------



## stargazer01

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey ladies,
> may I join you? Af is due april 29th but I am testing april 30th

Welcome! Good Luck testing! 
:dust:


----------



## Ready4Babe

May I join the thread? 

I am 1DPO and AF is due on the 30th...but the 29th is my birthday so I would love to test then and have a great bday gift! This is my 1st round of Clomid 50mg. I have PCOS and have also been taking Metformin 1500mg for about 2 years.


----------



## hazeleyes1556

UGHHHHHHHHHHHH I don't know if I'm going to be able to hold out until next week! I'm 9 DPO today and I want to test so bad! Good things the tests are in the DH car!


----------



## flower94

So.. took 2 FRER's today... both BFP!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

Woohoo that is excellent :) Congrats!!


----------



## sarahbear398

flower94 said:


> So.. took 2 FRER's today... both BFP!!!

Congrats! That's so exciting!


----------



## Ella

flower94 said:


> So.. took 2 FRER's today... both BFP!!!

Congratulations! :yipee:

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months! :D


----------



## bbygurl719

i want to test today but i dont think dh would let me lol


----------



## yellow11

flower94 said:


> So.. took 2 FRER's today... both BFP!!!

:happydance: congratulations hun, thats fantastic news.
xxxx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, have vomited all day today, I know it's way to early for m/s but it's nice to dream isn't it? Im 10dpo. Think it's the flu :( xxx


----------



## yellow11

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, have vomited all day today, I know it's way to early for m/s but it's nice to dream isn't it? Im 10dpo. Think it's the flu :( xxx

:hugs: hope you're ok. Fingers crossed for m/s, but if it is flu or a bug, hope you feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## rooster100

yellow11 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, have vomited all day today, I know it's way to early for m/s but it's nice to dream isn't it? Im 10dpo. Think it's the flu :( xxx
> 
> :hugs: hope you're ok. Fingers crossed for m/s, but if it is flu or a bug, hope you feel better soon. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks yellow! I had a temp and aches So I think it's a bug but if its morning sickness I would be delighted. I just think day 10 dpo is so early. They say it normally starts a 6 weeks xx


----------



## bruno2012

rooster100 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, have vomited all day today, I know it's way to early for m/s but it's nice to dream isn't it? Im 10dpo. Think it's the flu :( xxx
> 
> :hugs: hope you're ok. Fingers crossed for m/s, but if it is flu or a bug, hope you feel better soon. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks yellow! I had a temp and aches So I think it's a bug but if its morning sickness I would be delighted. I just think day 10 dpo is so early. They say it normally starts a 6 weeks xxClick to expand...

yeah thats quite early to be suffering from morning sickness hun, i was nearly sick in the car today, keep getting hot flushes and dizziness, urgh:( xxx


----------



## rooster100

bruno2012 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, have vomited all day today, I know it's way to early for m/s but it's nice to dream isn't it? Im 10dpo. Think it's the flu :( xxx
> 
> :hugs: hope you're ok. Fingers crossed for m/s, but if it is flu or a bug, hope you feel better soon. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks yellow! I had a temp and aches So I think it's a bug but if its morning sickness I would be delighted. I just think day 10 dpo is so early. They say it normally starts a 6 weeks xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah thats quite early to be suffering from morning sickness hun, i was nearly sick in the car today, keep getting hot flushes and dizziness, urgh:( xxxClick to expand...


Well fingers crossed for the two of us! How many dpo are you? X


----------



## trying4four

I'm out :cry: AF arrived today.
On to May.


----------



## babytime1

trying4four said:


> I'm out :cry: AF arrived today.
> On to May.

Me too.., sorry love!! See you in the may thread :) xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry trying4four


----------



## rooster100

trying4four said:


> I'm out :cry: AF arrived today.
> On to May.

:hugs:


----------



## sarahbear398

trying4four said:


> I'm out :cry: AF arrived today.
> On to May.

Sorry :( Hopefully you will have better luck on your next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## sarahbear398

babytime1 said:


> trying4four said:
> 
> 
> I'm out :cry: AF arrived today.
> On to May.
> 
> Me too.., sorry love!! See you in the may thread :) xxxxClick to expand...

Oh no! Sorry to hear! :( Hopefully you have better luck next cycle!! :hugs: I may see you in the may thread... still have a few days before AF is suppose to show.


----------



## mimi1979

Looks like I'm out too. The evil :witch: got me today :growlmad:. Onto next month.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Count me out.. AF CAME BOOO


----------



## stargazer01

flower94 said:


> So.. took 2 FRER's today... both BFP!!!

Congratulations!! :happydance: Best wishes for a sticky bean!!


----------



## stargazer01

Ready4Babe said:


> May I join the thread?
> 
> I am 1DPO and AF is due on the 30th...but the 29th is my birthday so I would love to test then and have a great bday gift! This is my 1st round of Clomid 50mg. I have PCOS and have also been taking Metformin 1500mg for about 2 years.

Welcome! Good Luck testing this month! 



rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, have vomited all day today, I know it's way to early for m/s but it's nice to dream isn't it? Im 10dpo. Think it's the flu :( xxx

I hope you feel better soon rooster! You never know, maybe you will get your bfp! :)



trying4four said:


> I'm out :cry: AF arrived today.
> On to May.

:hugs:



mimi1979 said:


> Looks like I'm out too. The evil :witch: got me today :growlmad:. Onto next month.

:hugs:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Count me out.. AF CAME BOOO

:hugs:

to the ladies that AF got, come join in on the May thread! There is a small group of us gathering there already. :) Link is in my sig.


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry to the girls that have gotten af


----------



## yellow11

Trying4four, mimi1979, nikkilewis14 
:hugs: so sorry the :witch: got you :flower:
hope next month is your lucky one, hope to see you in May.
:dust:
Xxxx


----------



## Ella

Sorry to you lovely ladies that got AF :hugs:

Hoping you all get your :bfp: next cycle! :dust:


----------



## Nekobasu

Hae everyone ! Im testing on the 21st  so far no sign of af


----------



## yellow11

Ella said:


> Sorry to you lovely ladies that got AF :hugs:
> 
> Hoping you all get your :bfp: next cycle! :dust:

:wave: hi Ella, see that you're 10dpo today. How's the symptoms going?
I've a good feeling about you... Lol :) xxx


----------



## Ella

yellow11 said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to you lovely ladies that got AF :hugs:
> 
> Hoping you all get your :bfp: next cycle! :dust:
> 
> :wave: hi Ella, see that you're 10dpo today. How's the symptoms going?
> I've a good feeling about you... Lol :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey :D aww thanks :hugs:

Still got a sensitive left boob... Slight twinges in stomach but accompanied by light pink CM when I wipe now so not feeling that optimistic :(

But positive mental attitude anyway - hopefully it's implantation FX'd :(

...I see you're about to Ov! FX'd this cycle :dust:


----------



## yellow11

Ella said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to you lovely ladies that got AF :hugs:
> 
> Hoping you all get your :bfp: next cycle! :dust:
> 
> :wave: hi Ella, see that you're 10dpo today. How's the symptoms going?
> I've a good feeling about you... Lol :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey :D aww thanks :hugs:
> 
> Still got a sensitive left boob... Slight twinges in stomach but accompanied by light pink CM when I wipe now so not feeling that optimistic :(
> 
> But positive mental attitude anyway - hopefully it's implantation FX'd :(
> 
> ...I see you're about to Ov! FX'd this cycle :dust:Click to expand...



Ohhh 10po, could def be implantation hun. :) let's hope so. 
Pma all the way.... I think I O'd 2 days ago. Confusing cycle. My opks are super light now :wacko: dunno what's up. Also hubby ill so not much bding this cycle. 
:dust:


----------



## Ella

Well I'm out... Wanted PMA to turn my CM into implantation but I knew deep down it was the :witch: and she's definitely here. :(

Looks like I'm now on a 28 day cycle... On to the next!

Good luck to all you ladies still in for April... Hope you all get your lovely :bfp:s! :dust:


----------



## flower94

I think I implanted 9 or 10dpo.. I woke up in middle of night and had sharp stabbing pains for like.. an hour.. a day later I got a positive pregnancy test!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all 11 dpo today but im starting to think im 12dpo cuz my af is due on the 20th. as for symptoms been nausous after eating but hungry more often. had heartburn last night n the only other time i had heartburn was in 1st tri with my daughter. im bloated n cant wait to test and i hope i get my :bfp:


----------



## hope4bump

hi everybody. thought i'd just let you know I got my two pink lines on a frer today :) 9dpo ...thanks to all who helped to keep me sane throughout a 60+ day cycle xx early days but i am just so happy. sending :dust: to all you lovely ladies still waiting on those two lines xx


----------



## foxiechick1

hope4bump said:


> hi everybody. thought i'd just let you know I got my two pink lines on a frer today :) 9dpo ...thanks to all who helped to keep me sane throughout a 60+ day cycle xx early days but i am just so happy. sending :dust: to all you lovely ladies still waiting on those two lines xx

Congratulations! That is fantastic! Happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## mama31

I tested this morning (12 dpo) and have a :bfp: ! Thank you all for your support. We are SO excited!


----------



## yellow11

Ella said:


> Well I'm out... Wanted PMA to turn my CM into implantation but I knew deep down it was the :witch: and she's definitely here. :(
> 
> Looks like I'm now on a 28 day cycle... On to the next!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies still in for April... Hope you all get your lovely :bfp:s! :dust:

:hugs: massive :hug: hun....
So sorry, hope you get your bfp next month. I had a really good feeling too :(
So sorry.... :flower:


----------



## yellow11

hope4bump said:


> hi everybody. thought i'd just let you know I got my two pink lines on a frer today :) 9dpo ...thanks to all who helped to keep me sane throughout a 60+ day cycle xx early days but i am just so happy. sending :dust: to all you lovely ladies still waiting on those two lines xx

Fantastic :happydance: congratulations, so happy for you. Xxxxx


----------



## yellow11

mama31 said:


> I tested this morning (12 dpo) and have a :bfp: ! Thank you all for your support. We are SO excited!

:happydance: another :bfp: congratulations. Healthy and happy 9 months. Xxx


----------



## sarahbear398

Well I couldn't wait anymore to test so I tested this morning. I got a BFN :( but I'm only 11 DPO so I'm still hopeful. Congrats to the ladies who got BFP's!! And I hope the ladies that got AF get their BFP's in May!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Ella boo that's crap we'll it's next cycle then....

Flower... Hope4bump and mama congrats I'm on 9dpo was goin to do a ic hpt tomoro is 10dpo too early?? What were your symtoms and how early did u test?xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations on the new :bfp:


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz to all the :bfp:'s i want to test today bu gota talk huby into it lol. i noticed when i was taking a bath that i have white spots on my nipples. i had i when i was pregnan with ella and when i was breastfeeding ut i havent breastfed her since a month old and i dont remembering them still beinglike that!!


----------



## Ella

Congratulations to todays :bfp: ladies! :wohoo:


----------



## CherylC3

bbygurl719 said:


> congratz to all the :bfp:'s i want to test today bu gota talk huby into it lol. i noticed when i was taking a bath that i have white spots on my nipples. i had i when i was pregnan with ella and when i was breastfeeding ut i havent breastfed her since a month old and i dont remembering them still beinglike that!!

Hey tht sounds promising I had tht last time too. Xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

i hope so i got my fingers crossed


----------



## stargazer01

Nekobasu said:


> Hae everyone ! Im testing on the 21st  so far no sign of af

Welcome Nekobasu!! Good Luck testing! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Ella said:


> Well I'm out... Wanted PMA to turn my CM into implantation but I knew deep down it was the :witch: and she's definitely here. :(
> 
> Looks like I'm now on a 28 day cycle... On to the next!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies still in for April... Hope you all get your lovely :bfp:s! :dust:

Sorry to hear. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

hope4bump said:


> hi everybody. thought i'd just let you know I got my two pink lines on a frer today :) 9dpo ...thanks to all who helped to keep me sane throughout a 60+ day cycle xx early days but i am just so happy. sending :dust: to all you lovely ladies still waiting on those two lines xx

Sooo excited for you! Congratulations! :woohoo: 
I was really hoping things would work out for you this cycle! :)


----------



## stargazer01

mama31 said:


> I tested this morning (12 dpo) and have a :bfp: ! Thank you all for your support. We are SO excited!

Congratulations! :happydance:
Best wishes for a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## hope4bump

stargazer01 said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> hi everybody. thought i'd just let you know I got my two pink lines on a frer today :) 9dpo ...thanks to all who helped to keep me sane throughout a 60+ day cycle xx early days but i am just so happy. sending :dust: to all you lovely ladies still waiting on those two lines xx
> 
> Sooo excited for you! Congratulations! :woohoo:
> I was really hoping things would work out for you this cycle! :)Click to expand...

Thank you. Hope this is your cycle :dust: xx


----------



## daisyr21

feeling a little down:nope: I am 11dpo and I tested with firt morning urine with an Answer test and it was BFN, About an hour ago I tested with a FRES and it was a BFN too :cry: AF isn't due till this weekend, so I guess technically I'm not out but it is still dissapointing to see the BFNs. I'm still having nausea, pulling/cramping feelings and then today my boobs are hurting on the outside of them like closer to the armpit, like it is a dull ache and I just want to press them and massage them :haha: Will test again on Friday since on Saturday we are supposed to go to the beach with my inlaws. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## bbygurl719

im 11dpo today too n got a :bfn: :( but af due friday so just gunna wait n see what happens from now on n not going to test again for a bit


----------



## mamadonna

Ur not out yet girls by any means,some tests don't show positively till af is due or even late!


----------



## Valentina.

Congratulations to those who got your bfp!! So happy for you!!!

Well my af is 2 days late, did a pregnancy test that detects 10mlu (or how you write it) on 13dpo and got a bfn

No sign of af and well all i want to do today is crying :( and have those strange feelings all over my uterus and ovaries....

don't want to go for a blood test dont want the nurse to call once again and say i am sorry is negative :(


----------



## hope4bump

Valentina. said:


> Congratulations to those who got your bfp!! So happy for you!!!
> 
> Well my af is 2 days late, did a pregnancy test that detects 10mlu (or how you write it) on 13dpo and got a bfn
> 
> No sign of af and well all i want to do today is crying :( and have those strange feelings all over my uterus and ovaries....
> 
> don't want to go for a blood test dont want the nurse to call once again and say i am sorry is negative :(

:hug: fx'd for you. dont give up hope..give it another day or two and test again, some peoples Hcg levels rise slower... :dust: coming your way x


----------



## yellow11

Valentina. said:


> Congratulations to those who got your bfp!! So happy for you!!!
> 
> Well my af is 2 days late, did a pregnancy test that detects 10mlu (or how you write it) on 13dpo and got a bfn
> 
> No sign of af and well all i want to do today is crying :( and have those strange feelings all over my uterus and ovaries....
> 
> don't want to go for a blood test dont want the nurse to call once again and say i am sorry is negative :(

:hugs: dont worry hun, its not over till af arrives
fingers crossed for your bfp, good luck sweetie :kiss:


----------



## 28329

Hi stargazer. Can you add an angel to the list please? We lost our apple seed at 5+2. Ignore my tickers, I can't edit my signature.


----------



## yellow11

28329 said:


> Hi stargazer. Can you add an angel to the list please? We lost our apple seed at 5+2. Ignore my tickers, I can't edit my signature.

aww sweetie, Mssive :hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
so so sorry, hope youre ok.
im here if you wanna chat / vent whatever. so sorry again hun,
xxxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Ah I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Hi stargazer. Can you add an angel to the list please? We lost our apple seed at 5+2. Ignore my tickers, I can't edit my signature.

I'm so, so sorry for you :hugs: I will add angel for you, I had wanted to wait until I got the ok from you to do that. 
Again, so, so sorry. 
:hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

28329 said:


> Hi stargazer. Can you add an angel to the list please? We lost our apple seed at 5+2. Ignore my tickers, I can't edit my signature.

:hug: so sorry xxx


----------



## salazjm218

April 30th is my day to test. . .i never wished a month would end so quickly lol


----------



## salazjm218

28329 said:


> Hi stargazer. Can you add an angel to the list please? We lost our apple seed at 5+2. Ignore my tickers, I can't edit my signature.

I'm deeply sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family :hugs: :flow:


----------



## stargazer01

salazjm218 said:


> April 30th is my day to test. . .i never wished a month would end so quickly lol

Welcome and good luck! :)


----------



## 28329

Thank you ladies. I feel so lost. I'm now on cd 7 but should be 6+1. This is my 3rd loss in 9 months. With DF's low sperm count I didn't think it would ever happen. Now I'm thinking maybe I have the problem. I'm going to the doctors to see what they recommend.


----------



## stargazer01

28329 said:


> Thank you ladies. I feel so lost. I'm now on cd 7 but should be 6+1. This is my 3rd loss in 9 months. With DF's low sperm count I didn't think it would ever happen. Now I'm thinking maybe I have the problem. I'm going to the doctors to see what they recommend.

I hope they have the answers you need. :hugs:


----------



## salazjm218

Good luck to all the lovely ladies on this post. Hope we all get :bfp:


----------



## CherylC3

Hi I out the :witch: got me :(


----------



## mamadonna

Ah I'm so sorry


----------



## yellow11

So sorry Cheryl. :hugs: xx


----------



## hope4bump

Sorry Cheryl :hug:


----------



## Ella

28329 said:


> Hi stargazer. Can you add an angel to the list please? We lost our apple seed at 5+2. Ignore my tickers, I can't edit my signature.

So sorry for your loss :( :hugs:



Cheryl - Really sorry the :witch: got you too hun, FX'd we both get our BFP in May! :dust:


----------



## rainydays9

28329 said:


> Thank you ladies. I feel so lost. I'm now on cd 7 but should be 6+1. This is my 3rd loss in 9 months. With DF's low sperm count I didn't think it would ever happen. Now I'm thinking maybe I have the problem. I'm going to the doctors to see what they recommend.

:hugs: to you
Same happened to me but on the 10th April :cry:
Also felt lost but decided to get straight on with trying again
Hopefully should ovulate friday
Hope you are feeling ok:flower:


----------



## bruno2012

have any of you girls bought tests of the internet? i have a growing bump, ordered some and will test as soon as they arrive xxx


----------



## stargazer01

CherylC3 said:


> Hi I out the :witch: got me :(

Sorry Cheryl :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

bruno2012 said:


> have any of you girls bought tests of the internet? i have a growing bump, ordered some and will test as soon as they arrive xxx

I bought some off of Amazon once, it did save money, but I'm trying not to test early this time. Having all those tests around the house was too tempting for me! I'm going to wait until a few days after af is due this time. It's so hard getting bfn's. 

Good Luck to you! I hope you get your bfp this cycle!

:dust:


----------



## yellow11

bruno2012 said:


> have any of you girls bought tests of the internet? i have a growing bump, ordered some and will test as soon as they arrive xxx

I've used opk and hpt from eBay.
I've yet to get a bfp on the hpt but they seem to do the trick. Good way at saving money if you're a peeaholic like I am :blush:
Depending on the time of the month I'm either peeing on opks or hpts :haha:


----------



## yellow11

bruno2012 said:


> have any of you girls bought tests of the internet? i have a growing bump, ordered some and will test as soon as they arrive xxx

I've used opk and hpt from eBay.
I've yet to get a bfp on the hpt but they seem to do the trick. Good way at saving money if you're a peeaholic like I am :blush:
Depending on the time of the month I'm either peeing on opks or hpts :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

So i posted yesterday hat me n dh decieded to tes yesterda at 11dpo and got a :bfn:. Well we decided now to see if the witch shows her face 2morrow when its due!! and if it doesnt we r ot going to test. We go on vacation on april 27th to go to disney world and universal studios. we will coming back May 5th. so if i dont get my period at all from now until than we will know whats up and go to the health department n get tested so we canjust go ahead n get our proof!!


----------



## lxb

gluck bbygurl~~ :dust:


----------



## sarahbear398

bbygurl719 said:


> So i posted yesterday hat me n dh decieded to tes yesterda at 11dpo and got a :bfn:. Well we decided now to see if the witch shows her face 2morrow when its due!! and if it doesnt we r ot going to test. We go on vacation on april 27th to go to disney world and universal studios. we will coming back May 5th. so if i dont get my period at all from now until than we will know whats up and go to the health department n get tested so we canjust go ahead n get our proof!!

Hopefully you will get your BFP! Have fun at Disney World and Universal Studios! Try to just have a fun vacation and try not to worry! Keep us updated when you get back!! :)
:dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you that my plan just to have fun and enjoy the rides stuff bu hopefully te witch doesnt show up. ive had no signs of it today and im due for it tomorrow!! and i definatly will keep u guys updated!!


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck bby


----------



## bbygurl719

ty


----------



## sarahbear398

I think I'm having some pregnancy symptoms. I'm trying to not symptom spot but I noticed today that I have bright blue veins across my bbs, I've been having slight cramping but its not like af cramps, also been craving food I normally don't like, having hot flashes and night sweats, incredibly tired, bloated, gasy and just over all not feeling normal. So am I just over thinking these symptoms or could they be pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## stargazer01

sarahbear398 said:


> I think I'm having some pregnancy symptoms. I'm trying to not symptom spot but I noticed today that I have bright blue veins across my bbs, I've been having slight cramping but its not like af cramps, also been craving food I normally don't like, having hot flashes and night sweats, incredibly tired, bloated, gasy and just over all not feeling normal. So am I just over thinking these symptoms or could they be pregnancy symptoms?

Sounds very promising! Best wishes for your bfp!


----------



## hoping23

Hi stargazer.... I got knocked out with my test on the 2nd, but im scheduled to go in for a blood test on the 30th. I had my 2nd iui on the 14th..... I'll probably test on the 28th.... ;)..... But i guess add me in for the 30th.

Thanks..hope everyone is well.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all no sign of the witch yet ut its still early in the day its noon here. so just waiting and seeing what happens!!


----------



## mamadonna

Fingers crossed for you bby


----------



## stargazer01

hoping23 said:


> Hi stargazer.... I got knocked out with my test on the 2nd, but im scheduled to go in for a blood test on the 30th. I had my 2nd iui on the 14th..... I'll probably test on the 28th.... ;)..... But i guess add me in for the 30th.
> 
> Thanks..hope everyone is well.

Good Luck testing on the 30th! 
:dust:


----------



## Valentina.

Well af showed up last night 3 days late :(

Good luck ladies!


----------



## FlowerPower11

Hey am I too late join in? I didn't see this before!! 
AF due on the 26th but I cannot test that day lol don't ask why, so I'll be testing 28th if still no AF. 
OMG keep your fingers crossed for me, sincerely wishing all you ladies all the luck in the world. I'll be totally gutted if I don't get BFP but it will lovely to know that some others out there who have been patiently waiting will get that feeling of ecstasy from a BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

FlowerPower11 said:


> Hey am I too late join in? I didn't see this before!!
> AF due on the 26th but I cannot test that day lol don't ask why, so I'll be testing 28th if still no AF.
> OMG keep your fingers crossed for me, sincerely wishing all you ladies all the luck in the world. I'll be totally gutted if I don't get BFP but it will lovely to know that some others out there who have been patiently waiting will get that feeling of ecstasy from a BFP!!! :happydance:

Nope, you are not too late! Welcome, glad you could join us! :) Good Luck with testing.

:dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

7:20 n af still hasnt showed


----------



## mamadonna

Exciting stuff bby


----------



## FlowerPower11

Grrr never thought I'd be so sad to not have sore bbs anymore, woke up this morning and apart from tight achy back I don't feel any different and starting to feel a bit like I'm out this month....too early to say I know...anyone else had NO symptoms and still got BFP??? 
Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## twinklebub

Well I am out - nobig surprise, onto next month. Congrats to all the bfp's


----------



## sugarstar84

Hello All! AF expected on the 26th!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all it is officially 4/22 n still havent got the witch and my back hurts like HELL!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Have you tested again?


----------



## Nekobasu

I got a bfn but no sign of af YET


----------



## mamadonna

I'm the same af is usually here to greet me on a Sunday mornin but nothing yet,and a negative test


----------



## Old Bear

Can I join this? Ill be testing on the 29th! AF due then or 30th, so if I am testing early itll only be by one day.

I am symptom spotting terribly, but also think Im probably creating these symptoms as i cant stop thinking about it!

Good luck to everyone testing!


----------



## rooster100

as normal im out :( x


----------



## onebumpplease

rooster100 said:


> as normal im out :( x

:hugs: :hugs:

me too Rooster, don't know where I'm getting the strength for another round of this, when it feels inevitable that I'm not going to manage it.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

FlowerPower11 said:


> Grrr never thought I'd be so sad to not have sore bbs anymore, woke up this morning and apart from tight achy back I don't feel any different and starting to feel a bit like I'm out this month....too early to say I know...anyone else had NO symptoms and still got BFP???
> Baby dust to all! :dust:

Yep! had no symptoms and BFNs. Did a test out of habit the day AF was due and it was positive. Still shocked - I was so convinced i was out (last time i had a number of symptoms) i had a few drinks a few days before i got my BFP! I was also REALLY cramping on the lead up and thought it was going to be a heavy month.


----------



## sarahbear398

I'm out :( got af this morning.


----------



## bbygurl719

no i havent tested n dont plan on it until monday the 7th of may. i got a disney vacation i leave for on the 27th and just want to enjoy it w/ my family if i havent got the witch by than me and dh r gunna go to the health department to get tested


----------



## mamadonna

Ah i would love to go to Disney x


----------



## shellyt

My period due this Thursday, wonderng when I should test? xx


----------



## FlowerPower11

shellyt said:


> My period due this Thursday, wonderng when I should test? xx

Ooooh SheelyT I'm the same! I cannot test thursday, can't explain but wont get a chance. If no AF by saturday then I'm doing it then.
That said...I don't think its gonna be my month....:nope:
Good luck and let us know how you get on!!
xxxx


----------



## FlowerPower11

sarahbear398 said:


> I'm out :( got af this morning.

:hugs:
Sorry to hear that...fingers crossed for next month.
xxx


----------



## FlowerPower11

WelshOneEmma said:


> FlowerPower11 said:
> 
> 
> Grrr never thought I'd be so sad to not have sore bbs anymore, woke up this morning and apart from tight achy back I don't feel any different and starting to feel a bit like I'm out this month....too early to say I know...anyone else had NO symptoms and still got BFP???
> Baby dust to all! :dust:
> 
> Yep! had no symptoms and BFNs. Did a test out of habit the day AF was due and it was positive. Still shocked - I was so convinced i was out (last time i had a number of symptoms) i had a few drinks a few days before i got my BFP! I was also REALLY cramping on the lead up and thought it was going to be a heavy month.Click to expand...

OMG congratulations thats wonderful news and oh wow yeah I can imagine wot a shock if you had already has a few BFN's....! I got really bad cramps last night when I went to bed and was convinced AF coming early (due in 4 days) but then they've stopped so dunno what to think. Thanks for that though I guess theres still hope!
xxx


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: to the ladies that the :witch: came to visit.
twinklebub, rooster100, onebumpplease, sarahbear398

Welcome to the new testers. :)
sugarstar84, Old Bear


----------



## isela

Iam out the :witch: show her ugly face :growlmad:


----------



## daisyr21

Im out too.. AF showed up right on time yesterday


----------



## WelshOneEmma

FlowerPower11 said:


> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerPower11 said:
> 
> 
> Grrr never thought I'd be so sad to not have sore bbs anymore, woke up this morning and apart from tight achy back I don't feel any different and starting to feel a bit like I'm out this month....too early to say I know...anyone else had NO symptoms and still got BFP???
> Baby dust to all! :dust:
> 
> Yep! had no symptoms and BFNs. Did a test out of habit the day AF was due and it was positive. Still shocked - I was so convinced i was out (last time i had a number of symptoms) i had a few drinks a few days before i got my BFP! I was also REALLY cramping on the lead up and thought it was going to be a heavy month.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG congratulations thats wonderful news and oh wow yeah I can imagine wot a shock if you had already has a few BFN's....! I got really bad cramps last night when I went to bed and was convinced AF coming early (due in 4 days) but then they've stopped so dunno what to think. Thanks for that though I guess theres still hope!
> xxxClick to expand...

I still keep doing tests to make sure - it still doesn't feel real as still no symptoms yet. Have had bloods done by the Dr and have an appointment at the end of the week. Still think he's going to tell me i was wrong! I guess its due to the miscarriage, but its hard to get your head around NO symptoms and a BFP! Mind you, when my sister had her second she hadn't been tracking her periods, had no symptoms. Was going on a girlie holiday so tried to work out of she was due on and realised she was 2 months late!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all sorry who the witch got and wow 2 months lol. today i am 4 days late!! got my fxd


----------



## lxb

bbygurl719 said:


> hey all sorry who the witch got and wow 2 months lol. today i am 4 days late!! got my fxd

great sign! :thumbup:


----------



## FlowerPower11

bbygurl719 said:


> hey all sorry who the witch got and wow 2 months lol. today i am 4 days late!! got my fxd

Wow you're so patient!!! I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## FlowerPower11

WelshOneEmma said:


> FlowerPower11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerPower11 said:
> 
> 
> Grrr never thought I'd be so sad to not have sore bbs anymore, woke up this morning and apart from tight achy back I don't feel any different and starting to feel a bit like I'm out this month....too early to say I know...anyone else had NO symptoms and still got BFP???
> Baby dust to all! :dust:
> 
> Yep! had no symptoms and BFNs. Did a test out of habit the day AF was due and it was positive. Still shocked - I was so convinced i was out (last time i had a number of symptoms) i had a few drinks a few days before i got my BFP! I was also REALLY cramping on the lead up and thought it was going to be a heavy month.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG congratulations thats wonderful news and oh wow yeah I can imagine wot a shock if you had already has a few BFN's....! I got really bad cramps last night when I went to bed and was convinced AF coming early (due in 4 days) but then they've stopped so dunno what to think. Thanks for that though I guess theres still hope!
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I still keep doing tests to make sure - it still doesn't feel real as still no symptoms yet. Have had bloods done by the Dr and have an appointment at the end of the week. Still think he's going to tell me i was wrong! I guess its due to the miscarriage, but its hard to get your head around NO symptoms and a BFP! Mind you, when my sister had her second she hadn't been tracking her periods, had no symptoms. Was going on a girlie holiday so tried to work out of she was due on and realised she was 2 months late!Click to expand...

Can completely understand that but be positive! Someone I knew got Faint BFP on day AF due and that was it, didn't test again, just booked in at dr's and now approaching 3 month scan! They're glowing and I cannot wait to know what that feels like!! Oooh gd luck for a happy healthy 9months!xx


----------



## FlowerPower11

daisyr21 said:


> Im out too.. AF showed up right on time yesterday

:hugs: Sorry hun - fingers crossed for next cycle!!xx


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: to isela & daisyr21. 
When you are ready, come join the May thread. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all i wasnt patien anymore went n got tested today and got my :bfp: first month ttc and did im in utter totally shock


----------



## lxb

bbygurl719 said:


> hey all i wasnt patien anymore went n got tested today and got my :bfp: first month ttc and did im in utter totally shock

wow... congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

ty


----------



## Ready4Babe

So I am currently 7dpo. I went in on Friday to get my 21 day progesterone test done (CD21 was going to be on Saturday). I got my results back today. Even though I was only 4 dpo my level was 24.7! :thumbup: Super excited!!! This is my first month on clomid 50mg! I guess I need to add that I wasn't ovulating at all before clomid!! So now I just have to finish out the rest of my 2ww! This is absolutely torture!! I just have a feeling this is the month though!! and my doctor has been so sure this whole time that it would only take him 1 month to get me pregnant!! Only a couple more days to wait!!!


----------



## tgurl7177

Can you add me to the 28th please =)


----------



## sarahbear398

bbygurl719 said:


> hey all i wasnt patien anymore went n got tested today and got my :bfp: first month ttc and did im in utter totally shock

Congrats! That's so exciting!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank u n yes it is i still cant wrap my head around it


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations bby 

afm I'm out for April


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations bbygurl!! :happydance:
You can have a fantastic time on holiday now without worrying that af is gonna shoe.
Congrats again. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxxx


----------



## cherrylee

I am new to this and in! Testing on April27th :)


----------



## Redhead84

Can I join please?

AF should have arrived between 3 and 5 days ago (depending on my normal cycles) and hasn't... 

I may be being silly but I'm utterly terrified to take a test. Me and my OH have been trying for nearly a year now and we've had nothing but those horrible stark white spaces and just don't to feel disappointed again.

If AF doesn't show her head today though I promise I'll do it tonight or tomorrow.

Congrats to all the BFP ladies, commiserations to all those that are onto next month :dust:


----------



## curleymumma

hi ladies,
When i wake up tomorrow i will be cd31- and 14dpo- on my 2nd round of clomid, i have been quite hopeful but today i got an evap, which ive never had before, so i assume thats a bfn- and now i feel the abdominal tenderness that comes before AF- im pretty sure ill wake up with an unpleasant visitor... fingers crossed for me gals!


----------



## Redhead84

Redhead84 said:


> Can I join please?
> 
> AF should have arrived between 3 and 5 days ago (depending on my normal cycles) and hasn't...
> 
> I may be being silly but I'm utterly terrified to take a test. Me and my OH have been trying for nearly a year now and we've had nothing but those horrible stark white spaces and just don't to feel disappointed again.
> 
> If AF doesn't show her head today though I promise I'll do it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP ladies, commiserations to all those that are onto next month :dust:

I gave in, couldn't take it anymore, and guess what... I got my :bfp: !!!

I can't believe it...trying to stay calm but :happydance: !!!!


----------



## Nekobasu

Congrats!!! xx =D . I have a feeling im out but no af yet ... Testing again tomorrow


----------



## sugarstar84

CONGRATS!!! to all the BFP!!! woohoo! ALL the ttc ladies for may--FXed! :) :) :) :dust:


I'm out by the way! AF showed up at my door. Butthead.


----------



## bbygurl719

ty u all and yay yellow i was so afraid i would get th itch when i was walking around disney lol


----------



## stargazer01

bbygurl719 said:


> hey all i wasnt patien anymore went n got tested today and got my :bfp: first month ttc and did im in utter totally shock

Congratulations!!! It's nice to add another bfp! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

tgurl7177 said:


> Can you add me to the 28th please =)

Good Luck! :) 



mamadonna said:


> Congratulations bby
> 
> afm I'm out for April

:hugs:



curleymumma said:


> hi ladies,
> When i wake up tomorrow i will be cd31- and 14dpo- on my 2nd round of clomid, i have been quite hopeful but today i got an evap, which ive never had before, so i assume thats a bfn- and now i feel the abdominal tenderness that comes before AF- im pretty sure ill wake up with an unpleasant visitor... fingers crossed for me gals!

I've been hearing alot that pregnancy symptoms are very much like af symptoms. Good Luck to you! :)



Redhead84 said:


> Redhead84 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please?
> 
> AF should have arrived between 3 and 5 days ago (depending on my normal cycles) and hasn't...
> 
> I may be being silly but I'm utterly terrified to take a test. Me and my OH have been trying for nearly a year now and we've had nothing but those horrible stark white spaces and just don't to feel disappointed again.
> 
> If AF doesn't show her head today though I promise I'll do it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP ladies, commiserations to all those that are onto next month :dust:
> 
> I gave in, couldn't take it anymore, and guess what... I got my :bfp: !!!
> 
> I can't believe it...trying to stay calm but :happydance: !!!!Click to expand...

Congrats! :happydance:



sugarstar84 said:


> CONGRATS!!! to all the BFP!!! woohoo! ALL the ttc ladies for may--FXed! :) :) :) :dust:
> 
> 
> I'm out by the way! AF showed up at my door. Butthead.

:hugs:


----------



## FlowerPower11

Congrats to the recent BFP's they are inspiring stories and gd luck for a happy healthy 9 months!

REALLY confused as got LOADS of creamy CM today which kind of took me by surprise, sorry tmi but enough to make it feel like I'd leaked through my trousers :-( but different websites say different things and apparently it can get like his just before AF so is not a sign? I'm sure its more than usual.
Dunno what to think!
4 days til testing.
x


----------



## Redhead84

FlowerPower11 said:


> Congrats to the recent BFP's they are inspiring stories and gd luck for a happy healthy 9 months!
> 
> REALLY confused as got LOADS of creamy CM today which kind of took me by surprise, sorry tmi but enough to make it feel like I'd leaked through my trousers :-( but different websites say different things and apparently it can get like his just before AF so is not a sign? I'm sure its more than usual.
> Dunno what to think!
> 4 days til testing.
> x

I'm getting quite a lot of CM, enough to make me keep checking that this isn't all a dream and AF has arrived.

I have also been aware of more mild cramping than I usually get before AF, but other than that I feel normal so far, not the multitude of symptoms others seem to get!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for 
you.. Lets hope it's a great sign!!


----------



## tgurl7177

Feeling defeated tested last night and this am and both bfns ad due tomorrow


----------



## stargazer01

tgurl7177 said:


> Feeling defeated tested last night and this am and both bfns ad due tomorrow

:hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

:witch: flew in this a.m......:cry:.....


----------



## stargazer01

curleymumma said:


> :witch: flew in this a.m......:cry:.....

:hugs: so sorry


----------



## curleymumma

of to gyne this am to tweak the fertiltiy plan, and some drugs, up some drugs, hopefully up the observation a little too...fingers XX


----------



## smacklefoot

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's early and I am in complete and utter shock but here's my test...hoping this is a sticky baby!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff425/smacklefoot/digitest.jpg


----------



## curleymumma

smacklefoot said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It's early and I am in complete and utter shock but here's my test...hoping this is a sticky baby!
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff425/smacklefoot/digitest.jpg

AWSOME! Congrats, so good- FX XXX


----------



## Redhead84

smacklefoot said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It's early and I am in complete and utter shock but here's my test...hoping this is a sticky baby!
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff425/smacklefoot/digitest.jpg

congratulations!


----------



## bellaem

Hi Ladies!:flower:
I haven't been on BnB in so long! I've missed it. I was getting quite cynical for a while because every month was a BFN and OH and I stopped actively trying (more like NTNP). We are now approaching 1 year TTC.
Anyways.
I was due for my AF yesterday...well last cycle was only 29 days and it is usually 30 so if I go with 30 days it would have been yesterday. I normally get very sore BB's about 7 days before AF which I thought was quite odd when they weren't sore until 2 days ago. Also, I normally get bad cramps starting a day or two before AF...and I didn't (and still don't now). I normally start my AF heavy and the only thing I've seen is a little bit (very very light) of brown spotting yesterday evening and then overnight into today it is a watery pinkish/red (not extremely light but still light). My BB's are still sore which normally goes away for me as soon as I start bleeding. Also, I've been INCREDIBLY nauseous. I threw up yesterday and have been having heartburn and nausea throughout the day for the last 3 days. 
Also, yesterday I had the same "wet pants" phenomenon being described by previous posters. I was researching that "symptom" yesterday because I had that feeling all day before my very very light spotting.
Right now I have a terrible backache but still no AF cramps.
I don't have any PG tests and have to wait until this evening to get to a store and get one. 
Think I have a chance still?
I don't want to get my hopes up since I have technically started bleeding but everything just seems so weird this cycle....something doesn't seem right. Plus if I'm not preggo I must have some serious digestive problem going on.:dohh:

Congrats on the BFP, smacklefoot!!! I'm so happy for you!:flower:


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey Ladies!! I tested yesterday at 10 dpo and got my :bfp: !!!! We are so excited!! 1st round of 50mg clomid!! I can't believe it worked!!


----------



## bellaem

Ready4Babe said:


> Hey Ladies!! I tested yesterday at 10 dpo and got my :bfp: !!!! We are so excited!! 1st round of 50mg clomid!! I can't believe it worked!!

CONGRATULATIONS!:flower:


----------



## lxb

smacklefoot said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It's early and I am in complete and utter shock but here's my test...hoping this is a sticky baby!
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff425/smacklefoot/digitest.jpg

CONGRATS SMACKLEFOOT!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm 99.9% sure I won't be ur bump buddies~~~ :cry:


----------



## FlowerPower11

AF arrived yesterday right on time :cry:
OH been lovely and reassuring though that it will happen for us, it will just take time.
We've agreed to take steps to better take care of ourselves (not that we're hiedously unhealthy anyways!) just to see if it will help things.
Lovely to see so many BFP's though - reminds me to have faith that it will happen one day! 
xxxx


----------



## MamfaJane

I finally caved and did an EHPT today at 12 DPO, unfortunately we only have blue dye EHPT's here in South Africa but I think I may have my BFP :) Is this a BFP or a BFN? 
https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii524/MamfaJane/BFP.jpg


----------



## shellyt

:witch: appeared today.... gutted! really thought I was! xx


----------



## yellow11

MamfaJane said:


> I finally caved and did an EHPT today at 12 DPO, unfortunately we only have blue dye EHPT's here in South Africa but I think I may have my BFP :) Is this a BFP or a BFN?
> https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii524/MamfaJane/BFP.jpg

Looks like a bfp to me hun, but those blue dyes are horrible for evap lines. 
Hope its a bfp hun. 
Can you can get a digi hun?


----------



## MamfaJane

yellow11 said:


> Looks like a bfp to me hun, but those blue dyes are horrible for evap lines.
> Hope its a bfp hun.
> Can you can get a digi hun?

I have a Clear Blue Digi - which I'll try on Sunday :) Didn't want to use it unless there was a chance :)


----------



## yellow11

MamfaJane said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a bfp to me hun, but those blue dyes are horrible for evap lines.
> Hope its a bfp hun.
> Can you can get a digi hun?
> 
> I have a Clear Blue Digi - which I'll try on Sunday :) Didn't want to use it unless there was a chance :)Click to expand...

:test: 
I'd def try the digi, it does look like a good line though. Fxed for you xxxxx


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations to smacklefoot and Ready4Babe!!! I was only off bnb for one day and see 2 lovely bfp's when I got back!! :) :) Best wishes to you both!!

bellaem - sounds like you need to :test: ASAP!!! I think you may get your bfp!! Keep us updated! :)

FlowerPower11 - It will happen! New cycle = Brand new chance to make it happen!! 

mamafaJane - Looks positive to me!!! Try your digi!!!

Shellyt - :hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

shellyt said:


> :witch: appeared today.... gutted! really thought I was! xx

i know what you mean, she flew in on me the other night, we will g the next round together!


----------



## curleymumma

FlowerPower11 said:


> AF arrived yesterday right on time :cry:
> OH been lovely and reassuring though that it will happen for us, it will just take time.
> We've agreed to take steps to better take care of ourselves (not that we're hiedously unhealthy anyways!) just to see if it will help things.
> Lovely to see so many BFP's though - reminds me to have faith that it will happen one day!
> xxxx

ahhhh, its a bloody bugger! We will send each o ther streingth for the next round!


----------



## bellaem

stargazer01 said:


> bellaem - sounds like you need to :test: ASAP!!! I think you may get your bfp!! Keep us updated! :)

Thanks for responding-I feel like I've been getting lost in here lately:haha:
Just waiting here patiently (yeah right!:haha:) for OH to come home with a test.
Hoping this is it!


----------



## curleymumma

bellaem said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> bellaem - sounds like you need to :test: ASAP!!! I think you may get your bfp!! Keep us updated! :)
> 
> Thanks for responding-I feel like I've been getting lost in here lately:haha:
> Just waiting here patiently (yeah right!:haha:) for OH to come home with a test.
> Hoping this is it!Click to expand...

Fingers XX for you babe!!!


----------



## stargazer01

bellaem said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> bellaem - sounds like you need to :test: ASAP!!! I think you may get your bfp!! Keep us updated! :)
> 
> Thanks for responding-I feel like I've been getting lost in here lately:haha:
> Just waiting here patiently (yeah right!:haha:) for OH to come home with a test.
> Hoping this is it!Click to expand...

Good Luck!!! Will you be testing tonight or in the morning? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## bellaem

Hey Ladies! Thanks for the support.
I tested last night and this morning (just to be thorough) and got BFN!:cry:
I don't understand...I still am lightly spotting...no AF, no cramps.


----------



## stargazer01

bellaem said:


> Hey Ladies! Thanks for the support.
> I tested last night and this morning (just to be thorough) and got BFN!:cry:
> I don't understand...I still am lightly spotting...no AF, no cramps.

:hugs: Maybe it is still early? Some people don't have enough of the preg. hormone until a few days after af is due. :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Ladies!! I took a FRER yesterday morning, at 11DPO, and got a faint, faint BFP. I re-tested this morning with both a Clearblue Plus and Clearblue Digi. I took the Clearblue Plus first and the second line came up quickly and much darker than the FRER. The digi came up "Pregnant".

I can officially say I got my BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

BabyDust04 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I took a FRER yesterday morning, at 11DPO, and got a faint, faint BFP. I re-tested this morning with both a Clearblue Plus and Clearblue Digi. I took the Clearblue Plus first and the second line came up quickly and much darker than the FRER. The digi came up "Pregnant".
> 
> I can officially say I got my BFP!! :happydance:

:happydance: I'm so happy for you! Congrats!!!


----------



## yellow11

:happydance: congratulations babydust04 xxx
Happy and healthy 9mts xxx


----------



## curleymumma

BabyDust04 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I took a FRER yesterday morning, at 11DPO, and got a faint, faint BFP. I re-tested this morning with both a Clearblue Plus and Clearblue Digi. I took the Clearblue Plus first and the second line came up quickly and much darker than the FRER. The digi came up "Pregnant".
> 
> I can officially say I got my BFP!! :happydance:

YAY!!!


----------



## curleymumma

bellaem said:


> Hey Ladies! Thanks for the support.
> I tested last night and this morning (just to be thorough) and got BFN!:cry:
> I don't understand...I still am lightly spotting...no AF, no cramps.

How my dpo are you? 

sometimes if your hormones are not quite in balance you can spot instead of period, this can occure anytime after o should have occurred.

I wish you the best babeXXX


----------



## MamfaJane

Congrats to everyone that got their BFP's this month! AF showed up for me this morning so I'm on to round 3 of Clomid :(


----------



## curleymumma

MamfaJane said:


> Congrats to everyone that got their BFP's this month! AF showed up for me this morning so I'm on to round 3 of Clomid :(

Ahhh mumfa! Is a bugger!!! Im in my round three of clomid as well. I started day 3-7 at 100mg this time, - today was my second day of pills. WHats your schedual?


----------



## curleymumma

MamfaJane said:


> Congrats to everyone that got their BFP's this month! AF showed up for me this morning so I'm on to round 3 of Clomid :(

if your a 28-30 day cycle them you nad i will meet u in the middle, as im a 32 day cycle gal. We could be around 14dpo at the same time!


----------



## MamfaJane

Curleymumma Clomid has given me a regular 30 day cycle that last 2 rounds, both rounds were 100mg CD5-9. Today is officially CD1 and I have O'd on CD16 both times (didn't have any scans or bloods done but I could feel that I was ovulating both times) I'm sure when I pick up my next prescription tomorrow, it'll be the same dose and cycle days but I'm sure I'll be getting scans and blood work done this time. Can we be cycle buddies this time round, sounds like our cycles are pretty much in sync :)


----------



## yellow11

MamfaJane said:


> Congrats to everyone that got their BFP's this month! AF showed up for me this morning so I'm on to round 3 of Clomid :(

So sorry hun :hugs:
You should order some pink dye hpt from the internet if you can. 
Those blue ones are too cruel with evap lines. 
Hope this is your lucky cycle, join us over on the May thread its all Pma over there. We are gonna smash our bfp this month. :)
:hug: Xxxx


----------



## Old Bear

BFN for me today :(


----------



## curleymumma

Old Bear said:


> BFN for me today :(

sorry to hear that XXX


----------



## curleymumma

MamfaJane said:


> Curleymumma Clomid has given me a regular 30 day cycle that last 2 rounds, both rounds were 100mg CD5-9. Today is officially CD1 and I have O'd on CD16 both times (didn't have any scans or bloods done but I could feel that I was ovulating both times) I'm sure when I pick up my next prescription tomorrow, it'll be the same dose and cycle days but I'm sure I'll be getting scans and blood work done this time. Can we be cycle buddies this time round, sounds like our cycles are pretty much in sync :)

Sounds good, lets get through this together- lets fall in the month of mothers day!!!


----------



## cherrylee

I just wanted to update, I tested on the 27th and it was a BFN. The DH and I BD on friday and I had a tiny bit of pink spotting but nothing since. I am now 3 days late and still got a BFN this eve when I tested.


----------



## Old Bear

I'm out, the witch has got me :(


----------



## curleymumma

Old Bear said:


> I'm out, the witch has got me :(

sorry to hear that, join us for the mothers day month XXX


----------



## bellaem

curleymumma said:


> bellaem said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Thanks for the support.
> I tested last night and this morning (just to be thorough) and got BFN!:cry:
> I don't understand...I still am lightly spotting...no AF, no cramps.
> 
> How my dpo are you?
> 
> sometimes if your hormones are not quite in balance you can spot instead of period, this can occure anytime after o should have occurred.
> 
> I wish you the best babeXXXClick to expand...

Can't be entirely sure as I don't temp or anything...but I was due for AF on Thursday (and that's when I started very lightly spotting).
I guess I must have had a light AF because my spotting got a little heavier ...but overall it's just weird because I could have used just a panty liner (If I had any) for the whole thing. It's really odd since I normally bleed really heavy at beginning of AF with bad cramps for about 2-3 days and then bleed lighter for another 2 days. I only got mild cramping this time sporatically (and I mean mild, still not sure if it was even AF cramps because they were so light-sometimes I get gastrointestinal cramping that occurs in the same region as AF cramps).
Also, BB's still mildly sore which always goes away before I even start AF normally. Peeing like racehorse still...have had to get up three times in the middle of the night and normally I never have to get up at all...Plus nauseous and extremely tired/dizzy.
I'm thinking maybe I have a kidney infection? That would explain the peeing, elevated temps (temps have been steady at around 99 for the last few days), lower backache, nausea, and maybe a weird AF?

I don't know...I'm very disappointed. I guess I just don't want to cross the threshold into one year TTC. Because once I give it up this month that's officially my status. :cry:


But congratulations goes to all of the ladies with BFPs!!!!! I really am happy for each and every one of you!!:happydance:


----------



## babn2

hi ladies im new to this but could u put me down to test on 9th may plz:flower:


----------



## Old Bear

Thanks curleymumma, I will do :)


----------



## lxb

:witch: got me~ Gluck to the rest of the ladies waiting to POAS~ :dust:


----------



## yellow11

babn2 said:


> hi ladies im new to this but could u put me down to test on 9th may plz:flower:

:wave: welcome hun, this is an April thread you'll need to pop on over to the may testing thread, there is a link on the first post in stargazers signature. 
See you over there. Xxx


----------



## salazjm218

Well I just wanted to update that i didn't need to test this month. The witch came full force on the 29th (2 days earlier than expected) so April was not the month for me. I just want to wish everyone good luck and to those lucky ladies that got a BFP, have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## MrsP2be

I got my BFP on Saturday !!!! (28th ) 

Good luck to all that got your BFP this month and to those of you that haven't YET , sending lots of hope and baby dust your way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AMP1117

:happydance: Just got mine yesterday morning


----------



## stargazer01

MrsP2be said:


> I got my BFP on Saturday !!!! (28th )
> 
> Good luck to all that got your BFP this month and to those of you that haven't YET , sending lots of hope and baby dust your way xxxxxxxxx

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

AMP1117 said:


> :happydance: Just got mine yesterday morning

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## curleymumma

bellaem said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellaem said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Thanks for the support.
> I tested last night and this morning (just to be thorough) and got BFN!:cry:
> I don't understand...I still am lightly spotting...no AF, no cramps.
> 
> How my dpo are you?
> 
> sometimes if your hormones are not quite in balance you can spot instead of period, this can occure anytime after o should have occurred.
> 
> I wish you the best babeXXXClick to expand...
> 
> Can't be entirely sure as I don't temp or anything...but I was due for AF on Thursday (and that's when I started very lightly spotting).
> I guess I must have had a light AF because my spotting got a little heavier ...but overall it's just weird because I could have used just a panty liner (If I had any) for the whole thing. It's really odd since I normally bleed really heavy at beginning of AF with bad cramps for about 2-3 days and then bleed lighter for another 2 days. I only got mild cramping this time sporatically (and I mean mild, still not sure if it was even AF cramps because they were so light-sometimes I get gastrointestinal cramping that occurs in the same region as AF cramps).
> Also, BB's still mildly sore which always goes away before I even start AF normally. Peeing like racehorse still...have had to get up three times in the middle of the night and normally I never have to get up at all...Plus nauseous and extremely tired/dizzy.
> I'm thinking maybe I have a kidney infection? That would explain the peeing, elevated temps (temps have been steady at around 99 for the last few days), lower backache, nausea, and maybe a weird AF?
> 
> I don't know...I'm very disappointed. I guess I just don't want to cross the threshold into one year TTC. Because once I give it up this month that's officially my status. :cry:
> 
> 
> But congratulations goes to all of the ladies with BFPs!!!!! I really am happy for each and every one of you!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I feel for you babe, but in the end, it doesnt matter how you think about it, it is what it is...Unfortuanately.... But we are all here for you, if your into the year mark, joint the crowd, we are a good bunch to be associated with! AND im quite sure we get more sex than other women our age!


----------



## smacklefoot

lxb said:


> :witch: got me~ Gluck to the rest of the ladies waiting to POAS~ :dust:

I'm sorry, hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Morning ladies, the :witch: finally arrived this morning, so i'm out. Can you put me on the May thread for may 30th? Or shall I come over there and ask? :haha: I'm being cheeky!!

I'm not bummed too much because i've been bloated for so many days it's just nice to finally have the release :blush::haha: And i'm over the year mark now, that week was a depressing week, but I need to keep my spirits up to make this happen, so onwards to this next cycle I go :happydance: I want a February baby :happydance:


----------



## cherrylee

MrsP2be said:


> I got my BFP on Saturday !!!! (28th )
> 
> Good luck to all that got your BFP this month and to those of you that haven't YET , sending lots of hope and baby dust your way xxxxxxxxx

Congrats to you and all those who also had a BFP this month :D

I am a little down, AF came today, late... Not usually like this except the last 2 months she has been off :growlmad:

Thought I got lucky both times. Ahhh well, off for some tests on the 3rd day, more to come in the next moth I guess!

Hopefully I can get my BFP in May :D


----------



## yellow11

cherrylee said:


> MrsP2be said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP on Saturday !!!! (28th )
> 
> Good luck to all that got your BFP this month and to those of you that haven't YET , sending lots of hope and baby dust your way xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Congrats to you and all those who also had a BFP this month :D
> 
> I am a little down, AF came today, late... Not usually like this except the last 2 months she has been off :growlmad:
> 
> Thought I got lucky both times. Ahhh well, off for some tests on the 3rd day, more to come in the next moth I guess!
> 
> Hopefully I can get my BFP in May :DClick to expand...

Massive :hug: hun :hugs:
So sorry the :witch: got you. 
Come on over to the may thread. Hope this will be your bfp month. Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Longing2bAMum said:


> Morning ladies, the :witch: finally arrived this morning, so i'm out. Can you put me on the May thread for may 30th? Or shall I come over there and ask? :haha: I'm being cheeky!!
> 
> I'm not bummed too much because i've been bloated for so many days it's just nice to finally have the release :blush::haha: And i'm over the year mark now, that week was a depressing week, but I need to keep my spirits up to make this happen, so onwards to this next cycle I go :happydance: I want a February baby :happydance:

I'll put you down for the 30th in May. I know how you feel about passing the year mark. :hugs: 

Sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

cherrylee said:


> MrsP2be said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP on Saturday !!!! (28th )
> 
> Good luck to all that got your BFP this month and to those of you that haven't YET , sending lots of hope and baby dust your way xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Congrats to you and all those who also had a BFP this month :D
> 
> I am a little down, AF came today, late... Not usually like this except the last 2 months she has been off :growlmad:
> 
> Thought I got lucky both times. Ahhh well, off for some tests on the 3rd day, more to come in the next moth I guess!
> 
> Hopefully I can get my BFP in May :DClick to expand...

:hugs: The :witch: got me yesterday. :( On to another cycle.


----------



## hoping23

Congrats to all!!!!!!
AF got me again so I am out for the April thread...


----------



## stargazer01

hoping23 said:


> Congrats to all!!!!!!
> AF got me again so I am out for the April thread...

:hugs: Come join us in May! :)


----------



## SpecialK

I'm a week late in advising...but I got my BFP last week! SHould be due around December 31! Yay me!


----------



## stargazer01

SpecialK said:


> I'm a week late in advising...but I got my BFP last week! SHould be due around December 31! Yay me!

Congratulations!!! :happydance: Best wishes to you!!! :)


----------



## Sunibuni

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP! Sorry to all of those who's AF arrived...

I'm joining you today with AF arriving and am onto my first unmedicated IUI this month.


----------



## stargazer01

Sunibuni said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP! Sorry to all of those who's AF arrived...
> 
> I'm joining you today with AF arriving and am onto my first unmedicated IUI this month.

:hugs: Sorry af came. :( Good Luck in your new cycle! Come join us in May!


----------



## smacklefoot

I miscarried early this morning. I really have no words at this point. If you pray please say a prayer for my husband and I. Thank you everyone for all the love and support I recieve from this forum, you ladies are wonderful. I hope to be back in the testing forums someday soon.


----------



## trying4four

:hugs:smacklefoot:hugs:


----------



## yellow11

smacklefoot said:


> I miscarried early this morning. I really have no words at this point. If you pray please say a prayer for my husband and I. Thank you everyone for all the love and support I recieve from this forum, you ladies are wonderful. I hope to be back in the testing forums someday soon.

Awww hun. So so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: 
I hope you and hubby are doing ok. So sorry again. Xxxxx


----------



## stargazer01

smacklefoot said:


> I miscarried early this morning. I really have no words at this point. If you pray please say a prayer for my husband and I. Thank you everyone for all the love and support I recieve from this forum, you ladies are wonderful. I hope to be back in the testing forums someday soon.

:hugs: So sorry to hear this. :(


----------



## lxb

smacklefoot said:


> I miscarried early this morning. I really have no words at this point. If you pray please say a prayer for my husband and I. Thank you everyone for all the love and support I recieve from this forum, you ladies are wonderful. I hope to be back in the testing forums someday soon.

Was just thinking of you today. And I see this.... :( Hope you'll be okay soon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## uw1mrsgilly

smacklefoot said:


> I miscarried early this morning. I really have no words at this point. If you pray please say a prayer for my husband and I. Thank you everyone for all the love and support I recieve from this forum, you ladies are wonderful. I hope to be back in the testing forums someday soon.

Smacklefoot- so sad. I will certainly pray for you.

I have been absent for a while, but I am back now. :witch: got me on April 20, started my first round of clomid for this cycle and am now back in the TWW. :coffee: I hate waiting! Patience is not a virtue of mine! I am an immediate-gratification-impulse-buyer kind of girl. Getting blood work done tomorrow to check my progesterone levels. My next test date is may 15. Fingers crossed! This is cycle 16 for me...getting so tired of trying and trying.


----------



## curleymumma

smacklefoot said:


> I miscarried early this morning. I really have no words at this point. If you pray please say a prayer for my husband and I. Thank you everyone for all the love and support I recieve from this forum, you ladies are wonderful. I hope to be back in the testing forums someday soon.

Im so sorry to hear that sweetie, look after yourself, snuggle up and nurture yourself at this difficult time, sending you much love XXX


----------



## New2Bumps

*Another 3 bfps*,WOW, well done and congrats to you ladies :) 



_Smacklefoot, so so sorry for your loss xxx_


----------



## zombiefan83

I had no luck on here since my last post. But I got my BFP yesterday! I was so doubtful I tested again and again...now have 10th BFP's! :D xx


----------



## stargazer01

zombiefan83 said:


> I had no luck on here since my last post. But I got my BFP yesterday! I was so doubtful I tested again and again...now have 10th BFP's! :D xx

Congrats zombiefan!!! How many dpo are you? 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## zombiefan83

Hi I'm 9dpo now, was getting strong lines at 7dpo, must have ovulated really early :) xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Bfp this morning


----------

